# Botox - Anyone done it?



## Sunshine

Has anyone ever had it??? I have some questions!


----------



## Irishgal

Sure, PM me.


----------



## Beach Bum

oooh! I always wanted to hear how people like Botox..one day..soon..I will need it!LOL!


----------



## Irishgal

I will tell you, if you have someone do it who is good, it is pure genius. I really don't agree with these people having "Botox parties" as it is still a sterile medical toxin and needs to be injected by a MD or a RN under the supervision of the MD.


----------



## Sunshine

I had it done a week ago...Im so amazed by the results its WONDERFUL. My eyebrows are higher...my forehead is smooth and my crows feet are gone! It just feels a bit strange, as it should...but I love it. I only wanted to see if others had the same feeling in the beginning.


----------



## Sunshine

come on...no one has had it????


----------



## Irishgal

Maybe I am the only one who will admit it...hehe


----------



## Sunshine

LOL I was just thinking that...is it really something to be ashamed of??? I think not.


----------



## guccigoo

not yet.....but if need be...I probably will in a couple of years....


----------



## Irishgal

Sunshine said:
			
		

> LOL I was just thinking that...is it really something to be ashamed of??? I think not.


 
Oh, rest assured I have engaged in behavior much worse than getting Botox


----------



## pseub

I dunno, something about *Bo*tulism *Tox*in kind of scares me...


----------



## Irishgal

pseub said:
			
		

> I dunno, something about *Bo*tulism *Tox*in kind of scares me...


 
Not to worry. The dose is quite low. And, last week the first long term Botox study came out, patients who had Botox 12 years ago and continued to inject q 6-12 month, no bad side effects, etc. And the study was not funded by the pharm company that makes Botox..


----------



## naughtymanolo

im 16 and i swear to god im getting wrinkles!! everyone asys they are expession lines but i dotn agree they werent theere before, i want botox tofix them, i use anti-ageing creams but i cant see any difference!  i heard it best to get before you have really abd wrinkles so it stops them from coming in gener al? what do you think


----------



## Irishgal

naughtymanolo said:
			
		

> im 16 and i swear to god im getting wrinkles!! everyone asys they are expession lines but i dotn agree they werent theere before, i want botox tofix them, i use anti-ageing creams but i cant see any difference! i heard it best to get before you have really abd wrinkles so it stops them from coming in gener al? what do you think


 
I would suggest you use sun block daily and wait a while before you get anything. And it is very unlikely you have wrinkles, it is normal to have some expression/ smile lines on your face.


----------



## Danica

Out of curiosity, what is the weird feeling? is it a restriction of movement? 
I'd do botox later in life, but I have some weird clausterphobia, so if that's the case it would most likely drive me crazy.


----------



## Sunshine

Danica said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what is the weird feeling? is it a restriction of movement?
> I'd do botox later in life, but I have some weird clausterphobia, so if that's the case it would most likely drive me crazy.


 

I also am not comfortable in any cluasterphobic situations...it feels nothing like that at all...in fact you feel nothing...but if you are used to making a certian frown...welll it will not happen...its wonderful.


----------



## Eire

Yes, I HIGHLY suggest that you wear sun block daily.  I am young as well, 27, but it took me until 26 to understand the importance of protecting your skin from the sun.  I am slowly starting to see faint lines around my eyes.  I have burnt the heck out of my face over the years- I have pale white skin- and I hope to NEVER do that again.  I started wearing a daily SPF 30 a year ago and will continue for the rest of my life.





			
				Irishgal said:
			
		

> I would suggest you use sun block daily and wait a while before you get anything. And it is very unlikely you have wrinkles, it is normal to have some expression/ smile lines on your face.


----------



## cuir_observer

sunshine- share with us! my mom is thinking about getting it done for my sister's wedding, so she's curious whether there's any numbing or loss in face expression..


----------



## Sunshine

For me I have lost what I wanted to loose the most and that was the big frown anger wrinkle between my eye browse..and...I love it!! I can still make expressions...just not with wrinkles...its LOVELY. Mt forehead is so smooth...I look 25 and Im 37!!!!  Well, that is what my friends and dh say...


----------



## cuir_observer

wow! I'll have my mom look into it. The results do eventually fade away right?


----------



## Sunshine

8 months to a year...


----------



## Roo

I have had botox in the furrow between my eyebrows for about two years.  My dermatologist does it.  His philosophy is that he does not inject enough to totally freeze the muscle, only to inhibit it's movement.  That way you are not walking around with the 'frozen' look.  The key to botox is to have it done by a doctor who has used it A LOT.  Someone who is inexperienced can inject it in the wrong direction and the result can be eye droop.  I have not had any problems with it, but there have been times where I've experienced a slight headache after.  I have a big tolerance to pain, and the injections are just a tiny prick and that's it.  No residual pain although you may have some tenderness at the injection site.  I go once every four months and it costs $150.  I am lucky in that I have oily skin with very few wrinkles, so people tend to think I am about ten years younger than I really am.  My furrow is completely GONE too which helps.


----------



## Sunshine

I love my surgeon...(and he does many other things besided botox) The  one thing that makes me the happiest is that my eyebrows seem to be higher...its wild.


----------



## Deborahsue

I had it twice in the glabellar furrows.  Worked wonderfully but wore off after only about 10-12 weeks.  Got headaches when it was wearing off.  Have been using Frownies now for months and  getting pretty good results -- not as total as Botox, but cheap -- Can use them forever.


----------



## Melissa71

Deborahsue said:
			
		

> I had it twice in the glabellar furrows. Worked wonderfully but wore off after only about 10-12 weeks. Got headaches when it was wearing off. Have been using Frownies now for months and getting pretty good results -- not as total as Botox, but cheap -- Can use them forever.


  What is Frownies? I'm really considering Botox, I have a little bit of crow's feet that I'd love to get rid of, even if it is only temporary. Does it work near your mouth, too?


----------



## naughtymanolo

Deborahsue said:
			
		

> I had it twice in the glabellar furrows.  Worked wonderfully but wore off after only about 10-12 weeks.  Got headaches when it was wearing off.  Have been using Frownies now for months and  getting pretty good results -- not as total as Botox, but cheap -- Can use them forever.


 what are "frownies"?


----------



## pursemember

get it regularly ( for a few years now) and i am really happy with it no bad side effects at all . but it is very very important to have it done by an aaa+ plastic surgeon and not in a backyard of a nurse  
positive side effect: i was used to spend a lot of money for anti ageing creams (no effect at all) now i spend some money for the botox some for a good moisturizer and sunscreen and still save money


----------



## jillybean307

pseub said:
			
		

> I dunno, something about *Bo*tulism *Tox*in kind of scares me...



LOL, I totally agree. Injecting Botulism into a body willing is something that will never sit right with me.  It amazes me that people will inject themselves with a known poison rather than grow old gracefully.


----------



## Sunshine

see...I have no problem growing old....infact I LOVE my 30's...there is NOTHING wrong with a little help..(with a KNOWN POISON!!!) its not a surgery...its not a face lift..etc...and as I get older...if it makes you happy DO IT! I did the research, I thought about it for ages, and the results have made me so, so happy. Another wonderful topic to debate! This one I will stand behind 100%!


----------



## Kat

I haven't done anything yet although it may be a possibility in the next couple of years .... lol


----------



## pseub

Oh, I don't know that I'm growing old gracefully   !  I'm not that wrinkled at 49, but I'm starting to get a little saggy in the jowls and my neck is starting to get that turkey look when I turn my head.  I'm considering adopting Diane Keaton's look of wearing turtlenecks all the time!   

BTW, I want to second what everyone else has said about sunscreen.  I once asked a dermatologist what the best anti-aging cream on the market was, and his answer was "sunscreen." My mom used to lay out in the sun for hours daily and used to have contests with her friends to see who could get the darkest, and by 40 her skin looked like an old baseball mitt.  Oh and don't smoke either. That will age you faster than anything, and especially give you those pucker lines around the mouth (before it kills you).  One of the things I'm really grateful for is that I never started smoking.


----------



## Sunshine

jillybean307 said:
			
		

> LOL, I totally agree. Injecting Botulism into a body willing is something that will never sit right with me. It amazes me that people will inject themselves with a known poison rather than grow old gracefully.


 

Im growing old GRACEFULLY and so very happily.


----------



## sellmysoul

I've had botox  a handful of times. I have always had forehead lines, from a young age.  I think perhaps my face is overly expressive??!!
Anyway, I loved it.  It was like an inexpensive "knife -free" brow lift.  
That being said, I am in my mid forties.  It seems unneccessary to me for anyone under 30.  But then again, I have nothing against cosmetic procedures performed by a qualified physician, if  it makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Swanky

Aaaah! We can grow old gracefully, but there's no reason people who want to fight it can't! 
Gracefully doesn't = not fighting it in my book! 

I haven't used Botox. . . yet! LOL! 
I probably would never get a face lift, but I may try Botox eventually.
What's restalyne? Is it the same -ish or is it for lips?
I won't do my lips either, just wondering{?}

There's not many people here maybe that have used Botox. . . I find the members here to be on the very young side. 
I'm 31 and feel like a Grandma here! LMBO! 

I agree about sunscreen.  I use a PHENOMANOL lotion/creme every morning w/ a SPF 15 in it.
I went to Magic Kingdom for 3 days straight for 12, yes 12 hours at a time w/ this stuff.  I applied it once each morning after washing and that was it, no re-application.  I did not get burned and I am SO surprised!
Nothing ruins skin faster than a tan/burn! 
I used to tan when I was younger, now my tan is in a bottle.


----------



## chloe-babe

I really want to try it  I am 35, and 36 in a couple of weeks, everybody tells me I look young but I still feel above my eyebrows is not as high as it used to be, so am really intrigued to give it a go. Would much prefer a recommendation to a surgeon though than going through a phonebook or on the internet, but nobody else seems to share my curiosity in trying it 
I think we are lucky to live in an age where we can try things without too much fear, I think everyone is entitled to do things to feel better about themselves, I am certainly not ashamed of being the age I am, but who doesnt want to look the very best that they can ?


----------



## janice

I see botox users all the time. For whatever reason some of these ladies shop at SAKS and Neimans lol! And I gotta tell ya it never looks good. Either they are using too much or not enough. I don't know but it looks terrible. Thankfully I don't have to use it yet. But, when and if I do I hope the chemists have all the kinks worked out.


----------



## chloe-babe

Wow, thats good to know Janice, I must confess I have never seen anybody IRL that has had it, obviously alot of people on the TV, but never out and about. Or maybe I just do not look closely enough at people who have it done


----------



## Swanky

^^ well, it has NOTHING to do w/ where Ladies shop. . . . sounds a bit stereo-typical to me.
Also, sounds like SOME of the people you've seen don't know when to stop or go to someone that's not artistic or talented enough to do it right.
MODERATION is key!


----------



## Loganz

Well, I have been getting it for over a year now. (almost 2)

I get injections every 4 months; by my PS. 

I KNOW that I don't look funny - just relaxed. 

I was always very expressive as a child, and as a teen; I was theatrical. This left me with deep lines that, in my opinion, aged me. 

Viola - a little botox and all gone. 

Yes, the funny feeling is normal for the first week, also, it is normal to get a light-sensitivity for the first week (although this does not happen to everyone.)

I posted close-ups of my face on here to illustrate applying Bare Minerals foundation, so if anyone is curious how botox looks you can check out my photos.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lucky gal, i'd love to have it in those same arears... Some day  

how  often do you have to have it done ? 




			
				Sunshine said:
			
		

> I had it done a week ago...Im so amazed by the results its WONDERFUL. My eyebrows are higher...my forehead is smooth and my crows feet are gone! It just feels a bit strange, as it should...but I love it. I only wanted to see if others had the same feeling in the beginning.


----------



## lelgin

On average, how much are the botox sessions? Does it depend on the amount of botox injected?


----------



## Loganz

lelgin said:
			
		

> On average, how much are the botox sessions? Does it depend on the amount of botox injected?


 
Yes, the charge is per unit. 

It take only 8 units to do my chin; but my forehead is another story, LOL.  

The price really differs per region. In NYC the per unit price is higher than in CO. 

And, a PS (plastic surgeon) office will charge more than a botox-salon. 

At my PS's office it is $15 a unit. My total charges run between $500-$700; depending on the session.


----------



## Bag Fetish

where are  your photo's ? 




			
				Loganz said:
			
		

> Well, I have been getting it for over a year now. (almost 2)
> 
> I get injections every 4 months; by my PS.
> 
> I KNOW that I don't look funny - just relaxed.
> 
> I was always very expressive as a child, and as a teen; I was theatrical. This left me with deep lines that, in my opinion, aged me.
> 
> Viola - a little botox and all gone.
> 
> Yes, the funny feeling is normal for the first week, also, it is normal to get a light-sensitivity for the first week (although this does not happen to everyone.)
> 
> I posted close-ups of my face on here to illustrate applying Bare Minerals foundation, so if anyone is curious how botox looks you can check out my photos.


----------



## mgatlin

LOVE IT!I've done it for about 4 years.I agree with Sunshine,its like getting a brow lift without the knife.As far as the statement about it never looks good,trust me your probably seeing people with alot more than botox going on.If its done right, no one can tell.


----------



## Melissa71

Hi Loganz, could you post a link to that thread or pm it to me, pretty please? :o) I'd love to see how you put on B.E., and how the after-botox  looks. I'm seriously considering it. I love B.E. foundation, it looks so much more natural than the other stuff I used to use. :o)


----------



## janice

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> ^^ well, it has NOTHING to do w/ where Ladies shop. . . . sounds a bit stereo-typical to me.



obviously, it has nothing to do with where these ladies shop. That is what "lol" was for. SAks and Neimans happen to be where i have seen them. I'm sure there are other places like the carwash or the grocery store.


----------



## Loganz

http://forum.purseblog.com/263838-post65.html

There is the link to my BM photo post.


----------



## puddinhd58

I have had Botox, but not how you think..
I had it in my shoulder for a medical condition......didn't help...

My girlfriend had it though.....it looked GREAT!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Your pic's look great!



			
				Loganz said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/263838-post65.html
> 
> There is the link to my BM photo post.


----------



## Danica

I think Loganz looks great!! Nothing looks weird to me at all. I'd do it.


----------



## Sunshine

janice said:
			
		

> I see botox users all the time. For whatever reason some of these ladies shop at SAKS and Neimans lol! And I gotta tell ya it never looks good. Either they are using too much or not enough. I don't know but it looks terrible. Thankfully I don't have to use it yet. But, when and if I do I hope the chemists have all the kinks worked out.


 
I shop at Neimans, and Saks, go to the car wash and the grocery..and my skin looks great, I look younger, which in turn makes me feel better, and I could not be happier...you are making an uneducated statement...the kinks are worked out, Botox has been around for many years...I researched it long and hard. As anyone would before messing around with a main feature. There is always going to be someone out there that goes over board with anything...that does not mean everyone else has, or looks over botoxed....it does not look bad on EVERYONE.


----------



## pursemember

i concur the things wich are beeing said about ageeing cracefully does not equal not working for it and tr to look best.
i age gracefully as for me that is a state of mind and a dignity that comes but hell yes i do take care of me and try to look best for my age. that does not mean i want to look as i did as a 20 something. no it just means i want to look as good as it is possible for a 30++ an who said that when you are in your thirties you must have wrinkles saggin skin hanging boobs and a size xxl just to look like you aged gracefully? 
some women are blessed by nature and look fabulous with 30+ other do not (to whatever reasons) and there is nothing wrong with using the things modern times brought us to keep up with the outer appereance to match our inner beauty


----------



## Sunshine

^yeah!


----------



## janice

Sunshine said:
			
		

> ..you are making an uneducated statement...


 
The main word is "I". I haven't seen a good botox job. I never said they didn't exist. I can only speak from my highly educated personal experience. Its my opinion. I am entitled to it. If you disagree that is fine. I'm just glad I have the fantastic genetics that I won't be needing it for quite some time.


----------



## Sunshine

I love that you have an opinion..SERIOUSLY!!!! It makes our world go round. AnD Im even more happy that you have wonderful genetics...I do to, unfortunetly...my age, and my love for the sun does not help!!


----------



## IntlSet

*Sunshine, *out of curiousity, do you mind if I ask how much your Botox session cost?


----------



## mewlicious

Thank you ladies for bringing this up. I'm getting to the point where I want to start considering these types of options. Has anyone done other lower impact methods before going to botox, such as chemical peels and microdermabrasion that's supposed to hide some lines? I'm thinking of starting on the lower impact soon and would love your info/advice!


----------



## pursemember

chemical peels microdermabrasion etc do a wonderful job on "grayish" fatigue imperfect skin and even help a bit with fine lines. BUT according to my plastic surgeon (who is really really one of the best our there) it is not recommended for the purpose of line elliminating. furthermore it is a really agressive procedure an he recommended it to be done in the mid to late fortys to give the skin the healthy glow back and for an overall fresher appereance. as long as there are only lines and fine wrinkles are giving away the age he strongly advised me to stick to botox or (in case you hate botox)  fillers (hydralononic acid collagen etc) as everything else is far to agressive and to early.


----------



## Irishgal

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> Aaaah! We can grow old gracefully, but there's no reason people who want to fight it can't!
> Gracefully doesn't = not fighting it in my book!
> 
> I haven't used Botox. . . yet! LOL!
> I probably would never get a face lift, but I may try Botox eventually.
> What's restalyne? Is it the same -ish or is it for lips?
> I won't do my lips either, just wondering{?}
> 
> There's not many people here maybe that have used Botox. . . I find the members here to be on the very young side.
> I'm 31 and feel like a Grandma here! LMBO!
> 
> I agree about sunscreen. I use a PHENOMANOL lotion/creme every morning w/ a SPF 15 in it.
> I went to Magic Kingdom for 3 days straight for 12, yes 12 hours at a time w/ this stuff. I applied it once each morning after washing and that was it, no re-application. I did not get burned and I am SO surprised!
> Nothing ruins skin faster than a tan/burn!
> I used to tan when I was younger, now my tan is in a bottle.


 
Restylane is used for injection in the lips and other areas, such as the "laugh lines", or also for scars left from severe acne.


----------



## abandonedimages

This is a great thread, definitely broadening my opinion on the use of Botox. I'm not sure I will ever use it in the future, but it's a very personal choice and I'm glad you are happy with your results Sunshine! I already thought you were beautiful in your Post your Picture photo, but now I'm sure you look nothing short of stunning.


----------



## Loganz

If there is anyone who really wants to learn about injectables make an appointment at a Plastic Surgeon's office. Most time, consultations are free. 

You can consult you can look at photos, learn about the product, ask questions, etc. 

There are many of us here who have had personal experiences and each one of us will say, "My doc is one of the best, yadda yadda". 

Truth is - there are many great docs and there are many great products available. Costs will vary depending on the doc and your location, period. 

Costs will vary based on how much product you desire to achieve the results you want. 

Most docs have websites these days, where you can see photos, then go to the AMA site and other Board Certified sites to check a doc's credentials. Also, you can go to the Botox website to find a doc that is "authorized" to perform injections. See, it is much like buying a purse. There is all sorts of homework one can do. 

Good luck -


----------



## varsha624

Loganz I love your BM photo shoot! I really love the progressively happier facial expressions you have, ranging from a duller, unsmiling "darn i have trouble spots " look to slightly perkier with each photo and then finally smiling, full makeup "I look great!" expression! And you do! Thanks for that thread!


----------



## Loganz

^ Thanks Varsha - I realized that I had done that, unwittingly, when I was uploading the photos -  

Perhaps I can get on the next infomercial.


----------



## varsha624

Loganz said:
			
		

> ^ Thanks Varsha - I realized that I had done that, unwittingly, when I was uploading the photos -
> 
> Perhaps I can get on the next infomercial.


 
Oh you should!  
Maybe they'll find this thread and "discover" you!


----------



## Sunshine

^you are a sweetie Abandonimages..thank you!


----------



## aaallabama

i agree with janice & think botox only looks good if it's done right...it's also a little scarey since it's derived from botulism...i know it's supposed to be 100% safe if you get it from a good doc...but i guess i'm just a little paranoid about that kind of thing :wondering ...it's a very personal decision & it's okay to have your own opinion...i don't think any type of plastic surgery is for me...but my little sister got a nose job & it's made her so much happier


----------



## Redd

Has anyone heard of or used Lift Fusion?  It's available at Sephora, and is a bit pricey- ($140 or so for a bottle)  But, it seems to work well.  I'm 34 and have a few lines on my forehead and light crows feet- and all have been softened.  It is a very mild lotion that supposedly has a cumulative effect...  check it out at Sephora.com here:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P139804&cm_mmc=us_partners-_-Linkshare-_-datafeed-_-allpdts&_requestid=275416


----------



## soccermom3

I've had botox. I have 3 "furrow" lines between my eyebrows, the one on the left being the worst. When I am tired they are obvious. Botox softened them considerably and I don't look as tired or angry. I will continue to do it.
I will keep my crows feet, I just don't like vertical lines in the middle of my forehead!!:shame:


----------



## monablu

Yep I get botox regularly. It takes about 3 days to start seeing the effects and then around 7 days to actually see the full effect. I get really small dosages so that I can still frown if I need to, but it has softened my growing creases lol.

I love love love it. I might get my crows feet done at the end of this year as they aren't too bad just yet, but I can see them coming! lol. Anyway, I'm 35 and got my first shot last month. I still have a bit of that 'strange' feeling which I can't really explain, but it's a big strange. it doesn't hurt, but you can feel it. does that make sense? LOL.


----------



## monablu

Loganz said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/263838-post65.html
> 
> There is the link to my BM photo post.



ooo I see you use BE mineral foundation kit - isn't it the absolute BEST???? I LOVE mine!


----------



## Adore

Anyone do either of these? I never wanted to even consider doing these things, but now as the years go on I'm thinking how nice it is that there are these simple procedures that can be done.

I'm not 100% on the lip injections because I can live with my lips; it was just a thought. But what's that like, is it really painful? How many times a year?

But the Botox is what really interests me. What age do people usually start to have this done, anyway? I understand that's something people get done 1,2 or 3 times a year? It probably isn't excruciating, right?

Just curious; I've only just recently opened my eyes to these things.


----------



## Loganz

I have done both. 

Botox - I got injections in my forehead, chin, and between eyebrow area for over a year. I would get injections every 4 months. 

I have not gotten any injections in my forhead area for more than 8 months because my mother told me my forehead was looking thick. lol - (botox injections do NOT hurt - and I still go every 4 months for my shot of 8 units in my chin).

The good news, the botox did permamently (for now permament) relax some of my deeper forehead/eyebrow area wrinkles - so in the end it worked out real well for me. 

I would and will probably go for more botox down the road, but, right now I don't need to. I am 33 BTW. 

I have done restylane in my lip borders for a year now. It is VERY Painful!!! So painful in fact, that I am overdue for more and not going. LOL!! 

I have heard incredible things about Juvederm and if/when I go back to my doc's office I will probably get Juvederm injected instead, it lasts longer, and is less painful due to it's consistency. 

I turned my mother on to botox and restylane and now she is going every 5 months. I think it is a little thing that REALLY takes years off your face - or just gives you a different look. It is affordable and you can control how big or little your changes will be! 

Always. go to a reputable doc's office to get your injections.


----------



## LondonBrat

Great info Loganz!

My mother gets botoxed and I will in the future, if I need it.

BUT I was really thinking of having my upper lip plumped up. But as I cant stand needles or pain (I mean Im not terrible...I DID have lipo done!...but I prefere to avoid pain realy!) I have never had the guts to!

Do they not do some sort of anesthetic or numbing agent to help the pain?  
Plus does anyone know about the different lip injectibles? Do they differ in result?


----------



## Loganz

The last time I had my lips done they gave me a full dental block - lots of anesthetic - that by itself hurts, and then you can't feel half your face for 3 hours; nevermind trying to talk, smile, or act human. 

In the end, I prefer no local anesthetic because I hate being numb. 

The different injectables do offer different results. Some opinions will differ but restylane was most often used for augmentation because it is easy to mold, has no allergic reactions, and offers good plumping. With the introduction of Juvederm, which is also a hyalauronic acid, but is silkier, and lasts longer than restylane, I believe juvederm will soon replace restylane as the filler of choice. 

My Doc's office is offering juvederm for $525-575 a cc. One syringe (1 cc) can augment both the upper and lower lip. 

There are other fillers, such as cosmoplast (which is derived from rooster testicles) and has a numbing agent in the product. Cosmoplast is not for deep wrinkles, nor does it offer a lot of plumping, plus its mechanism of action is shorter than restylane or juvederm. 

Restylane - results do dissipate after 4-5 months. 
Juvederm - results said to last up to 9 months. WOW!!! 

you can do a lot of research on these and other fillers by going to a Plastic surgeon's website. If you want to reference my doc's site - 

Colorado Cosmetic Surgery by Denver Plastic Surgeon, Dr. Squires  go to skin therapy - and then injections. you will see a listing of the different injectables. I don't think he has info up yet on Juvederm - but, they have their own website - I googled it and it came up.


----------



## LondonBrat

Thanks for the info!
I am going to look into Juvederm (9months!!!! thats worth the pain!).

About cosmoplast- it sounds a little yucky to say the least. But I will still look into it. The numbing agent in it is very interesting. As I want a very subtle plump this may be something I should consider.

Again, thanks! Time for me to read up!


----------



## hypnoticgirl

I get them both. Botox doesn't hurt and really helps. The restylane hurts so bad I am dreading getting it again. But I will.....


----------



## Adore

Thanks so much for this info!

Now, for Botox, can you avoid plastic surgery for wrinkles by using it? Is that basically the purpose is an alternative to plastic surgery?

I'm just wondering if I could use that "forever" or at least for a long time, like into my 40s without plastic surgery if I wanted. Just basically to avoid the wrinkles around the mouth, eyes, and forehead.


----------



## Loganz

everyone's anatomy is different; but, with botox the less you use the muscles that cause wrinkles the less wrinkles that can develop. This is how I was able to see a reduction in deep frown wrinkles even though I have not had an injection in my forehead in over 8 months. 

Botox can delay the need for more invasive procedures; although, facial plastic surgery is not an inevitable side-effect of aging!   When I am older I am perfectly content to show my age. While in my 30s I would like to cheat a little.


----------



## Adore

That's what I'm not sure of, is how I'll feel... I think it might be easy for me to feel like I'd take it badly when I am 20 or 30 years older than now because it's so far off and I haven't grown into that person yet. I don't think I'd do plastic surgery though... but am curious what the results are to get botox in early 30's and onward.


----------



## Loganz

*Adore* - my opinion is that a little expiramentaion is not a bad thing as long as you practice moderation and only receive injections by people who have been licensed and trained to administer them. 

It is scary that the pharmaceutical companies are now advertising to hair salons, dentists, and other such professionals to include injectables in their rosters. I am not trying to stir the pot, but, IMHO if I want veneers I will see a dentist, and if I want botox I will see a plastic surgeon's office - simple as that. There are specialists in each field for a reason, KWIM! 


Anywho - go on a consultation if you are curious - most surgeon's offices offer a free consultation with the RN, who in most cases administer's the injections.


----------



## Wiggle

Loganz said:


> as long as you practice moderation



Agreed! Goodness, some of those ladies look freaky with artificial super-tauntness in their face.  Just a little goes a long way, no?


----------



## pugsonpurses

I had Restalyne and it hurt so badly I never went back for my second dose! I am in my mid 50s and would like to completely redo a lot, but would settle for doing my mouth area-I am waiting for a cash infusion, then on to Juvaderm, have read much good stuff about it-BTW, the MD I went to specializes and is a part of a big local Gen Practise-do not be tempted by less money at a less than A+ place!


----------



## Syntagma

I have had both and neither hurt and I LOVED the results. I don't have any forehead wrinkles but I just want to prevent them from popping up.


LOGANZ: I would love to try the chin area though as I pull my chin! I didn't know you could get it there. How were your results!?!

I am so due now but haven't had time to make an appointment. However, I did get a full dental block with the restalyne. I don't think I could handle the pain without it as there was a small portion of my upper lip that wasn't numb and it hust like a biotch! LOL

I am 30 BTW.


----------



## Loganz

*Syntagma *- getting botox in my chin was the best thing I ever did for under $125. I get 8 units there and all the dimpling I was acquiring from making lots of *****y-scoffing faces disappeared. Even though I am not getting botox in my forehead anymore I am still getting it in my chin every 4-5 months; it makes me very happy.


----------



## Syntagma

Loganz said:


> *Syntagma *- getting botox in my chin was the best thing I ever did for under $125. I get 8 units there and all the dimpling I was acquiring from making lots of *****y-scoffing faces disappeared. Even though I am not getting botox in my forehead anymore I am still getting it in my chin every 4-5 months; it makes me very happy.


 
LMAO! Thanks for the information! 

Okay, I will have to get this! I do this thing where I pull my chin up and my Dr. mentioned it last time and I thought she was crazy but now when I watch myself in the mirror I SEE IT!  It seems to be starting little wanna be wrinkles! OHH HELL no! LOL


----------



## Clopin

I've actually been thinking about Botox lately. I don't have wrinkles, not many anyways, since I'm only mid-twenties, but I've heard that now is the best time to prevent them. 

Has anyone here had it done? I was mainly thinking of having it in the forehead, b/c that where I have the most creases. For those that have done it, what does it feel like? Does it really paralyze your muscles where you can't do certain facial expressions?

Any other helpful tidbits welcomed!

TIA!


----------



## cassidyfit1

Yes !
Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/over-40-whats-your-skin-care-line-regime-99028.html


----------



## mellecyn

Oh come on you can't possibly start Botox in your mid- twenties !!!!!!!! all you need is a good moisturizer with SPF to take care of your skin. seriously, I read once you start you have to go regularly like a never ending process injecting botox all your life... but yes women start earlier and earlier...


----------



## cassidyfit1

mellecyn said:


> Oh come on you can't possibly start Botox in your mid- twenties !!!!!!!! all you need is a good moisturizer with SPF to take care of your skin.* seriously, I read once you start you have to go regularly like a never ending process injecting botox all your life*... but yes women start earlier and earlier...


 
*Not true.* Every _body _is individual. It's up to them why, when, and if they want to keep getting Botox.


----------



## Purses

Go see the doctor first about the botox to examine your facial muscles so that the Dr. can determine if you need to prevent now.

If I might just add, please use an excellent quality of Vitamin C everyday.  Maybe Cellex-C or Vivier.  Both are expensive but worth it in the long run.  Same goes for botox.

P.S.  My mother still thinks botox is poison.


----------



## Roxane

I have a wonderful PS who refuses to do what is unnecessary. He will only do the barest minimum for me (I am pushing 40) and often dissuade me from asking for Botox on wrinkles that are visible only to me! You need to find a PS who is more interested in the patient's welfare than making money.

And avoid the sun like the plague. I have always hated the sun (nothing to do with beauty, just hated the heat) and I definitely can pass for 10 years younger or more.


----------



## cassidyfit1

"P.S. My mother still thinks botox is poison."


^^Well she *is *right ! The Botox we get is made from the same bacteria that causes botulism. It is a purified protein produced by the _Clostridium botulinum_ bacterium.

Of course it's VERY purified & weakened when injected and it doesn't take much to do the job. 

Nowadays very few people die from botulism anymore.

If interested here is the Botox website:
Home â&#8364;&#8220; Official Web Site of BOTOX® Cosmetic â&#8364;&#8220; BOTOXCosmetic.com

And here are some FAQ's from the CDC about botulism:
Disease Listing, Botulism, General Information | CDC Bacterial, Mycotic Diseases


----------



## Swanky

there's no reason someone shouldn't prevent now. . . all Botox does is temporarily weaken the muscles and if you weaken the muscles that will later cause deep lines. . . then why not?


----------



## Purses

The way I see it, if it was approved and tested for a very long time and there was no major problems, then botox is safe.  As long as the doctor injected it properly and used the righ dosage.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Prevention is the best way to keep from having problems to correct later.  More power to you, Clopin.


----------



## Leelee

I've been getting Botox treatments for a couple of years.  All the preventative measures in the world wouldn't have kept my forehead muscles from "going south".  It's just the way I'm made.  

Botox gives the area between my hairline and the top of my eyebrows a nice lift.  Another advantage is that my eye lids drooped over my eyes and actually felt uncomfortable.  Plus, I looked like I was sleepy all the time.  Botox injected into my forehead cures this.  Even though it's a process I need to have repeated every four months, it's worth it to me.

I realize each person has a unique situation and valid concerns, doubts or praises for Botox.  For me it has been a wonderful solution.


----------



## Megs

Personally, I think mid twenties is really young for botox, but I am not your PS or Dr or anything. 

I'd go find a really GOOD PS and talk to him about it. Like someone recommended, one that won't just inject you to make $$


----------



## Clopin

Thanks for the replies and insight everyone.  I'm not planning on having it done in the immediate future, but have thought about it, since my career is based in part on my "looks", since I'm a model/actress. I'm more curious to just know what others have experienced who have had it done. 

But, as for right now, I will probably take my money and get my teeth whitened with the new 1 hour technology.


----------



## Clopin

Leelee said:


> I've been getting Botox treatments for a couple of years.  All the preventative measures in the world wouldn't have kept my forehead muscles from "going south".  It's just the way I'm made.
> 
> Botox gives the area between my hairline and the top of my eyebrows a nice lift.  Another advantage is that my eye lids drooped over my eyes and actually felt uncomfortable.  Plus, I looked like I was sleepy all the time.  Botox injected into my forehead cures this.  Even though it's a process I need to have repeated every four months, it's worth it to me.
> 
> I realize each person has a unique situation and valid concerns, doubts or praises for Botox.  For me it has been a wonderful solution.



Thanks for the info, Leelee. What does your forehead feel like afterwards? Is the paralyzation of the muscles very apparent? Are you able to raise your eyebrows still? The paralyzation and expression effects are what I'm really interested in.


----------



## Leelee

Clopin said:


> Thanks for the info, Leelee. What does your forehead feel like afterwards? Is the paralyzation of the muscles very apparent? Are you able to raise your eyebrows still? The paralyzation and expression effects are what I'm really interested in.



I was concerned about an unnatural effect, but my dermatologist is quite adept at keeping me natural looking.  My forehead does feel a little stiff or plastic-y, but only when I forcibly raise my eyebrows in an exaggerated pose, like if I'm trying to see if the Botox is noticable.  (LOL)

Otherwise, for everyday facial expressons, my eyebrows and forehead move up and down and all around in such a way that I'm quite sure nobody knows I've had Botox.

It wears off so gradually too, so it doesn't appear that one day my forehead is flawless and the next day full of creases.  

For me, I've been quite pleased.  It's worked well and it costs about $400 every four months or so.


----------



## Nishi621

Anyone have it done?  I just recently noticed some frown lines forming between my eyebrows and am toying with the idea in my mind. Just one little shot between the eyes-anyone know about what that runs?


----------



## cherry pie

my mum has it all the time on her frown lines and crows feet and she loves it. special occasions she gets it in the balls of her feet to too stop her feet hurting in high shoes. it gets addictive though, have it once and you need to keep it up.


----------



## Ilikemike65

I disagree with the notion that once you have it you have to keep it up. But I do agree that it is addictive. I get it but only in my crow's feet and the furrow of my brows. My Dr. was doing my whole forehead but I decided I didn't like that very much so I stopped doint it and there's no reprecussions from having done it and now stopping the procedure.

I would love to have it in my arm pits to stop sweating and also in my neck as I have degerative disc disease and Botox is often used for pain relief. But for now I'll just keep myself looking younger............that reminds me, I've got an appointment next week!


----------



## Nishi621

Do you mind if I ask how much you pay?


----------



## Ilikemike65

Nishi621 said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you pay?


 
I'm just seeing a new doctor next week and it usually varies because I get Restylane, too.  But I can certainly get back to you on it!

The last time I went I paid $1,050 but I still have half a vial of Restylane and I got a TON of Botox....like I said, it was too much for my tastes!  The time before that I only paid about $600.  I think you can get a standard Botox treatment for around $300.  Anyone else wanna chime in here?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Typical pricing for Botox is $13 per unit.  I think it takes about 20 units.  So that would be $260.  And if you continue to get it done on a schedule (I think it's every 26 weeks), eventually, you won't need it anymore!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

^^Thank you all!  I was curious too!


----------



## missmustard

No idea. I'd love to know though, I'm planning to get some when I start showing some lines.


----------



## EMMY

Does it work on the "11" line between your eyebrows? I'll need restylane too for that huh?..mine is getting deep and I hate it!!! I'm just getting up the nerve to go have it done.....I'm nervous...


----------



## gloss_gal

oregonfanlisa said:


> Typical pricing for Botox is $13 per unit. I think it takes about 20 units. So that would be $260. And if you continue to get it done on a schedule (I think it's every 26 weeks), eventually, you won't need it anymore!


 
I did not know that you can get to a point where you no longer need Botox.


----------



## Swanky

^basically if the lines are gone and the muscle has relaxed. . . you won't need as much/anymore.


----------



## Nishi621

oregonfanlisa said:


> Typical pricing for Botox is $13 per unit.  I think it takes about 20 units.  So that would be $260.  And if you continue to get it done on a schedule (I think it's every 26 weeks), eventually, you won't need it anymore!




thank you so much!  I was wondering if it was something I can afford-and, I can! Now to think about it....................


----------



## Nishi621

EMMY said:


> Does it work on the "11" line between your eyebrows? I'll need restylane too for that huh?..mine is getting deep and I hate it!!! I'm just getting up the nerve to go have it done.....I'm nervous...



that is what I want the botox for-would botox not work for that?


----------



## Swanky

Botox can impair the muscle there so that you can't continue to make the face that cuases that furrow. . . after you cease using that muscle, the lines can/will soften and eventually fade.
You may need a filler as well/instead, your Doc would tell you for sure.


----------



## merika

I need Botox!  I swear having a kid has put all these frown lines on my face and all the gray hairs on my head!


----------



## Sunshine

I get botox every 3 to 3 1/2 months, and I LOVE it. I have my forehead done, my eyes, and around my mouth, and restelyne in my laugh lines around my cheeks. I love my doctor...he is a genius. (to me) he is in Chicago and I travel back and forth every few months. A few months back I was going to a formal ball and wanted just a light touch up so I went to a doctor here in Key west and I was not happy at all. He put it directly ON the few wrinkles that I was concerned with and it left my left eye looking heavy. I was not happy. It is slowly going away so my eyelid is going back to normal again. It really upset me as I had my eyes done recently and I was not happy to be looking at that droop again! My Chicago surgeon always puts it above my wrinkles so is trickles downward and that really works for me. I will never go to anyone else. I also found the price to vary in differnt places. Good luck Nishi! I just love botox! (when its done right!!)


----------



## robyn

Sunshine said:


> I get botox every 3 to 3 1/2 months, and I LOVE it. I have my forehead done, my eyes, and around my mouth, and restelyne in my laugh lines around my cheeks. I love my doctor...he is a genius. (to me) he is in Chicago and I travel back and forth every few months. A few months back I was going to a formal ball and wanted just a light touch up so I went to a doctor here in Key west and I was not happy at all. He put it directly ON the few wrinkles that I was concerned with and it left my left eye looking heavy. I was not happy. It is slowly going away so my eyelid is going back to normal again. It really upset me as I had my eyes done recently and I was not happy to be looking at that droop again! My Chicago surgeon always puts it above my wrinkles so is trickles downward and that really works for me. I will never go to anyone else. I also found the price to vary in differnt places. Good luck Nishi! I just love botox! (when its done right!!)


 
You are so lucky to have a good doctor!

I really want to get my forehead done, but I am afraid of them using too much or doing it wrong and making my face look weird.

Anyone in Northern Virginia got a recommendation?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I have had botox several times in my forehead and once for crows feet. I had it done in NC when I used to live there. It was 250 for each area and every third visit was only 150. It usually lasts for about 3 1/2 months . If you get it done as soon as it wears off it will last longer the second time. I think it has helped me from forming deeper and more wrinkles.  It is funny when I have it done people always assume I am around 22 years old and I am 35! Love it! I am hoping to get it done again when I go back home for a few months this summer. Maybe some restalyne for smile lines and collagen too.


----------



## il*bacio*bella

I just had the 11's dome, mainly becuase I squint so much in the summer and I hate looking so darn angry all the time especially when I'm happy...I just have the sun in my eyes!!!  LOL!!  I paid $180 and had 20 units done.  He did the area right above my eyebrows, almost like a V if you include the 11's area.  I had botox done about 4 years ago and was unhappy with the results, but I have a friend who works for a great Dr and she convinced me to try again.  I am loving it this time.


----------



## EMMY

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Botox can impair the muscle there so that you can't continue to make the face that cuases that furrow. . . after you cease using that muscle, the lines can/will soften and eventually fade.
> You may need a filler as well/instead, your Doc would tell you for sure.


  Thanx Swanky...I'm still trying to get the nerve to go...have you heard that your eyelid can droop from botox? I would die if that happened to me...


----------



## LOREBUNDE

My consultation for botox was today.  I had to read some forms and sign.  It just told of all the side effects and bad things that can happen such as droopy eye (scary)!  After that went in room with nurse and discussed botox and how it would work.  She  mentioned something about eyebrow being raised slightly but not noticiable.  She also tooks pics.  Later the appt was made and the receptionist said it should last about 5-6 mos?  I thought that was great.  I'm a little nervous.  My appointment is next week.  Also, she said that what we would be aiming for is eventually I would not need it?


----------



## clanalois

Botox is fantastic, but prevention is much better, I say. I stay out of the sun as much as possible and use sunscreen daily (Neutrogena spf 70, lol...free samples at derm conventions). Some of my med school classmates aged 25 have a ton of wrinkles on their forehead though...I am a bit envious of their tans but they're envious of my glowing skin. Future business, can't go wrong with that!

I do get Restylane injections in my lips, I just love that stuff. They make a 0.4ml vial now which is perfect for the lip area since I don't need the entire vial (no wrinkles!). I find that it lasts about 4-5 months noticeably on my lips. A new product has come out, called Juvederm, which has so far lasted about 6 months noticeably, so I recommend that one over Restylane.


----------



## Leelee

EMMY said:


> Does it work on the "11" line between your eyebrows? I'll need restylane too for that huh?..mine is getting deep and I hate it!!! I'm just getting up the nerve to go have it done.....I'm nervous...



It sort of worked there for me, but now I get Restylane too and the combination is perfect.


----------



## clanalois

Leelee said:


> It sort of worked there for me, but now I get Restylane too and the combination is perfect.


 

Yay! I'm a huge fan of Botox + Restylane.  Glad it's working out for you


----------



## twinkie

Love Botox for my forehead!  Yes, I'm still young, but I have hella frown lines from the ex-husband.  Botox smooths them right out.


----------



## *Lo

I want botox really bad bc i have a single line in between my eyebows that will stay there all day if ive been squinting/frowning too long, I'm 25, but it doesnt mater how old i just want the wrinkle gone


----------



## Sunshine

If all you need is just a little for that stress line...do it!!! I promise its so worth it!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

I've been dying to get botox. I'm 24, and have the 11's as well. It's like the slightest change of expression I make, they are just there!! All the time! My DH thinks it's silly and thinks my face is going to look like Joan Rivers or something if I get it done. But my dermatologist said that most likely he wouldn't even notice if I did it. But those lines drive me crazy!! So I'm thinking of saying I'm just going to get a facial and getting injected instead  Has anyone had any sort of bad experience with botox? My dr. said the most common thing is the injected area may get a little red, but facials are famous for turning a face red so that could be a great excuse!

And not to mention within this year I have noticed that I now have those smile lines which Restylane would do wonders for I'm sure...


----------



## Sunshine

My Dh never knows when I get my botox...until a week later when my eyebrows are higher and I can not give him that really mean look when I want to!! Im really happy with my last visit. The Dr. really hit all my areas and it just makes me feel so much better. I was in Chicago for 2 weeks and then DH came and he noticed right away only because I was so smooth and he said I looked so happy. I had a bit more restylne this time than the past and I do not like getting that so much. Dr. numbs me (not with numbing cream) and its just not my favorite. I do like the after look so its all worth it. I am past the point of not getting anything done and just use sunblock. I can only do what Im doing AND use sunscreen etc...


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Sunshine said:


> My Dh never knows when I get my botox...until a week later when my eyebrows are higher and I can not give him that really mean look when I want to!!


 
That would be a dead giveaway huh haha. Especially because mine are so prominent!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I finally went for by first botox injection 10 days ago!  I hadn't realized it but it takes up to a week to start working(?) Am I correct?  Anyway, the " line is fading and I'm already saving for the next treatment.  Mine cost $460.  Does that seem like a lot to anyone?  I just had it for between brows.


----------



## HauteMama

Does anyone know if Botox can work for a horizontal line between the brows? It seems everyone mentions the vertical frown lines, but I have just one horzontal line and I would really like to get rid of it! I just worry that making that line involves more muscles that just the vertical frown line and the Botox wouldn't help...


----------



## EMMY

Sunshine said:


> My Dh never knows when I get my botox...until a week later when my eyebrows are higher and I can not give him that really mean look when I want to!! Im really happy with my last visit. The Dr. really hit all my areas and it just makes me feel so much better. I was in Chicago for 2 weeks and then DH came and he noticed right away only because I was so smooth and he said I looked so happy. I had a bit more restylne this time than the past and I do not like getting that so much. Dr. numbs me (not with numbing cream) and its just not my favorite. I do like the after look so its all worth it. I am past the point of not getting anything done and just use sunblock. I can only do what Im doing AND use sunscreen etc...


 ^So does it take a week to take effect? Hmmm...How come the eyebrows raise! If the area is numb I would think they would droop...this stuff facinates me...and I am still getting the nerve to go....is there swelling/redness/bruising from restylane?


----------



## Leelee

EMMY said:


> ^So does it take a week to take effect? Hmmm...How come the eyebrows raise! If the area is numb I would think they would droop...this stuff facinates me...and I am still getting the nerve to go....is there swelling/redness/bruising from restylane?



I think the first time I got Botox it was a gradual process before I saw the results.   I guess it was about 7 - 10 days.  But as I've been doing it for a couple of years now, the results are instantaneous, or so it seems.  I never let my lines get to the terribly noticable point before getting another dose of Botox.  

As for the Restylane, only once did I have a slight bruise on my marionette lines around my mouth.  It lasted a couple of days.  My dermatologist discourages using aspirin products for two weeks in advance of getting Restylane b/c it somehow affects the bruising process.  Anyway, the tiny bruise was a small price to pay for looking 1,000 % better!

Someone previously asked about prices.  I think my Botox costs about $500 - $600 and Restylane is more expensive, maybe about $900, but I honestly can't remember without looking up my receipts.

I really think these treatments are wonderful!


----------



## Leelee

HauteMama said:


> Does anyone know if Botox can work for a horizontal line between the brows? It seems everyone mentions the vertical frown lines, but I have just one horzontal line and I would really like to get rid of it! I just worry that making that line involves more muscles that just the vertical frown line and the Botox wouldn't help...



I don't know if Botox works on that situation or not.  My lines are the verical kind.  But maybe Restylane would help.   If this line bothers you, I would ask a dermatologist.  It's amazing what they can do these days.  Good luck!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Mr. doctor said that he doesn't inject the forward as that could cause the eye drooping. Something like that anyway.  I guess the higher on the forward you inject?  Yes, I noticed a slight brusing too in one spot but just covered w/makeup.  I did not notice the raised eyebrows though it was also mentioned at visit.  I would think botox would also help the horizontal line as the muscle underneath would not be moving.


----------



## twinkie

Sunshine said:


> My Dh never knows when I get my botox...until a week later when my eyebrows are higher and I* can not give him that really mean look when I want to!*! Im really happy with my last visit. The Dr. really hit all my areas and it just makes me feel so much better. I was in Chicago for 2 weeks and then DH came and he noticed right away only because I was so smooth and he said I looked so happy. I had a bit more restylne this time than the past and I do not like getting that so much. Dr. numbs me (not with numbing cream) and its just not my favorite. I do like the after look so its all worth it. I am past the point of not getting anything done and just use sunblock. I can only do what Im doing AND use sunscreen etc...


 
Oh I know!  I always say "Just know that I am frowning at you right now!" to everyone that I want to give the "mean" look to!  Believe me, I'd much rather do that, than have the damn frown lines!


----------



## naughtymanolo

Ok Im young 18 (and a guy) and i swear i have my 1st wrinkles popping out. I have never used sunscreen in my life and rarely moisturize. I have olive skin and i hate the texture of sunscreen so i would never get sunburn when i went out in the sun for extended times and so i never thought twice about it. p.s. wearing sunscreen daily wasn't big until recently mind you, natural tans from the sun were much more accepted and the effects weren't that researched. 

So now that i know better and see the effects I'm wising up and starting to do it all and take better care. But i have faint wrinkles on my forehead and i really hate them. Whenever i tell anyone i want botox they go crazy and say i will end up plastic in 10 years, I'm really scared i will get addicted and that will happen. I do want to look natural but i want nice youthful skin too. The new trend is preventative botox which makes sense on paper, preventing/delaying wrinkles by getting it early. But if botox wears away after 4-6 months then that doesnt makes sense? wouldn't i make it worse as the skin will be slightly stretched when filled with botox and then loose elasticity when i wears off and develop more wrinkles?  ATM i cant afford it anyway but in a few months when i find a full time job (with luck) i will save for it. Tell me your opinions and what you know girls. TIA.


----------



## chloe-babe

ahhh I am not sure any professional doctor would treat an 18 year old with botox . Your skin is at its peak! please dont even think about it at the moment and save your money. I am all for preventative when you are in your late twenties or early thirties, but even then, alot of people will be saying you wont need it yet!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I would just start with a good skin care system and that means sunscreen!  I just started using neutogena dry touch lotion. Not greasy and under $10.00.  Save the botox for later when you really need it.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Start using a sunscreen now. You can never be too young. Also, try frownies. They are great. They retrain your muscles so you don't wrinkle.


----------



## simmmchen

at 18, you can still turn your skin around! as other people have posted you should start wearing sunscreen everyday! not every sunscreen has a greasy finish, so look around for one that works for your skin.

also wear sunglasses as often as possible, esp when you're driving during the day. even on a clouded day most people tend to squint because of the bright light. this will cause wrinkles on your forehead and between your eyebrows! big & dark sunglasses help!

IMO you should wait with botox! try sunglasses and sunscreen. when you turn 25 you can think ybout it again. not saying, 25 is when you should start using botox!


----------



## ameka

Sunscreen, sunscreen, sunscreen! 
Plus a good retinoid product -prescription or OTC- can help to prevent and repair any damage you may have accumulated too.


----------



## Shari

Hi *naughtymanolo*,I know you are in Australia so I understand where you are coming from regarding tans etc.

I don't think Botox is what you want, nor have I heard of it as a preventative for wrinkles.

Why not try wearing sunscreen from now on (a nicely textured one like Megan Gale) and invest future money in oxygen facials and light microdermabrasion or salicylic peels?

I think these methods will be more effective on fine 'lines' (I bet they aren't full-on wrinkles!). Also, make sure you aren't dehydrated or living by a heater this winter because these things can dry your skin and make it look lined.


----------



## naughtymanolo

Thanks for all teh advice guys, I'm going to hold out on the botox for a while longer and start doing all the things you suggested ill find a good sunscreen , get a facial every now and again and try frownies! and OMG i have had the heater and AC on every night its been freezing! i guess its time to put it away and pull out the blankets!


----------



## kristenmi123

So for about the last year I've had some Botox done on my forehead and around my eyes.

But today I asked him if they could do my neck and he said they do that.........

So I had this one line that was noticeable and had a few injections.

Now tonight I swear I feel a lump there ~ even when I swallow.

Has anyone ever had this area treated with Botox?  I know I'm crazy for having this area done today ~ that's on the verge of getting too high maintenance!!!

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Leelee

I completely understand why you wanted your neck treated with Botox.  I want to look my best and if that means Botox in my neck, well, then, that's what it takes.

Last week I got Restylane in my ear lobes b/c I had creases and my earrings wouldn't sit level.  They always looked like they were falling out.

I wouldn't worry about the lump in your throat.  It's probably a temporary reaction that will go away in a couple of days.  Botox is very safe.  I've been getting injections for years!


----------



## shoeangel

OK, I admit that I had my forst Botox experience today.  I'm 29 and decided I would give it a try to rid myself of the 11's between the brows.  We'll see how it goes.  I was told it takes 7-10 days to take effect.  I didn't mess with the tiny crows near the eyes, but depending how this goes, I may give it a try next time.  I barely felt a thing.  It was a piece of cake.

All of the girls win the medical office were drop dead gorgeous, and the "consultant" who assisted me before the injections mentioned that every girl in the office has Botox in her face, and most have had laser work around the eyes (argh!  $1,200!).

So fess up, are you Botoxing and what is your age?


----------



## lelgin

I did it for the first time earlier this month. I also had those 11's, and the line on the right side was such much more pronounced than the one on the left. So far, I love the results. The lines on my forehead have been greatly reduced. As an added bonus, I don't get those forehead headaches anymore. 

Just an FYI, you may not see results from this treatment (I did) but don't give up on it. It may take a few months before the lines are gone.


----------



## Leelee

I've been getting Botox for about three years and I'm 51 now.  I have found that I need a combination of Botox and Restylane to get rid of the ll lines between my brows, but I am happy with the results.


----------



## Zophie

I'm 35.  I have thought about getting it but haven't yet.  I want it in more places than just between my eyes though.  how expensive is it and how often do you have to get it?


----------



## claireZk

I'm 25 (26 soon), haven't had it, but I want it.

I am going to have the worlds largest wrinkle between my eyebrows when I get older and I'd like to prevent it.  

My worst fear is that I'll be a mean looking old lady.  Smile lines don't bother me, because they look "happy." But the eyebrow wrinkle looks "angry" and I don't want to look unhappy all the time, KWIM?


----------



## lelgin

Zophie said:


> I'm 35. I have thought about getting it but haven't yet. I want it in more places than just between my eyes though. how expensive is it and how often do you have to get it?


 
It is my understanding that you have to repeat the procedure every 4 months or so. I think the  more you have the treatments, the more time you can take b/w procedures. I went to a place that gave me a really good deal so my treatment was only $220. I believe the average is around $375-400.


----------



## Sunshine

I get it every 3 months along with restylene. I get botox on my forehead, around my eyes, a little bit around my mouth with restylene in my lips and around the outside of my mouth as well. Also my lines around each cheek by my mouth. Good heavens I sound like a hot wrinkled mess! It makes a huge difference for me. I look smooth and I LOVE the results. Its makes me so happy! I had my eyelids done last summer and that was fantastic. I will do it for the rest of my life. Im 38. each visit for me is $1200. Sometimes a bit more give or take. (plus the airfare of traveling to my surgeon in Chicago) Money well spent.


----------



## shoeangel

Zophie said:


> I'm 35. I have thought about getting it but haven't yet. I want it in more places than just between my eyes though. how expensive is it and how often do you have to get it?


 
I bought a 100 unit vial for $800 plus the first 15 units are free.  Since an average dose is 15 units, and I'm paying $8/unit, I'm paying $120 per visit (after the first free visit).  Since this was my first visit, I am assumming that I need to go back every 3-4 months. I figure $500/year is money well spent. 

It's been 30 hours since my injections and the results are staring to be visible.


----------



## emmalawyer

I have it done regularly! 

I started at 26 (I think)... I didn't like that I had some fine lines in my forehead and around my eyes, so I did it for 2 1/2 years. I just turned 29.  I was due for another shot when I became pregnant, so I chose to skip it until the babies were born.  So, all in all, it's been about 7 mths since my last shots, and I still cannot see any lines now.  I'm thrilled and I really believe that paralyzing the muscles in the problem areas early on stalled the development of wrinkles to the point of almost revesing them (since they really were faint to begin with).


----------



## piperlu

clanalois said:


> Botox is fantastic, but prevention is much better, I say. I stay out of the sun as much as possible and use sunscreen daily (Neutrogena spf 70, lol...free samples at derm conventions). Some of my med school classmates aged 25 have a ton of wrinkles on their forehead though...I am a bit envious of their tans but they're envious of my glowing skin. Future business, can't go wrong with that!
> 
> I do get Restylane injections in my lips, I just love that stuff. They make a 0.4ml vial now which is perfect for the lip area since I don't need the entire vial (no wrinkles!). I find that it lasts about 4-5 months noticeably on my lips. A new product has come out, called Juvederm, which has so far lasted about 6 months noticeably, so I recommend that one over Restylane.


 

^^I heard that Juvederm is painful b/c it is so thick.  I know someone that had it, and she said that she gets a dental block prior to the Juvederm.  Anyone else do this.  I too have been thinking of doing a little something.


----------



## Sunshine

I have not heard good things about juvederm.


----------



## Zophie

I read an article recently that there some people believe that botox can also help depression by paralizing frown lines.  I don't know if it's true or not, but it sounds like another good reason to try it out.  I hate seeing the lines around my eyes and my mouth and want to stop them before they get worse.


----------



## EMMY

Sunshine said:


> I have not heard good things about juvederm.


 

^ Sunshine what have you heard?


----------



## Leelee

My dermatologist explained to me that wrinkles come from two distinct and different causes.

The first is due to sun damage, so sunscreen is super important (which I know we all know).

The second reason is genetic.  Some of us are predisposed to creasing muscles and folds.  There's nothing we can do to prevent these wrinkles from occurring.


----------



## Zophie

Leelee said:


> My dermatologist explained to me that wrinkles come from two distinct and different causes.
> 
> The first is due to sun damage, so sunscreen is super important (which I know we all know).
> 
> The second reason is genetic. Some of us are predisposed to creasing muscles and folds. There's nothing we can do to prevent these wrinkles from occurring.


 
What I don't understand is my mom is in her early 60s and hardly has any wrinkles.  I'm 35 and I have more than her.  I don't go in the sun much anymore and neither does she, but we both have had our days in the sun at younger ages.  So no difference there.  She also smoked for years, which I've heard ages your skin, and I never smoked ever.  

She claims she has less wrinkles because she's overweight and her face is fatter.  I dunno.  I guess that could be true so maybe that is what those fillers do.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I am in mid-twenties and I had botox done 2 months before my wedding date.  I had small doses on my forehead between two my eyebrown.  It prevent my from frowning.  I love it.  I just had a baby so through out my pregnancy and I nurse for 2 months. 

I think I will have it done soon.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

I've been dreaming about botox for a couple of years now. I have a really bad habit of frowning when concentrating, and my forehead is paying for it! I'm heading to New York for Christmas....I wonder if I could get a few injections whilst I'm there. Do you usually have to have a consultation before you book your first injections?


----------



## Purses

I don't think I would like to switch doctors or skin care places to get my botox done.  I rather have the same person doing it so that I know what they are like, how good they are and they become familiar with my skin and facial muscles.
That is my thougt of that.  I think you have to get a consultation and they can do it the same day but the good ones like to to come back in a week or so, so that they can see if you had any reactions and to see how you are feeling.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

alwaysinvogue said:


> I've been dreaming about botox for a couple of years now. I have a really bad habit of frowning when concentrating, and my forehead is paying for it! I'm heading to New York for Christmas....I wonder if I could get a few injections whilst I'm there. Do you usually have to have a consultation before you book your first injections?


yes, I had to have a consultation first.  I was also thinking of switching drs.
 and again would have to have a consultation.  I went 4 mos before having my second treatment.  I could of even gone another month.  The first time it didn't bother me at all and it seemed the lines were not so noticeable but still there.  This second time it hurt a little more.  Seemed he did more injections too, but not sure.  I noticed this time when I frown there is nothing there.  This is the only line I really have the " so I can really say at age 48 I really have no lines now so thats a good thing.  I think this place is expensive though, just under $500 a treatment.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Also, I would definately recommend botox


----------



## lp1062

I gather by these threads that many younger women are getting botox.  Who knew?  I did not start botox until I was in my late 40's.  I have had it done periodically for the last few years usually 2-3x  a year depending on how I look and how frugal I'm feeling.  I've been happy with the results and feel I am still expressive. There are certain areas above my eyebrows that my PS will not inject for fear of causing an eyelid droop.  I  also had a brow lift in my late 40's because some of my furrows were so deep botox would not help them.   Apparently, some people's frown muscles are very strong.  The PS charges $300 per area for botox.  I have another price list from a local MD that charges $365 per area.  I've also had Restylane for my lips but may try Juviderm. Hope this helps you.


----------



## shoeangel

It's been two weeks since my first Botox injections between my brows - 7 injections total.   I am loving the results.  My 11's are virtually gone, and all of the fine lines on my forehead have smoothed out entirely.  I thought I might loose signs of expression, but I don't think that has happened at all.  My husband hasn't noticed any change, but I haven't told him  yet that his Sweety is getting Botoxed.


----------



## miamialli

I've had botox injections about 5 times now, and I will keep getting them. I'm not very consistant, becuase it's hard to manage the time off with work schedules, but after I did it, my cousin, my sister in law and my husband have all tried it and have kept doing it! 
try it once to check it out, it goes away, so if you don't like it, you don't have to do it again!


----------



## lilackatz

Hi I've been reading this thread with interest. I had my first injections on Saturday. I feel really self conscious now, My eyelids now seem to be sitting on top of my lashes and it is impossible to put my eyeshadow on properly also I seem to have a dent between my eyebrows. Does anyone know if this can all be sorted out? I'm in a panic about it and can't look directly at people coz I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## shoeangel

lilackatz said:


> Hi I've been reading this thread with interest. I had my first injections on Saturday. I feel really self conscious now, My eyelids now seem to be sitting on top of my lashes and it is impossible to put my eyeshadow on properly also I seem to have a dent between my eyebrows. Does anyone know if this can all be sorted out? I'm in a panic about it and can't look directly at people coz I'm so embarrassed.


 
How many units did you have injected?  15?  30?  More than 30?

Did you have your crows feet done as well, or just the 11's?

If your eyelids are drooping, it is because you were either administred too many units, or the doctor or nurse didn't inject in the right spots.  As for the dent, I am not sure what that is all about, however, I am sure it will go away if it wasn't there from the start.


----------



## Ladybug09

Leelee said:


> I think the first time I got Botox it was a gradual process before I saw the results. I guess it was about 7 - 10 days. But as I've been doing it for a couple of years now, the results are instantaneous, or so it seems. I never let my lines get to the terribly noticable point before getting another dose of Botox.
> 
> As for the Restylane, only once did I have a slight bruise on my marionette lines around my mouth. It lasted a couple of days. My dermatologist discourages using aspirin products for two weeks in advance of getting Restylane b/c it somehow affects the bruising process. Anyway, the tiny bruise was a small price to pay for looking 1,000 % better!
> 
> Someone previously asked about prices. I think my Botox costs about $500 - $600 and Restylane is more expensive, maybe about $900, but I honestly can't remember without looking up my receipts.
> 
> I really think these treatments are wonderful!


 

Asprin  helps blood flow (ie: why they recommend it for those with heart conditions, or during/after a heart attack) 

If you take an asprin for bruising, it increases blood flow to the bruise site.

That is why Dr. sugges ibprofen for pain management (also before your period to help with cramps). It help relax the muscles, and it also helps with bruising, pain, etc.


----------



## Ladybug09

Zophie said:


> What I don't understand is my mom is in her early 60s and hardly has any wrinkles. I'm 35 and I have more than her. I don't go in the sun much anymore and neither does she, but we both have had our days in the sun at younger ages. So no difference there. She also smoked for years, which I've heard ages your skin, and I never smoked ever.
> 
> She claims she has less wrinkles because she's overweight and her face is fatter. I dunno. I guess that could be true so maybe that is what those fillers do.


 

Yes, this is true, higher fat content in the face does help reduce wrinkles.

When I was heavier, I had NO wrinkles, when i lost weight...I started getting frown lines, 11's, etc.

When you get all that restalyne and juvaderm all you are doing is plumping up the skin, filling it in.....Dont take this as gospel, but maybe someone here knows, isn't the juvaderm maked from like cadaver/cynthetic cadaver tissue?


----------



## lilackatz

shoeangel said:


> How many units did you have injected? 15? 30? More than 30?
> 
> Did you have your crows feet done as well, or just the 11's?
> 
> If your eyelids are drooping, it is because you were either administred too many units, or the doctor or nurse didn't inject in the right spots. As for the dent, I am not sure what that is all about, however, I am sure it will go away if it wasn't there from the start.


 
Hi I don't know how many units they didn't say. Think it's different here in the UK. I didn't have my 11s done or crows feet it was my forehead.I feel really self conscious now as my lids bothered me before now they are worse!!! It was a consultant who did it though not a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Purses

I just wanted to say that I have never received a comment that my face looks frozen.  Maybe we over study celebrity faces and would look for anything that may look abnormal.
Or perhaps, the people around me are being discreet and that I do look frozen.


----------



## Leelee

Purses said:


> I just wanted to say that I have never received a comment that my face looks frozen.  Maybe we over study celebrity faces and would look for anything that may look abnormal.
> Or perhaps, the people around me are being discreet and that I do look frozen.



I've never thought my face looked frozen either.  I think it looks absolutely natural.  I feel that the dermatologist that does my Botox is very skilled and  administers it so that it does look  like me -- only before the wrinkles and creases set in.  I looked at a picture of myself 15 years ago  and I must say I couldn't see any aging in my face thanks to Botox and Restylane, sun screen and chemical peels.  Unfortunately, I can't say the same about my body.  Try as I might to keep it away, the middle-age thickness that I've acquired is a sure give-away that I'm not 35 any more.


----------



## Jayne1

lilackatz said:


> Hi I've been reading this thread with interest. I had my first injections on Saturday. I feel really self conscious now, My eyelids now seem to be sitting on top of my lashes and it is impossible to put my eyeshadow on properly also I seem to have a dent between my eyebrows. Does anyone know if this can all be sorted out? I'm in a panic about it and can't look directly at people coz I'm so embarrassed.


I tried botox one time, just to see what it was like.

The doctor injected very little ($50 worth, don't know the amount of units) into two spots, one on each side, in the horizontal frown line in my forehead.  The frown line nearest my hairline.  Very little and very subtle.

I also could not raise my brows and actually did not like the look on me.  I thought I looked a bit stern.  Or tired.  My eyebrows did not have the arch I preferred and my eyelids were a bit lower.

Having done so little, it was gone it a couple of months and I never did it again.  It looks good on some people, but not on me.


----------



## gwen_dlc

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lilackatz* 

 
_Hi I've been reading this thread with interest. I had my first injections on Saturday. I feel really self conscious now, My eyelids now seem to be sitting on top of my lashes and it is impossible to put my eyeshadow on properly also I seem to have a dent between my eyebrows. Does anyone know if this can all be sorted out? I'm in a panic about it and can't look directly at people coz I'm so embarrassed._

I used to assist a DR. with Botox and Restylane injections.  He would never just inject botox on just the forehead.  When that is done, your muscles are relaxed and gets pulled downwards.  To counter balance it, you need to have at least 5 units on each eyebrow arch to raise the brows.  You have to be very careful of who you go and get your injections from.  There is also a eyedrop that the doctor can put into your eye to help with the eye droop.  I don't know how it is in the UK but the doctor should be able to fix it.


----------



## Leelee

lilackatz said:


> Hi I've been reading this thread with interest. I had my first injections on Saturday. I feel really self conscious now, My eyelids now seem to be sitting on top of my lashes and it is impossible to put my eyeshadow on properly also I seem to have a dent between my eyebrows. Does anyone know if this can all be sorted out? I'm in a panic about it and can't look directly at people coz I'm so embarrassed.


Maybe another doctor could correct this problem.  I think in general Botox is safe and can offer wonderful benefits, but ultimately, it's the skill of the doctor that determines the results.  I think a dermatologist would be the best person to see.  He or she will probably inject more Botox and the right places to give your forehead a lift.


----------



## molinovich

I used botox always from plastic surgeon since 5 years ago, and my face is not frozen Iam very happy .


----------



## shoeangel

I went in yesterday for my second round of Botox for the 11's between my eyes. My last (and first) injections were 13 weeks ago.  The first time I received 15 units.  This time we went for 20 units.

I am totally hooked.  My 11's completely disappeared, and my forehead appears flawlessly smooth.  This stuff really works.  I'm still able to move my eyebrows and show expression, but I can't scrunch my forehead muscles or scowl.  I like that.  I don't have crows feet yet, but the minute I do I will zap them, as well.

Any other Botox users out there?


----------



## MaxHavoc

I haven't taken the plunge yet BUT I am seriously considering having a Botox eye lift done.  Has anyone tried that???   What were you results???


----------



## lelgin

Oh yeah. I tried it for the first time in September, and was extremely happy with the results. I initially went in for the 11's as well. The second time I tried it was in December and this time I had them do the whole forehead. 

I absolutely love the results. And, as an added bonus, I no longer get forehead headaches.


----------



## bnjj

I'm hooked on it for hyperhydrosis.  The results are amazing.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I'd like to try botox 
What is hyperhydrosis?


----------



## sarcal

I'm debating getting botox for the fine lines on my forehead. I've already spoken with my dermatologist about it and he said that botox would definitely help and make the lines disappear. I'm just trying to justify spending the money!!  Those lines really bother me!


----------



## shoeangel

I've never heard of a Botox eyelift.  Is that the same as "the deer in the headlights" look?  I've seen girls with their eyes perpetually wide open.  Is that from Botox?


----------



## layla

Lady chinadoll said:


> I'd like to try botox What is hyperhydrosis?



Excessive sweating (perspiring).


----------



## Zophie

I'm still considering it but haven't done it.  I have an appointment with a plastic surgeon for a consult for lipo in February so I might ask her if she does it.  I'm not as bothered with my 11's but it's those little lines that are starting to form under the outsides of my eyes (I guess crow's feet?) that scare the heck outta me!


----------



## MaxHavoc

shoeangel said:


> I've never heard of a Botox eye lift.  Is that the same as "the deer in the headlights" look?  I've seen girls with their eyes perpetually wide open.  Is that from Botox?



That look is just from to much/bad application of Botox I think.  I have heard of some getting great result of a SUBTLE life of the brow from Botox. I am definitely looking for just a little lift so I don't look so tired (old).  LOL  I also want to give it a try and see if I can get some migraine relief.


----------



## zooba

Did botox in my frown line.  It didn't work as well as I had anticipated and haven't done it again.  

My brow did lift slightly and that was pretty impressive to see.  It still hasn't drooped back down.


----------



## chaz

I've had it done,I'm 42,had just a touch and the results were great!! I was'nt urealistic in what I wanted though,just a little 'freshening up'and it worked,I still look in my forties but just not as knackered!!!


----------



## fairlady

I have had it done three times for the lines between the eyebrows. I have had great results. My plastic surgeon is great. He charges per injection site. Usually $200 per site. But, he has a friends and family day on the first friday of every month and then it is only $100!! He explained that it should be done when lines are just beginning. Once they become deeper they need filler if you really want them to go away. Makes sense. I am in my forties and wish I started earlier.


----------



## lelgin

zooba said:


> Did botox in my frown line. It didn't work as well as I had anticipated and haven't done it again.
> 
> My brow did lift slightly and that was pretty impressive to see. It still hasn't drooped back down.


 
Oftentimes, you have to have more than one treatment to really see results.


----------



## lelgin

sarcal said:


> I'm debating getting botox for the fine lines on my forehead. I've already spoken with my dermatologist about it and he said that botox would definitely help and make the lines disappear. I'm just trying to justify spending the money!!  Those lines really bother me!


 
I know they're kind of controversial, but if you go to a medspa, the prices are usually a lot more reasonable than what a dermatologist/ plastic surgeon would charge. For instance, I think I pay about $9 per unit.


----------



## kristenmi123

wow.......$9 a unit is very reasonable!!!

I love the results from Botox!!!


----------



## lelgin

kristenmi123 said:


> wow.......$9 a unit is very reasonable!!!
> 
> I love the results from Botox!!!


 
Yeah, not only that, but when you go in there they give you a gift card, which you must activate on line through Alergan to receive an additional $25 off the next treatment.


----------



## Neptune

I'm doing everything in my power to take care of my skin now (I'm 27) so I wont need botox in the future. Eating healthy, taking vitamins, drinking water, spf and staying out of the sun, and a good skin care regimen. I hope I'll never have to go as far as botox or a face lift, but I'll never say never to it.

I just hope my parents good skin genes passed to me


----------



## shoeangel

I love not being able to scowl.  That's my favorite part of Botox.  It's nice having the wrinkles gone, but I love the feeling of my forehead muscles doing nothing when I would otherwise be scowling (like when I am concentrating or trying to focus on something).

BTW, I pay $8/unit if I buy a whole vial (100 units).  Plus I get 15 units for free.  Plus Botox gives a $25 credit with every visit (every 3 months).

Since I gave up drinking coffee, I can more than afford my Botox lefestyle.  Next, I would LOVE to get my lips plumped up a bit.


----------



## shoeangel

I want these lips!  Suppose these are natural or a product of collegen injection?


----------



## loving_couture

I did not have it yet(im very young still!!) but i can say that I will for sure have it done when i get older,or when i just think i look a little saggy on the face.


----------



## ladyjane76

shoeangel said:


> I want these lips! Suppose these are natural or a product of collegen injection?


Me too!


----------



## IHeartCoach

Is 20 too young to get botox?

I have wanted this because I pretty much have a permanant scowl to my face. And I also notice my face is never relaxed and if I do relax it I look blah.

So I always have my eyebrows raised and have mad lines in my forehead area...
Everyone always thinks I'm mad all the time. But I can't help it.

Any suggestions? I'll try to take some photos later to show what I mean.


----------



## shoeangel

IHeartCoach said:


> Is 20 too young to get botox?
> 
> I have wanted this because I pretty much have a permanant scowl to my face. And I also notice my face is never relaxed and if I do relax it I look blah.
> 
> So I always have my eyebrows raised and have mad lines in my forehead area...
> Everyone always thinks I'm mad all the time. But I can't help it.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'll try to take some photos later to show what I mean.


 
Regardless of whether you need Botox at 20, can you afford Botox at 20?  

This gets me to thinking how 20 year olds afford a lot of things.  $200 designer jeans (multiple), $300 shoes, $750 designer bags, hair styling, lattes, car payments....

When I was single, I had a great job out of college, and at 28 I couldn't afford all these things, much less Botox.  When I was 20, I was living in my college apartment eating Ramen noodles and wearing jeans from Goodwill.  I could barely afford makeup, and studying and squinting is what probably gave me the wrinkles that I know need Botox to hide.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Well how much is it?


----------



## shoeangel

$150 minimum for 15 units (which should be fine for someone who is 20 I would think).  I take 30 units, which I pay $240 for because I buy 100 units at a time.

I exposed my face to too much sun until I was just out of college.  I should have known better.  For the past 7 years (I'm now 29) I have used SPF on my face every day of the year.  I admit that I use tanning beds (once per week ony) and I wear SPF and cover my face with a towel.  I have to use self-tanner all year on my face.

But my 11's are not due to sun (and it's actually a "1" and not an "11".  Just genetics.  I think Nicole Kidman has the same issue. Sounds like you do too!


----------



## sues

My sister got Botox. She is in her 40s and had lines on her forehead. The Botox made her lines almost completely disappear in that area. You can barely even see where the lines were. It's amazing how smooth her forehead is now. Most of my friends are older than me and they've had Juvederm, Sculptra, Laser treatment under the eye, neck lift, boob jobs, IPL, you name it.

If you want to freshen up your appearance a bit, do the Botox but also get some Juvederm Ultra or Sculptra to puff out the lines around your mouth and also in the tear trough area and out onto the cheekbones (I'm just assuming you need it - you may not). Sculptra is good because it lasts about 1.5 years but it actually takes about 3 months to see any results as it helps you produce your own collagen.

Best to meet with a reputable doctor who does these things and get his or her recommendations. Also the following forum is good because it gives the % rates of people who have been satisifed with various injectibles - example 78% of people who answered said that they were happy with Botox - and explained why.

http://www.realself.com/


----------



## shoeangel

sues said:


> My sister got Botox. She is in her 40s and had lines on her forehead. The Botox made her lines almost completely disappear in that area. You can barely even see where the lines were. It's amazing how smooth her forehead is now. Most of my friends are older than me and they've had Juvederm, Sculptra, Laser treatment under the eye, neck lift, boob jobs, IPL, you name it.
> 
> If you want to freshen up your appearance a bit, do the Botox but also get some Juvederm Ultra or Sculptra to puff out the lines around your mouth and also in the tear trough area and out onto the cheekbones (I'm just assuming you need it - you may not). Sculptra is good because it lasts about 1.5 years but it actually takes about 3 months to see any results as it helps you produce your own collagen.
> 
> Best to meet with a reputable doctor who does these things and get his or her recommendations. Also the following forum is good because it gives the % rates of people who have been satisifed with various injectibles - example 78% of people who answered said that they were happy with Botox - and explained why.
> 
> http://www.realself.com/


 
So far I'm not needing filler for my face, just Botox for the wrinkles.  I would love filler for my lips, but I am too chicken and too poor.  I don't want to look like one of these has-been actresses with giant lips that look like a swarm of bees stung them on the lips.  I just want fuller, slightly more pouty lips.


----------



## kristie

I am almost 29 and I get Botox in my forehead for my major horizontal lines.  I don't have 11's yet.  The Botox makes my forehead flawless without looking frozen or scary like Janice Dickinson !

I also have Juvederm in my lips and looks totally natural....not "ducky" or "fishy" at all.  I posted a thread here on it with pics included.  They are not as puffy and swollen as they were in the pics. I pay around $300 for the Botox (My PS office charges per area, not per unit). Lips are around $700 I think.  My PS is awesome and he "treated" me to my lips for free.  Next time I will have to pay though.


----------



## shoeangel

OMG, Kristie, your plumped pout is gorgeous.  Now I remember seeing your post and picture the first time.  I'm 29, too, and I want your lips. Now!

Did you have just your lower lip injected or both top & bottom?  That was back in November.  How do they look now? I like what you said about wanting Jessica Alba lips.  Jessica  or Angelina...I would be happy with either set of lips.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Gee, I feel like I'm spending way too much!  I've had it done twice and each time $460?  I just had in forehead too.  I think it was the place I was going.  I did get a letter that doc is no longer there so I may check out this other place.  Maybe it won't be as much.


----------



## kristie

shoeangel said:


> OMG, Kristie, your plumped pout is gorgeous. Now I remember seeing your post and picture the first time. I'm 29, too, and I want your lips. Now!
> 
> Did you have just your lower lip injected or both top & bottom? That was back in November. How do they look now? I like what you said about wanting Jessica Alba lips. Jessica or Angelina...I would be happy with either set of lips.


 
I had them done on the top and the bottom.  They still look really good, I will have to post updated pics of them.  They are probably slightly smaller now, but still plumper than they were for sure.  I will definitely be doing it again.


----------



## twin53

not for me


----------



## fabuless

I get Botox to soften the "mean" looking and deep wrinkle I have between my eyebrows.  It works so well and until I told my husband, he had no idea that I had been doing it for over a year!  I go to a cosmetic dermatologist that I really trust, and she makes sure to remind me to continue to move my muscles for an hour after the injection.  Also, you should remain upright for at least 8 hours - no shoe shopping or napping!!!!  If you follow those rules, you won't get the eye droop.:okay:


----------



## shoeangel

fabuless said:


> I get Botox to soften the "mean" looking and deep wrinkle I have between my eyebrows. It works so well and until I told my husband, he had no idea that I had been doing it for over a year! I go to a cosmetic dermatologist that I really trust, and she makes sure to remind me to continue to move my muscles for an hour after the injection. Also, you should remain upright for at least 8 hours - no shoe shopping or napping!!!! If you follow those rules, you won't get the eye droop.:okay:


 
My derm used to require raising the eyebrows up and down for 4 hours after the injections.  This was before my time.  Now he says it doesn't do anything.  Butd he requires that I remain upright and refrain fron exercise or physical activity for 4 hours.  So far great results.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I've never heard that from my doc as far as standing upright etc.  The only thing I was told is not to drink any alcohol 24 hours prior. Something about you will bleed more.  I didn't drink before my last injection and still bled a lot to the point he asked if I had any wine etc the night before.


----------



## lelgin

LOREBUNDE said:


> I've never heard that from my doc as far as standing upright etc. The only thing I was told is not to drink any alcohol 24 hours prior. Something about you will bleed more. I didn't drink before my last injection and still bled a lot to the point he asked if I had any wine etc the night before.


 

Yep, you're definitely not supposed to lie down or do an vigorous exercise for the first four hourse. Haven't heard about the alcohol...maybe that's why I bled a little more than normal last time.


----------



## theglamorous

Oh i would love to get Botox done.


----------



## IntlSet

Just so you are informed, every single batch of Botox is tested on animals because every batch's potency can vary. So the batch in your derm's office was injected in gross amounts into an animal, and unless it literally paralyzed the poor creature, it wasn't deemed strong enough. 

I like to be informed about my choices. If this doesn't bother you, then on you go. I'm definitely not here to judge. But I bet more than a few here did not know that, and like myself, would be glad for any information about this kind of practice.


----------



## ClareBC

Hmmm, wonder how many animals die to make Chanel bags/chanel fur accessories!!


----------



## IntlSet

ClareBC said:


> Hmmm, wonder how many animals die to make Chanel bags/chanel fur accessories!!


 
This thread isn't about Chanel fur or accessories. But continuing on in this vein is a good way to get it closed.


----------



## cosmogrl5

IntlSet said:


> Just so you are informed, every single batch of Botox is tested on animals because every batch's potency can vary. So the batch in your derm's office was injected in gross amounts into an animal, and unless it literally paralyzed the poor creature, it wasn't deemed strong enough.
> 
> I like to be informed about my choices. If this doesn't bother you, then on you go. I'm definitely not here to judge. But I bet more than a few here did not know that, and like myself, would be glad for any information about this kind of practice.


Thank you for the info.   I was not aware of this, and it is always good to be well-informed before making any decisions.


----------



## lelgin

IntlSet said:


> Just so you are informed, every single batch of Botox is tested on animals because every batch's potency can vary. So the batch in your derm's office was injected in gross amounts into an animal, and unless it literally paralyzed the poor creature, it wasn't deemed strong enough.
> 
> I like to be informed about my choices. If this doesn't bother you, then on you go. I'm definitely not here to judge. But I bet more than a few here did not know that, and like myself, would be glad for any information about this kind of practice.


 
This definitely presents a moral problem for me. I had no idea.


----------



## IntlSet

^^^
I'm glad you're both informed now! I genuinely don't mean to start controversy, but these things matter to some of us and it's not like our derms volunteer this info.


----------



## Purses

Danica said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the weird feeling? is it a restriction of movement?
> I'd do botox later in life, but I have some weird clausterphobia, so if that's the case it would most likely drive me crazy.


I think botox gives you the forgetfullnes of making a facial expression.  I call them negative facial expresion.  This is the best way to describe it from my experience.  I did find that I got a headache when I had strong emotion of anger and tried to make a facial expression and it would not work.

I just wanted to say that I went for a follow up with botox and I think I was overcharged.  I don't know how many units I got, but I paid $440.00 and I remember paying less in the past.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

When I went the receptionist said that eventully treatments can be stopped.  Something along the point that Purses said - about not making the expressions.  I don't know how true that is though.  About the testing on animals, I did not know that either.


----------



## luvtods

I have had it done many times but by a plastic surgeon. I would not go to just anyone to have it done and I love the results!!! I feel it is also preventitive.


----------



## Allisonfaye

cosmogrl5 said:


> Thank you for the info.  I was not aware of this, and it is always good to be well-informed before making any decisions.


 
ITA. What source told you that they inject it into animals?


----------



## IntlSet

Allisonfaye said:


> ITA. What source told you that they inject it into animals?


 
This is fact, just to be clear, not something something someone told me randomly. One of the many reliable sources, the Human Society of America: http://www.hsus.org/animals_in_research/animal_testing/the_beauty_myth_botox_kills_animals/

But again, I don't this to turn into a bashing Botox thread. It's everyone's individual choice.


----------



## Allisonfaye

IntlSet said:


> This is fact, just to be clear, not something something someone told me randomly. One of the many reliable sources, the Human Society of America: http://www.hsus.org/animals_in_research/animal_testing/the_beauty_myth_botox_kills_animals/
> 
> But again, I don't this to turn into a bashing Botox thread. It's everyone's individual choice.


 
Thanks, IS. I will take a look.


----------



## Sunshine

I am so in love with botox that Im afraid I can not turn back now. Im going to stay uninformed Im afraid. I can not imagine my face without all the botox and restelyne at this point in my life.


----------



## snibor

Anyone have experience or with any other dermatology treatments?

Not willing to ever do plastic surgery.  

This 40 thing really stinks.


----------



## Leelee

I've been getting Botox and Restylane for a few years for my forehead wrinkles, the creases between my eyebrows and my marionette lines.   

I look happier since I'm not inadvertently frowning and the look is so natural that I doubt anyone suspects it.


----------



## miamialli

i've used botox in the past and love it. i haven't gotten it recently becuase i been to lazy to go to dr's office. 
advice: ask around and see if anyone you know gets it, becuase a good dr makes all the difference, i've tried a different dr once and i didn't think i had as good results from my regular dr!


----------



## bag happy

I'm 35 and have had botox twice, once last Sep then again in Dec.  I'm a believer!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am 35 and when i get it look 25 lol. I can show you pics of me when I had it done.  It seriously works and not that painful. I need to go get it done again been a while.


----------



## snibor

Hmm.  Thanks guys.   I try to take care of my skin but this is the first year I noticed wrinkles at the laugh lines.  I want them to be gone!  Now that I had kids, I also noticed darkness under my eyes.  

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zophie

I'm 35 and I'm planning to get it done, but I haven't yet.  I gotta stop these little lines around my eyes NOW!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I'm 48 and went twice so far.  Right before my 48th bday and 4 mos. later.  It's been just about 5 mos. and still working.  I recommend it!  The first time didn't hurt at all.  The second time it did a little.  It's expensive but I don't use a lot of fancy, expensive items as far as skincare.  I've streamlined that a lot as most of that stuff irriated by skin anyway.  So the botox is my splurge - better than any skincare item!


----------



## Sunshine

LOVE it. I get botox and restlyene. I love any non-invasive procedure I can get done. It make me happy and truly make such a difference. Laser treatments, photo facials, peels...Im a junky. LOVE it all!


----------



## snibor

What is restylene? 

My husband (and mother) think i'm crazy for talking about this stuff.  They insist I should wait a few years.


----------



## andro

My mother has done it, she says it works good


----------



## pixiefrog

Almost 40 here and botox just scares me too much so I am just trying to age gracefully like god intended but why is it so much easier for men to age


----------



## Zophie

I just had my first botox today.  It was really quick and didn't hurt too badly.  I had the little lines under/outside my eyes done.  It was $150 and she said I'll have to come back in about 4 months.  Still too early to tell the results but the surgeon said she has it done and she's older than I am and I don't see any little lines by her eyes.


----------



## baby&melovelv

i haven't had it done, but i'm all for it.  injections, peels, etc.  personally i could never do a surgery (much too squeemish), but needles and chemicals, bring 'em on- someday!


----------



## Zophie

I think I'm starting to see the results of the botox.  When I squint or smile I definitely see less lines.  She said it would be like 3 to 7 days for the results.


----------



## snibor

zophie, let us know if you like the results!  I am anxious to have a consultation with a plastic surgeon about botox myself


----------



## Zophie

I definitely see the results and I'm pretty happy with them.  There are still some lines underneath my eyes on the bottom, but the ones that came out from the sides are gone!


----------



## TrulyWild

I'm gonna get it done on April 17th.  I will turn 30 in July which some of you probably think is young for it, but I have this one really deep crease between my eyebrows from squinting and frowning and it is really bothering me.


----------



## stellamaried

kristie said:


> I am almost 29 and I get Botox in my forehead for my major horizontal lines.  I don't have 11's yet.  The Botox makes my forehead flawless without looking frozen or scary like Janice Dickinson !



Omg, I had a major forehead crease too.  It drove me absolutely crazy and I finally Botoxed it.  And didn't tell anyone since I'm almost 29 as well and my friends and family would die.     [Sometimes I feel so vain...but hell, I am vain!!]

By the way, when I first had it done I could still move my eyebrows (the rest of my forehead didn't move).  My doctor didn't inject above my eyebrows because most people want some movement so it looks more natural -- but I couldn't stop raising my eyebrows (it's no wonder that I had the damn line in the first place!) and looked like Jack Nicholson all the time!!    Anyway, she gave me the additional injection and it looked better.  I am so happy.  And no one has any idea!!


----------



## mjlover1977

i just booked my first appointment but am worried about this whole animal testing thing ... makes me sad.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I 'm still too young to get it done but I am not opposed to doing it way in the future!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

LOREBUNDE said:


> I'm 48 and went twice so far. Right before my 48th bday and 4 mos. later. It's been just about 5 mos. and still working. I recommend it! The first time didn't hurt at all. The second time it did a little. It's expensive but I don't use a lot of fancy, expensive items as far as skincare. I've streamlined that a lot as most of that stuff irriated by skin anyway. So the botox is my splurge - better than any skincare item!


Unfortunatley I haven't been back as I don't have the funds right now!  Needless to say those " are coming back.  Last time I went about 7 mos. ago.


----------



## shoeangel

I have my next appointment tomorrow.  Every three months on the dot.  I really like how smotth it makes my forehead.  I love my Botox!


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

I have had it for migraines. A nice side effect was a smoother forehead. ROFLMAO


----------



## Leelee

shoeangel said:


> I have my next appointment tomorrow.  Every three months on the dot.  I really like how smotth it makes my forehead.  I love my Botox!


I promised myself after last time I would make my appts. every three months too.  I stretched it out to four months last time, but honestly, I looked so tired and saggy!  

Three months is the way to go!


----------



## mjlover1977

i did it! its pretty cool. the lines had gone. the doc said i hardly had any but getting it now will mean that my forhead remains smooth for a long time. its weird how you cant move the muscles though!
will def get again.


----------



## Zophie

I know it does feel weird how I can't move the outside of my eyes when I try to squint.  Does anyone know if you can get it under your eyes though?  The lines on the outsides are gone but now I see more underneath.  I guess they are compensating for not being able to move on the outside.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I've been in this thread when it first started, i've never done the botox but go for my first appt thursday.

I dont have many lines on my forehead but would like to just smooth things and my brow. 
I'm going to go for 25units in the brow area, and 6 in the forehead....

PLease tell me about your first time and how many units you use and how often?


----------



## Veelyn

I want to get Botox for my pits to stop the sweat.. lol... sorry.. TMI?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Veelyn said:


> I want to get Botox for my pits to stop the sweat.. lol... sorry.. TMI?



funny you mention this,I go on thursday for a consult and i'm going to ask about this. It mentions on the doc website that many health plans pay for this .. I hope so because i will be trying it out.


----------



## lelgin

Bag Fetish said:


> I've been in this thread when it first started, i've never done the botox but go for my first appt thursday.
> 
> I dont have many lines on my forehead but would like to just smooth things and my brow.
> I'm going to go for 25units in the brow area, and 6 in the forehead....
> 
> PLease tell me about your first time and how many units you use and how often?


 
That's about how many I use, last time it was 27 units. I go in about once every four months. The injections sting a little, but it's over very quickly. You'll be fine and very happy with the results.


----------



## bnjj

Veelyn said:


> I want to get Botox for my pits to stop the sweat.. lol... sorry.. TMI?





Bag Fetish said:


> funny you mention this,I go on thursday for a consult and i'm going to ask about this. It mentions on the doc website that many health plans pay for this .. I hope so because i will be trying it out.


 
I get this done and my health plan pays for it.  It's great.  No more sweating at all.

I'm 37 and many people say I look 30 at the most so I don't have reason to get botox on my face yet but when it's needed, I certainly will consider it.

I would love to try it for my horrendous migraines.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ thats good too know. I cant wait until thursday.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Zophie said:


> I know it does feel weird how I can't move the outside of my eyes when I try to squint.  Does anyone know if you can get it under your eyes though?  The lines on the outsides are gone but now I see more underneath.  I guess they are compensating for not being able to move on the outside.



When you smile, do you crinkle up your eyes? If you do, you might need some shots on your cheeks. You can tell the doctor & they will address your needs accordingly. 
I've been getting shots for about 18 mo, was almost 50.  Love it!


----------



## memory

Has any one had botox for  while and then stopped?  If you go back to looking old, I guess you would want to keep using it forever, right? (The testimonials here sound fantastic, but I'm just considering the ongoing costs...)


----------



## stellamaried

memory said:


> Has any one had botox for  while and then stopped?  If you go back to looking old, I guess you would want to keep using it forever, right? (The testimonials here sound fantastic, but I'm just considering the ongoing costs...)



LOL.  People get Botox where they have lines from muscle movement -- i.e., on the forehead, or between the eyes.  Botox literally freezes these muscles so, yes, it is temporary.  It's my understanding, though, as time goes on, people often need fewer units and can get injected less frequently.  I think this is generally because you basically don't try to make the expressions anymore that lead to the lines.


----------



## memory

If you need it less as time goes on, then it sounds miraculous!  I def want to try it, when I have the extra $$$.


----------



## Bag Fetish

today is the big day, 3:15. I cant wait.


----------



## Baggaholic

I have done it! I did it for the first time in November when I was going to Paris for my birthday (I wanted to look my best) I even did the Zoom! Whitening thing. 

Now it's been what.. 8 months and I have noticed that my face fell back into place. I have to go do it pronto!!!! I don't know what the heck is stopping me because it's within walking distance to my house! Humm... maybe the 400 bucks is the problem! Ah! I'm going to make it in next week.

I am between 30-35 and I must say I was such a difference when I got the "Bo T" as my daughter calls it. My doctor (I went to a dermatologist) injected the Bo T very tastefully. I decided on it because I was starting to droop in both my eye lid area and had this line in between my eyebrow area that looked like I had cleavage on my forehead!  After she was done I felt NOTHING it was weird because I was expecting to feel like a frozen sausage. I was still able to move my face and forehead normally the whole time. Within a few days I saw such a change! I had an instant brow lift (I miss this so much! I better get in there) my brow cleavage was gone and my whole face looked firmer! It's been 8 months and I didn't have any side affects no headaches nothing. I love this stuff! I'm definitely going to do it again and would recommend it to EVERYONE!


----------



## Leelee

Bag Fetish said:


> today is the big day, 3:15. I cant wait.



Good for you!  I could give up a lot of things in life, but my Botox isn't one of them.  LOL!

Hope you are as pleased with the results as I am.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Leelee said:


> Good for you!  I could give up a lot of things in life, but my Botox isn't one of them.  LOL!
> 
> Hope you are as pleased with the results as I am.



oh this is good to know.. I'm excited to see the results myself.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Good luck Bagfetish.  I haven't gone in 10 mos and lines are back.  Not bad, but back.  I made an appt. 9/3 w/new place,  Hopefully it will be less expensive.  What I would like to know is what everyone else pays/how many cc's?  Last place was $460 each time but this was a spa and I think pricey.  This new place didn't have an opening until September and seems to be more a dr's office, not a spa.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LOREBUNDE said:


> Good luck Bagfetish.  I haven't gone in 10 mos and lines are back.  Not bad, but back.  I made an appt. 9/3 w/new place,  Hopefully it will be less expensive.  What I would like to know is what everyone else pays/how many cc's?  Last place was $460 each time but this was a spa and I think pricey.  This new place didn't have an opening until September and seems to be more a dr's office, not a spa.


i'm getting 26 in the brow, and 5 over each eye for a lift. 360$


----------



## LOREBUNDE

See, $360, isn't as bad as the $460 I paid!  This is your first time?  It does work wonders, I can't wait to go back.  I found it's wasn't instantaneous though, took a few days.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yes, this will be my first time


LOREBUNDE said:


> See, $360, isn't as bad as the $460 I paid!  This is your first time?  It does work wonders, I can't wait to go back.  I found it's wasn't instantaneous though, took a few days.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Can't wait to hear how you liked it.  No one I know, other than tpf, has gone so I can't compare any stories.


----------



## Leelee

LOREBUNDE said:


> Good luck Bagfetish.  I haven't gone in 10 mos and lines are back.  Not bad, but back.  I made an appt. 9/3 w/new place,  Hopefully it will be less expensive.  What I would like to know is what everyone else pays/how many cc's?  Last place was $460 each time but this was a spa and I think pricey.  This new place didn't have an opening until September and seems to be more a dr's office, not a spa.



A couple of weeks ago I paid approx. $900 for a combination of Botox and Restylane.  I don't know what each individual charge was, but I had it done by a cosmetic surgeon so it may have been pricier, IDK.  At any rate, I was pleased and will go back to her again.

My dermatologist had been doing it, but I don't think she was as talented with the injections as the new surgeon was.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LOREBUNDE said:


> Can't wait to hear how you liked it.  No one I know, other than tpf, has gone so I can't compare any stories.



so far so good, I notice a difference already on the left side of my brow(between my eyes) they say it can take up to a week to see the full effect but so far so good.


----------



## skyqueen

I had Botox, for the first time, 3 weeks ago. I had it done by my PS who has done fillers on me. I am alot older than most of you gals. While I loved the fillers I do not like the Botox. Rather than lifting my eyebrows a bit (not the Jack Nickelson look) My eyes and lid drooped...went right back to PS. I quess I have a shorter muscle on the top of the forehead that is causing the trouble...didn't take like it should have. He said it would get better and it has...but. He has "done" all my girlfriends, with great sucess, so I may not be the best candidate. I'm opting for an eye lift with a mini brow lift (same incision in the crease of the eye). Never have to have Botox again. Next week I'm having two types of fillers injected EVERYWHERE below the nose and in the hollow of the eyes. I think they call it "face sculpting". Wish me luck!!!


----------



## natalie_palm

Did it and LOVE it -  paid 12 per unit. Had it on forehead and it is great. No one even noticed, which is what I wanted!!!


----------



## Sunshine

Hey skyqueen...how did everything go?


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine said:


> Hey skyqueen...how did everything go?


Thanks, darling, for asking. Well, I had the injections done. 2 HOURS!!! The poor PS had guite a job. I'm still swolen and black/blue. CAR CRASH! 
The undereye hollows are still bruised, too early to tell. All around the mouth, nasal folds, and jawline are healing and the swelling has gone down. Better then it was, but still a few wrinkles. He injectected above/below my lip...gave me my pout back. This I like. PS said it takes 3 months for the full effect. I guess your own collegen gets stimulated where the injections are made. Who knows? If it takes the deep wrinkles out and lifts the face a bit...I'll be happy. Can't expect miracles, I'll never be 39 again...but maybe 40!


----------



## hc1871

I love it! I had it done on the "11" lines between my eyebrows and it was the best money spent. I need to do it again but just don't have the extra money right now.


----------



## bnjj

I had it done today but for migraine relief.  If I had any wrinkles or 11's between my eyes, getting rid of those would have been a great benefit.  I don't have any wrinkles though.  I paid $3.85/unit, most of which will be covered by my health care plan.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just went this morning, to a new place.  This time I noticed no "bone crushing" sound/feeling.  I mentioned this to her and she said that was the way it was but now it is done a newer way.  She said they found there is no need to go all the way to the bone that if it is done right it will go right into the muscle.  Anyone else not have the "bone crushing feeling"?


----------



## shoeangel

I am so totally hooked on this stuff.  I buy it by the 100 unit vial.  Now that I have been four times, the effects last so much longer in controlling the 11's.  

1st Dose - 15 units (didn't do much)
2nd Dose - Another 15 units two weeks later (worked great!)
3rd Dose- 30 units three months later
4th Dose - 30 units three months later
5th Dose - 30 units almost six months later PLUS 10 units to my eyes

Every six months @ $8/unit I can afford this luxery.

Now I really, really want my lips plumped.


----------



## jessie_mags

bnjj said:


> I had it done today but for migraine relief. If I had any wrinkles or 11's between my eyes, getting rid of those would have been a great benefit. I don't have any wrinkles though. I paid $3.85/unit, most of which will be covered by my health care plan.


 

Has Botox helped with your migraines?  My mom gets them a lot and keep telling my dad to get it for her for a gift or something , because I had heard about this.  Please let me know how/if it has helped!?!


----------



## bnjj

It has helped.  I used to get migraines weekly but have only had a few since getting the Botox 2.5 months ago.


----------



## londonChanel

Hello Everyone.

I am 41 and am thinking about Botox in my crows feet.  I am scared to do it....and also hesitant to spend the money if it doesn't work.  Can you all tell me what you think about it?  You can PM me if you would like.  

Thanks,
LC


----------



## bnjj

There are a few threads on botox already.  You may want to do a search.


----------



## L etoile

I've done it twice/year for the past three years.  I love it!  The purpose of botox is actually wrinkle prevention, but it does help to decrease the fine lines that you have already.  My botox usually wears off after 3 months in my "11" area (between the brows) and after 4-5 months in the horizontal lines in my forehead, but I still see some improvement until the 6-month mark.  There's a Botox rewards program where they give you $25 off per treatment if you get them within a certain time period of your last treatment.

Just make sure to go to a dermatologist that you trust!


----------



## Sunshine

I do it every three months and have for a few years now....I LOVE IT!!! Do not be scared!! Im 39 and I swear its changed my life....I am a HUGE fan!!! Pm me if I can help at all!!!


----------



## aliburke84

I'm not sure how often youre supposed to get/do botox but all I know is that my GORGEOUS dermatologist has been giving it to herself for the past 10 years. She was a huge advocate of it of course and Jesus...she was gorgeous. ALL OF A SUDDEN she looks horrific. She negative effects of it are finally settling in (after 10 years) and her skin is sunken and looks totally fake...it's kinda hard to explain. She was on the cusp of the botox trend though and I think those effects are just starting to hit people, since she was a big user hers is really obvious. I'd just think about how long you want to use it for. Are you going to be a continual user? If not..what's the point? 41 is NOT old and I'm sure you are beautiful and aging very naturally. You might just want to think about how much worse it can make you look in the long run. Say you become a big user, if the neg. effects start showing on you you might look at other women your age and think that they look much better/natural. I think you should just be _you_...sans botox


----------



## Zophie

I've had it on the outside of my eyes once so far and was happy.  It was only $150.  The only problem I saw though is that since it froze up the sides of my eyes then it looked sort of like I had bags under my eyes sometimes.


----------



## DesigningStyle

aliburke84 said:


> I'm not sure how often youre supposed to get/do botox but all I know is that my GORGEOUS dermatologist has been giving it to herself for the past 10 years. She was a huge advocate of it of course and Jesus...she was gorgeous. ALL OF A SUDDEN she looks horrific. She negative effects of it are finally settling in (after 10 years) and her skin is sunken and looks totally fake...it's kinda hard to explain. She was on the cusp of the botox trend though and I think those effects are just starting to hit people, since she was a big user hers is really obvious. I'd just think about how long you want to use it for. Are you going to be a continual user? If not..what's the point? 41 is NOT old and I'm sure you are beautiful and aging very naturally. You might just want to think about how much worse it can make you look in the long run. Say you become a big user, if the neg. effects start showing on you you might look at other women your age and think that they look much better/natural. I think you should just be _you_...sans botox


 
I find that hard to believe.  I think we would hear about it if it were the case.  I bet she did something else to her face.  Not sure what but just a hunch.


----------



## Sunshine

I agree designing style!!! Botox is not a filler so it can not make you look fuller..so the flip side is to look sunken....Botox can not do that.


----------



## aliburke84

I don't know ladies, I'm just repeating what the dermatologist herself told me.


----------



## Leelee

I've been getting Botox for a few years mostly for the lines between my brows and a little in the crow's feet area.  It has made a huge positive difference in the way I feel about myself.  

One thing I will caution you about, though, is that some doctors are more skilled at using it than others.  I first went to a dermatologist and did not think the results were as good as they could have been.  Next time around I went to a different dermatologist and she was better.  I stayed with her for about three years, but I kept thinking she could inject it more effectively.  So eventually I found a plastic surgeon who is quite masterful.  I won't change doctors again.  Some really are better than others.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have been thinking about doing it too. I actually went to have it done about a year ago but the doctor had left her key to her cabinet at home that day so I never went back. I thought that was a sign. But this year, I might have money left in my flex spending account so I might try it. I don't want it anywhere but the 11 lines. I actually think the crows feet around eyes are kind of, not a bad thing. I think Princess Diana looked better as she aged. ( I am, sadly, not in her league, though).


----------



## Caj

Just had it redone today, have "11 " lines between the brows. Been going for 2 1/2 years, it's vain and a bit expensive but I don't care! 

Oh, yeah, it works, my lines are much softer and one has almost disappeared completely-it wasn't as deep as the other.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I've done it 3x so far. I went a year in between and really needed it! I can see the point of some posts though. When I recently saw DVF on the Rachel Zoe project, she had lines but somehow they looked good on her (does that make sense?) She is aging gracefully. I would like to do botox but maybe twice a year. That's all I can really afford anyway. I also agree about some derms do it better than others. This last time I went to someone new and found the experience and results different.


----------



## bnjj

I had it done in July for migraine relief and will be getting it again at the end of October.  A great side benefit for getting it for migraines is that it would fix all the areas women generally get it for - forehead lines, crows feet, 11's, etc., as they put it in all those places.  I don't have any wrinkles though so don't get the added benefit.


----------



## Z&J

2x a yr 3X a yr?


----------



## bnjj

I had mine done for the first time in July and am soon going to need it again.  I got it for migraines but they put it in all the same places they would for wrinkles and the "11" between the eyes.

There are a few other botox threads already...you may want to do a search.


----------



## shonntew

If you go to a place that has a "botox rewards card", you can get it done every 6 months and get $25 off each time.  That is what I have done.  I had it once in Feb and then first of Aug.  I plan to go again in Feb, and maybe add a few places.


----------



## shoeangel

Each time it lasts longer and longer.  After my first 15 units, I went back two weeks later and received 15 more unis.  That lasted me 90 days.  Then I was in again 90 days later, then 4 months later.  This last time was 6 months, and I'm sure that I will keep going about 2x/year from now on.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I do it every 28 weeks on a schedule at the full prescribed dose and I expect in a couple years I will not need to do it anymore.  If you don't do it often enough or for the full dose, you'll have to keep on doing it.  And many places will negotiate the price per unit with you - the more you buy, the cheaper price per unit you'll pay.  You will pay the highest amount if you pay as you go.


----------



## Loganz

I go every 4-5 months; but I subscribe to the less is more philosophy. I would rather get less units injected and go in more often, than look unnatural.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I am 41 and my Derm. told me I didnt need it yet-My mom goes 3x a year.


----------



## keodi

I have noticed the 11's between my eyes and I am considering botox. I think this solution would be a lot cheaper that that darn Dr. Perricone anti-wrinkle cream....now I have to do my research and find a MD here..


----------



## Sunshine

DO IT!!! Totally in love with it and can not believe how much it has helped take years off me!


----------



## Rondafaye

I do it at the outer corners of my eyes. I don't have 11s. I love it -- it really has relaxed those little lines. 

I am going to my doctor on the 9th to get a little filler in my lip. My lower lip is uneven and he's going to match me up/make me more symmetrical.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I don't have the 11's either, but I have had it done at the outer corners (crows feet). Really made a difference. I need another visit, but it will have to wait.

I've also had restylane at the corners of my mouth for frown lines. I was really pleased with the results, and lasted almost a year. But, I needed 1 1/2 syringes per side, way too expensive for me right now.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Does it hurt when you get it at corner of eyes?  How does that effect eyes when smiling?  The derm. asked if I was interested on my last botox visit but I said no.  I had never given it a thought but I guess she thought I needed it?


----------



## Rondafaye

It doesn't really hurt -- at least, to me, it doesn't. They give you a little topical anesthetic and then it's like a mild version of a shot. The first couple of times I didn't even bruise. This last time, I got a black eye on the outer edge of my left eye that lasted a few days. 

You can still smile and everything. All that talk about looking frozen is BS.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

To me it didn't hurt much, just a little prick. I didn't bruise either. The fillers hurt more and I bruised. No frozen look or anything when smiling. I was happy with it and hope to have it done again soon


----------



## Chanel Angel

im 27 and i want it


----------



## Chanel Angel

oops i meant 28. ha! guess i dont know my age, lol


----------



## sallygirl

I went to a Botox event at a derm's office out of curiosity and saw her inject a few people as an example and a few things that I observed made me not want it then. First of all, the ladies developed red velts on their forehead, I don't know if they were allergic or something but it looked awful. Secondly, this was obviously, not the first time these ladies were injected b/c all of them had a very unnatural "smooth face - old woman" look. It's like something didn't add up. Hard to explain, but I cannot say that they looked "natural".


----------



## Purses

You know, botox is here to stay.  It is something you need to get done, just like getting your nails done or shaving your legs.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I have not gotten Botox yet, but I definitely plan to when I need it!


----------



## Rondafaye

I really like what it's done for me. In addition to the Botox at the corners of my eyes, I have filler put into what is called my "tear trough." You know how some people complain about under-eye puffiness? I have the opposite, which is grooves along the orbital bone under my eye. My doctor uses 1/2 tube of filler to keep me from "sinking in."


----------



## laloki

I would really love to try Botox as well as dermal filler but I am _terrified_ of needles.


----------



## Frame Bag Frau

What was your experience? Also - looking for the name of a spa in NYC that offers it at a good price.
Thanks!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Hi, there's a big thread on this.  Just do a search in the beauty forum and lots should come up


----------



## chloe-babe

Just do your research, and please do not go for the cheap option. Much better to spend a little more and get the right person imo


----------



## Frame Bag Frau

Oh, I thought this was the Beauty Forum. Sorry - could you point me in the right direction, please? THanks! : )


----------



## floridasun8

I wanted to bump up this thread....  

I got a magazine in the mail today that had a mini ad/article in it about using Botox to lift brows, instead of using it to smooth wrinkles.  Has anyone used botox to LIFT?

I am not interested in smoothing wrinkles since I have very few, however my brows have started to droop and its not enough to get a surgical brow lift, but is enough that it makes me look tired and almost as if my eyes and brows are too close together and my face is out of symmetry.  Instead of having an arch in my brows, my brows kind of point down and I hate it.   I'm nearly 38 yrs old, but especially looking at my mother who is in her 50s, hers are REALLY bad, so I can only imagine what mine would look like if I dont get something done.

So, not knowing much, if anything about Botox, can someone give me some info on a brow lift using it?   I just want a little lift to give my brows an arch and that perked up look, but not surprised.  lol
Anyone have any info?  Prices?  Thanks!


----------



## Cate14

I've had Botox done twice (to address my permanent scowl ush, and the resulting "brow lift" effect ended up being a pleasant surprise. I definitely think that I look younger and "rested." It's very subtle.

That being said, I've also read that, in the hands of an unskilled practicioner, one could end up with the opposite effect, as in, a more pronounced droop.


----------



## shonntew

I love Botox and have been having mine done for over a year now.
I also am certified to inject it and enjoy that as well.
To explain the welts as the above ^^ posted. Everyone gets a small welt when the Botox is first injected...cuz we are placing a fluid in your face. 
It only lasts 5-10 minutes and the person may be slightly pink for 10 minutes, but one can apply powder over it and no one will notice


----------



## shonntew

Rondafaye said:


> I really like what it's done for me. In addition to the Botox at the corners of my eyes, I have filler put into what is called my "tear trough." You know how some people complain about under-eye puffiness? I have the opposite, which is grooves along the orbital bone under my eye. My doctor uses 1/2 tube of filler to keep me from "sinking in."



I would like to get filler in my cheeks as well, they are starting to lose their perkiness. What brand did you use? We use Radissee in our office


----------



## Pursegrrl

I just turned 42 a couple weeks ago and will likely try this some time this year for the "1"...aka asymmetrical "11" on my brow which has been one-sided since I was 27 or so, LOL.  I'm a little worried as my skin is pretty sensitive (I swell up after brow and jawline waxings) but I do want to try this still!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

floridasun8 said:


> I wanted to bump up this thread....
> 
> I got a magazine in the mail today that had a mini ad/article in it about using Botox to lift brows, instead of using it to smooth wrinkles. Has anyone used botox to LIFT?
> 
> I am not interested in smoothing wrinkles since I have very few, however my brows have started to droop and its not enough to get a surgical brow lift, but is enough that it makes me look tired and almost as if my eyes and brows are too close together and my face is out of symmetry. Instead of having an arch in my brows, my brows kind of point down and I hate it. I'm nearly 38 yrs old, but especially looking at my mother who is in her 50s, hers are REALLY bad, so I can only imagine what mine would look like if I dont get something done.
> 
> So, not knowing much, if anything about Botox, can someone give me some info on a brow lift using it? I just want a little lift to give my brows an arch and that perked up look, but not surprised. lol
> Anyone have any info? Prices? Thanks!


 
Great question as my last visit for botox, a month ago, for about a week I swear I had one brow higher.  I knew it was temporary but it kind of freaked me out.  Luckily, its ok now


----------



## TheWinglessBird

You're very brave to have done botox & I'm happy to hear you like the results!

I will probably never have botox until it is really that necessary & they haven't come up with something better (that you don't have to continuesly go back for more & doesn't have bad side effects).

I'm only 19, so


----------



## ambicion6

Just went in for my botox today. I'm 27 and got 45cc ($12/cc).  This is the second time I've done it so far.  I am starting to get very very faint "11" lines and my mom, dad and brother already have them pronounced and deep set so I am trying to avoid going down this road. 
I had it put in in the brow furrow (where the 11s are), right on the sides of my  nose (I do the bunny nose scrunch face alot and thats another reason why the 11s are starting to show up more) and also on my forehead.  
They put the botox in right at the top of my forehead, near the sides as well, to give a little lift to my brows. 
Pretty painless (but I have a high tolerance) and completely worth it to me as preventative maintenance.


----------



## schadenfreude

The brow lift thing is awesome. I had no idea that was going to happen, I just wanted to get rid of my horizontal forehead lines! What a nice surprise.


----------



## Joshua Foong

Are you girls sure about the lift? My last visit (last month) I told the doc (in Selfridges London) i wanted him to inject it lower-part on my forehead to totally get rid of ALL wrinkles (not just the ones towards the hairline), but he explained while i was holding up a mirror, and showed that my brows will actually DROOP if being injected too low. 
Hence 50cl all went to upper forehead, between brows and crowsfeet.

Been doing this for a couple of years now. (including stem cell and placenta injections) I dread aging


----------



## Sunshine

I am always injected around the top of my eyebrow and then up in my hair line, around my crows feet, and a small dose around my chin. Botox always gives my eyebrows a nice lift and I ask for this look. It works for me and I love it. It makes a huge difference in my face. And the older I get, the more I LOVE it!


----------



## shonntew

Joshua Foong said:


> Are you girls sure about the lift? My last visit (last month) I told the doc (in Selfridges London) i wanted him to inject it lower-part on my forehead to totally get rid of ALL wrinkles (not just the ones towards the hairline), but he explained while i was holding up a mirror, and showed that my brows will actually DROOP if being injected too low.
> Hence 50cl all went to upper forehead, between brows and crowsfeet.
> 
> Been doing this for a couple of years now. (*including stem cell and placenta injections) I dread aging *


 

What does the stem cell and placenta injections do?  And where do they put them?


----------



## floridasun8

Sunshine said:


> I am always injected around the top of my eyebrow and then up in my hair line, around my crows feet, and a small dose around my chin. Botox always gives my eyebrows a nice lift and I ask for this look. It works for me and I love it. It makes a huge difference in my face. And the older I get, the more I LOVE it!



Thanks Sunshine, this sounds like what I need.  I dont have many wrinkles, but I do want that lift while still looking natural.   As soon as I gather some more money, I will have to look into it.   Im not even sure where to start with prices...would you mind sharing how much in total it costs you to get that treatment for you? Or, how many vials, ccs, etc.  (not sure how its priced) it takes?


----------



## chloe-babe

Yes, I have just indulged for the first time, its my 40th next week and really wanted to try it.
Went to a surgeon and did my research, it was as easy as anything, didnt bruise at all and didnt feel any pain, but it did take 5 days before any results were seen and I am on day 8 now and forehead feels tighter, and the feint frown line that I had has gone completely.
I havent told any of my family as wanted to see if they would notice lol, but in reality I think only you yourself really would as it is subtle changes but definitely a nice feeling. I would definately do it again, but glad that I tried a very subtle amount to begin with so that I knew if I would be ok with it 

The pain was nothing! you could feel it kind of crunching as it went into the forehead lol, but not even what I would describe as uncomfortable!


----------



## Joshua Foong

Floridasun8 :
£100 per area on average, but if you are men, additional £50 or more is needed as we have more facial muscles than women.

Shonntew:
Placenta injections are injected all over the face (you'll have lots of needle pricks all over) and a booster injection on the veins in your arm.
There are 2 types, human placenta (usually cost 3-4 times more) and sheep placenta.
These treatment is controversial and is not available in the UK. La Prairie in Swiz do have a course for these including a week stay at their clinic but costs many many thousands of pounds.
You could have the same type of treatment in Thailand, Hong Kong or Korea for a fraction of the price, which is one of the reason why I fly to Bangkok 2-3 times a year.
You can see results from 3 months onwards, your skin texture will return, complexion being rejuvenated, etc... basically antiaging. 
It's on a whole new level compared to conventional treatment, trust me, i've done Lasers IPL/UPL whatever, to promote collengen growth within the skin on a regular basis and dermaplus etc..and this is better...


----------



## tweezer

IntlSet said:


> This is fact, just to be clear, not something something someone told me randomly. One of the many reliable sources, the Human Society of America: http://www.hsus.org/animals_in_research/animal_testing/the_beauty_myth_botox_kills_animals/
> 
> But again, I don't this to turn into a bashing Botox thread. It's everyone's individual choice.


Thanks for posting this....I did botox a few times in the past and was amazed how sick I felt afterwards, headache, nausea, they even list the side effects in the brochures (headache, respiratory infection, flu syndrome, and nausea). I did mine each time by reputable plastic surgeons in Bev Hills. This stuff SCARES me...I have plenty of friends who do it, my one girlfriend gets a horrible cold after each time, my hair dresser said she gets a dull headache and feels off for a few days, but they said that they would rather feel sick to look good...I just hope that nothing awful comes out about this stuff in years to come.Good luck ladies.


----------



## shonntew

Floridasun-- the price really depends where you live or where you go etc. In Kansas the average is $250-325 per site. Site means...crows feet=1 site, between eyebrows(1 site) and forehead (1 site).
Some place charge per how many units they use and the average for that is about 10-13$ per unit.
I think it is a better deal to get it done per site, that is unless you only need less than 5 injections.
Most places also offer free touchups within 2 weeks. And another thing is some places offer rewards for frequent visits, so check into that too


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I've never gotten it, but the thing I don't like about it is that you have to keep doing it every 3 months forever or everything just goes back to the way it was in the first place.  And even still, you can't beat age.  A 50 yo woman can get Botox and have this or that line smoothed out, but she's still a 50 yo woman.  You just can't be 25 again, no matter how much work you have done, there will be something that gives you away.  I think at some point it's important to come to terms with your age and looks, and then it's okay to use Botox or something else to enhance your look but too many just have completely unrealistic expectations.


----------



## floridasun8

^ I agree to a point that there are some women that will and do take it too far, however as long as you arent trying to act young and reverse everything, I dont see a problem with just trying to improve a few things.  I do tend to roll my eyes too though at the 50 year old women that want to dress like they are 20 and have to have EVERYTHING pulled, pinched and lifted so much that they dont leave any signs of aging.

Me, personally, I think many women over the age of 35 are more beautiful than younger women (the ones that take care of themselves anyway).   Im looking forward to seeing the new show coming on tv called "Shes got the look" because these older women are just stunning.   What I dont like is too much sagginess, chicken necks, and that tired run down look.   So, if an older woman can just get some help with some minor aging problems, I say more power to her.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

DreamingBeauty said:


> I've never gotten it, but the thing I don't like about it is that you have to keep doing it every 3 months forever or everything just goes back to the way it was in the first place. And even still, you can't beat age. A 50 yo woman can get Botox and have this or that line smoothed out, but she's still a 50 yo woman. You just can't be 25 again, no matter how much work you have done, there will be something that gives you away. I think at some point it's important to come to terms with your age and looks, and then it's okay to use Botox or something else to enhance your look but too many just have completely unrealistic expectations.


 I agree!  My last visit (4th time having it), that's pretty much what my derm. said, sort of anyway.  She said the thing about botox is while I erased forehead wrinkles, the rest of my face is still aging, and we discussed pretty much just make sure taking care rest of face.  It cost just under $500 which to me is a lot.  I fortunately was able to go 7 mos. before that visit.  This time, I want to see if I can go w/o it.  Of course I say that now, we'll see as time goes on and the "" come back, lol.
I just turned 50 and know I have to pretty much accept that eventually, the wrinkles will come.


----------



## ABACOHOPE

i have a natural frown that makes me look very unhappy and pissed off even when im not...will botox help at all?  does it have a lifting affect.  i feel like if it paralyzes the muscles it will only make the frown worse.  also can anyone recommend a good PS in the dc/bethesda area


----------



## shanam

ABACOHOPE said:


> i have a natural frown that makes me look very unhappy and pissed off even when im not...will botox help at all?  does it have a lifting affect.  i feel like if it paralyzes the muscles it will only make the frown worse.  also can anyone recommend a good PS in the dc/bethesda area[/QUOTE
> 
> i cannot reall recommend a PS in our area since i am not from there. but from what  you are asking about your frown lines, which are called "marionette lines" you need a filler.  there are many out there.... radiance, restalyne, perlane and all of them wiil eliminate the "droop' you are refering to.
> there are many PS  surgery sits where you can read recommendation for docs.  if you would like me to link to them,  just PM me.  i have used fillers VERY sucessfully and highly reommend them.  finding the right doc, even if you have  to travel is critical.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Hahaha...  I just made my appt for Botox today and this thread got bumped up.  9:15 tomorrow morning.  Woohoo!


FWIW, it lasts about 8 or 9 months on me.  I don't do it every 90 days.  I wouldn't bother if that were the case.


----------



## bnjj

shanam said:


> i cannot reall recommend a PS in our area since i am not from there. but from what you are asking about your frown lines, which are called "marionette lines" you need a filler. there are many out there.... radiance, restalyne, perlane and all of them wiil eliminate the "droop' you are refering to.
> there are many PS surgery sits where you can read recommendation for docs. if you would like me to link to them, just PM me. i have used fillers VERY sucessfully and highly reommend them. finding the right doc, even if you have to travel is critical.


 
Marionette lines are on the sides of one's mouth. 

I took the poster's post about a natural frown to mean lines on her forehead.


----------



## ItalianFashion

tweezer said:


> Thanks for posting this....I did botox a few times in the past and was amazed how sick I felt afterwards, headache, nausea, they even list the side effects in the brochures (headache, respiratory infection, flu syndrome, and nausea). I did mine each time by reputable plastic surgeons in Bev Hills. This stuff SCARES me...I have plenty of friends who do it, my one girlfriend gets a horrible cold after each time, my hair dresser said she gets a dull headache and feels off for a few days, but they said that they would rather feel sick to look good...I just hope that nothing awful comes out about this stuff in years to come.Good luck ladies.


 

I have had it about 5 times and everytime it looked great . I paid 250- 300 each visit at a reputable plastic surgeons office.  I would get headaches for a week and sinus infections that do not respond to anything for 3 months though every time until it wore off.  Tylenol helped. I dealt with it to look better. I loved the results.

    The last time I had it done.  I got dirreah and nausea the next day and it lasted 3-4 months and this also coincided with my tsh levels going down and becoming hyperthyroid with tons of symptoms. I also developed a severe sinus infection and had to have an mri.  It was infected in every one of the regions.  If the botox started this whole thing or I had a bad reaction to botox or if it is all a coincidence  I will never know. After that I will not get it ever again. . 

 I wish there was another filler to use in the forhead region.  I have since read that botox can cause all sorts of weird side effects and doctors are slowly starting to recognize that. Anxiety is one, chills, nausea, tachycardia, and many others.  There just have not been enough cases to warrant them doing anything about it.   Thing is you cannot help the side effects and just have to wait for it to wear off.


----------



## habanerita

I have been doing botox for ages.........on forehead, between brows and on sides of eyes......once in a while instead of a brow lift, one of my eyelids will temporarily droop a bit..............but my Derm inmediately injects in the right area to reverse this.  I have had no plastic surgery.......too late to have it at my age, so botox is my only weapon....and I use it gladly..........no side effects .........


----------



## LOREBUNDE

GnomeNisse said:


> Hahaha... I just made my appt for Botox today and this thread got bumped up. 9:15 tomorrow morning. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> FWIW, it lasts about 8 or 9 months on me. I don't do it every 90 days. I wouldn't bother if that were the case.


 I know I went 7 months in between and probably could of went one more.  I could never afford every 90 days!
Good luck btw!  You'll be all set for the summer and the holidays


----------



## shonntew

Got my refresher between my brows yesterday!  Woke up and already feel younger!! I love it


----------



## Necromancer

I haven't had Botox, but my sister's been getting her forehead done for the past 8 or 9 years or so and she loves it. I've considered getting it done for my 50th birthday...I figure I'll need all the help I can get.
BTW, *Sunshine*, are you still getting it done?


----------



## Sunshine

Oh FOR SURE! Im totally addicted!


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

I tried Botox for the first time last Saturday after my friend kept telling me how great it is.  I'm not impressed at all with the results.  My eyes are swollen and my right eye keeps tearing up out of the blue (no itch or burning). I also have one large wrinkle running under each eye that wasn't there before. I guess it's because my eyes are swollen or maybe it's because my crows feet are gone and the skin needs to bunch up somewhere 
My outer corners seem to be a bit turned down.  I wonder if this is what they call 'droopy lids' I have no idea.  I go back to the doctor Saturday as it will be a two week follow up.  I don't think I'll let him 'touch up' anything.  I have such bad luck with these sorts of things.  $725.00 down the drain.  My friend also had it done and shes happy with her results.  Go figure


----------



## bnjj

Yikes!  That doesn't sound good at all.  I hope it settles down for you.  I have never had any problems.  

I get Botox but I get it for migraine treatment but it is still injected in all the same places one would get for their eyes, forehead, etc.  I am seeing a different doctor this month for my next treatment and I hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## shonntew

Guilty pleasure.. I usually explain to people to wait the first 10-14 days after a treatment to really see the final results. Sometimes the Botox seems really strong in that first week while it is adjusting to your system. That is why they have the followup in 2 weeks. I will bet by the end of next week you will feel better and your side effects will be much better and even gone. 
And definitely take advantage of the touch-up...that is one thing you pay for


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

OMG...I hope you're right.  I was telling my friend today that I didn't even want to go to the followup.  Maybe I will go if everything calms down.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that at least those wrinkles under my eyes go away...they're hideous.


----------



## kristenmi123

Botox is one of my guilty pleasures too......

last month I tried the Dysport instead ~ it's suppose to last longer and it was cheaper.

I noticed the same results....


----------



## helpchow

It's great to hear that all of you have had positive results with Botox.  I'm turning 35 this month, and although I don't have crows feet, I do have fine lines in the inner corner of my eyes.  Would Botox help with these lines or would I probably have to use a filler?


----------



## shonntew

What do you mean by inner corner of eyes? Like eyelids? Or more up on your bridge of nose to eyebrows?


----------



## ShopGirl647

I would be too scared to do it......


----------



## pab0323

Hi,
I have been getting botox since April 2001 about 3 - 4 times per year and I can't live without it.  I think I look younger and not plasticized or anything.  I pay about 550 in NJ and I finally found a doctor who doesn't hurt!

Pab


----------



## helpchow

shonntew said:


> What do you mean by inner corner of eyes? Like eyelids? Or more up on your bridge of nose to eyebrows?


 
Just to clarify, I mean I have fine lines underneath my eyes more near the inner corner area as opposed to the outer edge "crows feet".  The area underneath my eyes has gotten thinner and fine lines have started to develop.  I'm not sure if a plastic surgeon would have to inject fillers but it's so close to the eye that I'm not sure if botox would fix it.


----------



## pab0323

I have had filler (restylane) near inner corner and it helped a lot.  Very pricey stuff though.  I also had it in the laugh lines and it helped a lot there but doesn't last very long, maybe 3 or 4 months?


----------



## shonntew

I didn't think you could put filler(collagen) on the lower eyelid, because it is so thin there. I think you have to have your own fat injected there or have a bleph done...


----------



## tillie46

I've been getting Botox since it was approved by the FDA.  I used to have injections every 6 months, but now once a year is enough.  Maybe I'm not frowning as much as I used to, I'm very happy with the results.  No one would ever know.....my forhead is NOT frozen, and my DH says I look years younger.  That's good enough for me!!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Getting the nonfrozen look is having someone do it that knows how your muscles in your face work. A person who knows how to give shots only would not have that education or knowledge. Go to a licensed doctor only for botox & fillers.


----------



## Alana1981

Hey everyone...
I am very interested in getting Botox since I have horrible wrinkles on my forehead. However, I am 28 years old. Is this too young to start? Should I do it now or wait til I hit my 30s? I have no idea.


----------



## cheburashka

Alana1981 said:


> Hey everyone...
> I am very interested in getting Botox since I have horrible wrinkles on my forehead. However, I am 28 years old. Is this too young to start? Should I do it now or wait til I hit my 30s? I have no idea.


 
I just got mine done at 25,  6 days ago and honestly, I am as happy as one can get. I look stunning ! I also can't believe how cost beneficial it is also, I have spent waaay more in the past year on wrinkle creams trying to get rid of fine lines. 

I seriously look like I have a face of a 21 year old.


----------



## jellybebe

^Good to know! I am very interested in trying it more as a preventative measure. I worked with a derm this summer who gets them to reduce the appearance of an old chicken pox scar on her forehead.


----------



## Alana1981

cheburashka said:


> I just got mine done at 25,  6 days ago and honestly, I am as happy as one can get. I look stunning ! I also can't believe how cost beneficial it is also, I have spent waaay more in the past year on wrinkle creams trying to get rid of fine lines.
> 
> I seriously look like I have a face of a 21 year old.



That's awesome! My curiousity is definitely piqued -- I can't really afford it now since I'm a grad student but once my program is finished is June, I think I'm going to treat myself


----------



## cheburashka

Alana1981 said:


> That's awesome! My curiousity is definitely piqued -- I can't really afford it now since I'm a grad student but once my program is finished is June, I think I'm going to treat myself


 


Great to see another grad student - I'm a grad student in a doctorate program too. This time, I treated myself for my birthday since I had a bit money left over from the summer. Living on financial aid definitely is really challenging though and it looks like I'll have to work during summers full time or two jobs or look for well paid internships if I want to continue getting botox on a regular basis. :s


----------



## trickortreat

This is a great thread. 

I'm 33, and I think I'll probably get this done in the next few months to address my brow furrow. Also, whenever I get stressed or feel tired, I feel that it's all concentrated right where my furrow lines are. Not so much headaches, but there's definitely a pressing sensation that makes me want to cut this part of my face out to make it go away. 

I know this is a bit of a long shot, but I'm from Glasgow and was wondering if anyone can give me a recommendation. I'm currently considering the SK:N clinics, but don't really know enough about them. 

Thanks.


----------



## tillie46

Alana1981........ I personally don't think 28 is too young to start.  I think if you have lines around your eyes, deep furrows between your eyes, or forhead lines, and it bothers you, then go ahead and do it.  Both of my daughters have had it done, one had it done at 26, and the other at 25.  Both are sun worshipers!!!!!  They both love it and it really made a difference.  Just staying ahead of the curve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shonntew

tillie46 said:


> Alana1981........ *Just staying ahead of the curve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
I totally agree!


----------



## olialm1

Fortunately I am still quite young (20) and I've done my best to stay out of the sun (I've gone tanning for specific events though) but I'm quite fair in general and wouldn't label myself as a sun worshipper. Someone even said I looked like a porcelain doll the other day!  But if need be in 10-15 years I would totally get botox or the new thing on the market. I see nothing wrong with a little nip and tuck or something to smooth out some unwanted wrinkles!


----------



## cheburashka

olialm1 said:


> Fortunately I am still quite young (20) and I've done my best to stay out of the sun (I've gone tanning for specific events though) but I'm quite fair in general and wouldn't label myself as a sun worshipper. Someone even said I looked like a porcelain doll the other day! But if need be in 10-15 years I would totally get botox or the new thing on the market. I see nothing wrong with a little nip and tuck or something to smooth out some unwanted wrinkles!


 
I don't want to bring you down but depending on your level of maintenance or genetic make up, 10 -15 years may be an unrealistic expectation. 

I live in San Francisco, a city with no sun and constant fog , spend my days in the library and slather myself in spf 30. I also use a lot of skin products, antioxidants, age preventative and etc.  Still, despite all of these precautions, about 5 months ago, I have noticed the first wrinkle/line has appeared on my forehead. 

I guess I started being extra observant because I've noticed a lot of 27-28 year olds having these lines in the same spot.  It may be my personality, but I'm not ready to start looking older yet. In my teens, I always thought I wouldn't see signs of aging at least until 30, but now that I'm actually half way through my twenties, I see the first signs of aging creeping up.


----------



## heymom

I don't have any wrinkles around my eyes of forehead and most people think I am MUCH younger than I really am BUT I have started to notice fine lines/wrinkles above my upper lip.....Does anyone know what treatment or product would be best to treat this problem?

Also, Does anyone use  botox just for the brow lift....I would love to have my brows lifted.


----------



## ambicion6

Alana1981 said:


> That's awesome! My curiousity is definitely piqued -- I can't really afford it now since I'm a grad student but once my program is finished is June, I think I'm going to treat myself



that makes 2 of us! i had to stop getting it done 2x a yr (I'm 28) and had to cut back to 1x a yr (mostly in the summer and its mostly wore off now  had it done in june and it lasted about 4-5 months)

but yeah, its definitely preventative maintenance. all the money and time you'll spend on creams can be fixed with a couple of mins with botox.  i usually get about 40ccs and it costs around 550. (I'm in chicago).


----------



## Alana1981

I'm all about the preventative maintenance! I use SPF60 almost daily and anti-aging creams but it doesn't seem to be enough to stop my forehead lines. I cannot wait to get Botox...at this point, I would much rather do this than get a new bag as a graduation gift to myself! 

It's also great to hear everybody's experiences and to know I'm not the only late 20s girl who wants to take the plunge!




ambicion6 said:


> that makes 2 of us! i had to stop getting it done 2x a yr (I'm 28) and had to cut back to 1x a yr (mostly in the summer and its mostly wore off now  had it done in june and it lasted about 4-5 months)
> 
> but yeah, its definitely preventative maintenance. all the money and time you'll spend on creams can be fixed with a couple of mins with botox.  i usually get about 40ccs and it costs around 550. (I'm in chicago).


----------



## bnjj

I had my Botox done about 4 weeks ago or so by a different doctor than usual and I seem to have had a dull headache ever since.  Does anyone think there could be any correlation?  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## jwhitlock

Can anyone ring in on starting Botox and then stopping it later on? Do the wrinkles/forehead lines become more prominent? I'm just wondering what I'm in for if I start something that I can't/don't want to continue later on.


----------



## schadenfreude

Well.... once you see those lines begin to reappear, it's pretty horrifying! You'll be back. It's addictive!


----------



## jwhitlock

schadenfreude said:


> Well.... once you see those lines begin to reappear, it's pretty horrifying! You'll be back. It's addictive!


 
UGH... I know, I know!


----------



## mdlcal28

I made an appt today. I dont mind keeping some wrinkles, but I want some lift to my brows. Can Botox help this?


----------



## msJenna

I'm 21 and I had some crows feet when I smiled. I'm really picky about my skin, I like it to look flawless. After seeing a picture of me smiling where I had visible crows feet I photoshopped it then decided to just get botox around my crows feet.

It was a simple injection- it wasn't noticeable and didn't change anything. All it did was make my crows feet go away. I am definitely going to have botox done for the rest of my life!

I get it done at discount too  I had both my eyes done for $60


----------



## msJenna

helpchow said:


> It's great to hear that all of you have had positive results with Botox.  I'm turning 35 this month, and although I don't have crows feet, I do have fine lines in the inner corner of my eyes.  Would Botox help with these lines or would I probably have to use a filler?



Absolutely! I had small crows feet on the outer parts of my eyes when I smiled. a small botox injection fixed that. I can send u before and after pictures if u want


----------



## PrincessGina

hey everyone. can anyone tell me a good place to get botox done in london? i would like it done on my frown lines on my forehead. also, does it hurt alot? im scared on needles! x


----------



## ReRe

I had 4 shots on the 11 marks on my forehead, I hate needles and I'm a big baby, but it just stung a little.


----------



## mdlcal28

From  everything I had read, I didnt expect any instant results...I had it done at 2:30 this afternoon and its already obvious to me!!!
I may have a new addiction, which could be less expensive than bags in the long run!!!
And I had all my spider veins around my nose lasered too and they did instantly disappear!!


----------



## kroquet

I am thinking of going in for the 11 brow lines and for the little lift.   My Husband doesn't think I need it, but when I am in the car and happen to glance in the rear view mirror they seem to stand out like neon over my sunnies.    I've emailed a Dr that I know for a consult.


----------



## ReRe

Mine didn't remove the 11 as well as I expected, so ask the Doctor if you aren't happy what do they do, will they give you additional shots..will there be a cost.  I made hubby go with me and his forehead lines were fixed pretty well but the 11's were too deep.  Now they are talking restilene fillers which are even more than the botox.


----------



## Jujuma

I am getting Botox for the first times in a couple weeks. 14 units in corner of eyes and across forhead. I really don't have bad wrinkles. Doing eye corners for slight lift and forhead for 1 wrinkle. Doing this more for preventative measures, my forehead does wrinkle when I lift brows. Any ideas to make expierence easier?


----------



## Jujuma

Please please any advise? I've never had and only told one friend who's never had. Does it hurt and if so is there anything to make it hurt less? Does it cause bruising and is there anything to stop that? I really don't want bruises. I'd really appreciate any advise at all. Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Hi! There's already a big thread, maybe this info has already been posted


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks, I'll search.


----------



## Swanky

sometimes people don't like to answer questions in a new thread when there's already one going.

I'll close this.


----------



## jillybean12

I'm bumping this LOL

I'm going today at 4:45 for botox. I'm excited I just really want it for my 11's and around my eyes. I'm going to my mom's dr she had 20 units and looks great. The told me since i'm just getting botox and not juvaderm it will cost $9 a unit.


----------



## PrincessGina

PrincessGina said:


> hey everyone. can anyone tell me a good place to get botox done in london? i would like it done on my frown lines on my forehead. also, does it hurt alot? im scared on needles! x



Hi, is there anyone in London on here that can recommend me somewhere to go? you can PM me if you like!


----------



## snibor

JIllybean12, how did it go?  Are you happy with the results?


----------



## meluvs2shop

does botox hurt?

i feel like my eyes have aged since having my daughter.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I've only had medical botox (once), and it didn't hurt.


----------



## McLoverly

I'm young, but I work(ed) in the industry. I had a few units put in my forehead just to try it. Great results can be achieved if injected properly. And to answer the question about pain, it doesn't hurt. It feels like a tiny shot. I am really comfortable around needles, but they bother some people.


----------



## juliejewels

Just had my first treatment on Friday and the results are starting to show now. It was kinda a split decision to try it. I had been thinking about it and took the plunge at the dermatologist . I was just going in for my routine check , but I will be 39 in September and am beginnning to see changes no doubt to my sun-worshipping teens and twenties. 

 Wow, Wow, Wow- is all I can say. I cannot stop stealing peaks in the rear view mirror because I cannot believe I am in the sun and squinting and there are very few lines! WHoohoo. I cannot wait 'til it really settles in and begins to work which I heard is about 7 days. 

I definitely plan on keeping up this beauty regimen.  I was planning on trying it between the brows for my "scowl" but doc suggested also under the eye area to help with my "laugh lines" and oh my gosh, it is seriously a huge difference. 

I have not told my husband yet ( or anyone else for that matter) - I need to let the income tax payment get off his mind- so I just payed for it out of my personal stash. I will eventually tell him because I want him to pay for it.   I paid $425, and since it lasts about 4 months or so, that average of $100 a month is certainly worth it to me because I already feel so much better it is ridiculous.


----------



## CandiGirl82

JulieJewels that is a great experience!  I am considering the possibility of botox in my future and I love hearing positive stories.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jillybean12

snibor said:


> JIllybean12, how did it go? Are you happy with the results?


 
I got 25 units last Wednesday and everyday i see more results. YES I'm VERY VERY happy with the results especially around my eyes. I think I need a little more between my eyebrows but I'll wait until the 10 days to see the finished results.


----------



## jillybean12

meluvs2shop said:


> does botox hurt?
> 
> i feel like my eyes have aged since having my daughter.


 
Mine hurt a little on the side of my eyes not anywhere else. But it's worth it LOL.


----------



## cheburashka

juliejewels said:


> I paid $425, and since it lasts about 4 months or so, that average of $100 a month is certainly worth it to me because I already feel so much better it is ridiculous.


 
This is somewhat of a rant, but I wish my botox lasted 4 months like promised. I guess , it's individual based but the most it lasted for me was about 9 weeks and already after 6 weeks I was noticing lines coming back. By two months they are almost back to where they used to be. 

I go in every 6 weeks now, yes, it's an expensive regimen, but to me worth much more  than all the clothes and handbags I used to buy.


----------



## krazydaisy

I would love to do this lol


----------



## bagsforme

I'm about to try Botox for the first time soon.  I will be going out of town 5 days later.  Will it take effect or be swollen before I leave?  I'm also going to try juvaderm for lips.

I heard Botox can take up to two weeks to take effect?


----------



## bethann

Ok, this might be a silly question and I didn't search this thread for an answer. I know...bad of me.. 
I have 2 lines coming out under my eyes in the soft, thin area. Can you botox this area or will it cause droop with the eye?


----------



## cheburashka

bagsforme said:


> I'm about to try Botox for the first time soon. I will be going out of town 5 days later. Will it take effect or be swollen before I leave? I'm also going to try juvaderm for lips.
> 
> I heard Botox can take up to two weeks to take effect?


 

It can, but usually I see results within a matter of a couple days. The botox area won't be swolen per se, but the lip area where the filler will be injected might be.


----------



## lawchick

I'm 34 (35 in 2 weeks) and just got my first injection this weekend.  I love it so far!  I got dysport instead of botox because of the rebate.  I had my glabellar lines injected for prevention since I have a subconscious tendency to scowl and furrow my brows a little and I started noticing ridges in that area visible in direct sunlight.  I had a mild headache for several hours after but it went away and after 2 days it really settled in.  I can still scowl just not as much or as easily as before.  

Has anyone compared botox to dysport?  What differences if any did you notice?


----------



## missgiannina

hi, does anyone that 21 is too early for botox as a preventative measure, like to not make me move my face so that the wrinkles wont form?


----------



## snibor

Yes I think 21 is too young.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

The wrinkles will
 leave once you start using botox as you get older. Enjoy your 20's & your fresh face. 

Seriously don't start too young. They don't know the long term effects. Botox was a preventive measure tested on 40+ year old women who might use it for 20 to 30 years. Not for 21 year olds to use for 50+ years.

Its a good annuity/payout program for
 doctors to keep their patients on.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . . 
I'm alllll about preventing, but 20's isn't ideal for this.  Just take exceptional care of your skin now - lots of water, spf, moisturize. . .


----------



## karmenzsofia

I think 21 is insanely young for something like this, though I wouldn't use botox, period, at any age. But to each her own.


----------



## snibor

I am 42 and can't stand the line in the middle of my forehead.

Dermatologist says Botox will prevent it from getting worse, but it may not bring me the results I want--He said it is best treated with a combination of Botox and a Filler (juvaderm as an example).  He did say the addition of a filler will hurt more and might cause more bruising.

He suggested starting with Botox and seeing how it goes (since I have never done anything)

So I am going to try.  But the question---will Botox rid my wrinkle or is it just going to stop it from getting worse?  Of those who have used it, did you also have a filler for your forehead?

Experience ladies please help!


----------



## christymarie340

I haven't had to go the filler route yet, but it definitely "helped" my lines. Some disappeared completely and the deeper ones were less noticable. I found that dysport (I think thats what its called; competitor for botox) worked better, but left me with a headache for about 5 days after. Just make sure if you go with the latter option, that you reseach the doc. I've read some horror stories...GL, I think you'll love it! (I know I do!)


----------



## lawchick

My nurse said that for deep lines you need filler.  For less severe lines botox or dysport will smooth the lines or wrinkles out.  I dont' have deep lines yet so I can't say I have personal experience.


----------



## snibor

Well I think I will start with the Botox and see how it goes.  I heard you don't see results right away and I'm a little afraid to start with a filler also since he said it would burn more and bruise more than just Botox.

Doc said I also might bruise which I hope I don't.  Will let you guys know how it works!


----------



## lawchick

I do dysport.  The first time I saw some results immediately within the first day.  By day 3 I was pretty frozen.  This time around I had barely any immediate results but by the 3rd day it really ssettled in.  Dysport is supposed to give the most immediate results.  Botox can take longer (I think up to 2 weeks) for the results to settle in.  


I didn't get any bruising either time.  You will look like you have little bee stings or mosquito bites where the needle went in for a short time (minutes to an hour maybe but everyone is different) and then it goes away.  I suppose it is possible to bruise.  I once tried filler in my lips and I did get a bruise in one of the places she injected.  

I'm by no means an expert since I've only done dysport twice in the glabella area between my brows and did fillers once in my lips just for fun.  I'm just passing the info on that I have.  Hope it helps.


----------



## schadenfreude

The fillers can be mixed with a local anesthetic to minimize the pain, FYI.

I'd just try the Tox for now and see how that works out. It actually has a cumulative effect, so you may see improvement over a few treatments. I love it.


----------



## snibor

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and info.


----------



## boston girl

Bump!

Would anyone here be able to recommend a Botox specialist in the San Jose/Silicon Valley, CA. area?    (preferably rec's from personal experience)

PM me if you'd like... thank you SO much!


----------



## boston girl

I did it!

I read just about every post on tPF to educate myself, I thought about it for a long time and then this morning I finally got Botoxed. So many people were so very helpful with their postings that I want return the favor and share my experience as well to those interested.

My general bkgd: I'm 40, I have the beginnings of "11" lines because I furrow my brows often from stress, severe TMJ and just life/aging in general. I have horizontal expression lines on my forehead as well.

So anyway: I was referred to this person by a friend. The specialist is an RN who works in a plastic surgery center and has been administering Botox and a variety of other things for 15 years. I went, was throughly briefed (for about 20 minutes) on the procedure, filled out forms, signing my life away, etc. She said I'm ahead of the curve, and it's a good time to start preventative maintenance, as well as solving my current issues. It was done in two stages: She iced up my furrow area first (that was a tad uncomfortable), then stuck the needle in about 4 different places. It was also a tad uncomfortable. (Remembering to breathe helped a lot.) That took about 5 minutes. She then iced around my forehead hairline, the stuck me about 4-6 more times evenly spaced across my forehead. After each needle session she rubbed, and rubbed, and RUBBED the areas upward (also slightly uncomfortable, I'm not going to lie...). It was all over in about 15 minutes. Nothing was that painful, certainly not anywhere near what I thought it would feel like! When finished I was just a little red and only slightly puffy in the injection areas. My forehead feels slightly bruised as if I bumped my forehead head. I have a follow-up appt in one week.

I'll report my satisfaction rating as soon as I start seeing results, should be 3-7 days.

Thanks for all the advice, I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## lawchick

Glad to hear you had a good experience.  Let us know how you like your results after a week.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Is botox cheaper in Europe? im going to Budapest and just wondered?


----------



## shonntew

21 is not too young. I've seen a lot of people in that range that have terrible furrows already. They need to prevent them from getting deeper. Plus it helps with acne. And a lot of the younger ones that get it done have acne.
And it has improved.
I prefer botox over dysport. I've used both.
My magic day to "kick in" is day 4 or 5, but it could take up to 14 days


----------



## snibor

Boston Girl I am headed out for my 1st time too.  Same area.  Hope it goes well.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## snibor

Ok I'm back from getting it done.  

I am shocked that it really did not hurt at all.  He said it would feel like little bee stings but I have to say it really did not.   The actual injections probably took 5 minutes.  My appointment was 1:15 and I was home by 1:30.  I was told not to lie down for 3 hours and do not put ice on it or make up for several hours.   Hopefully I will see results within 2 weeks.


----------



## boston girl

I will keep you posted! Today my lower forehead area is still slightly tender and ever so slightly puffy. It's not visibly noticeable, but I can feel it when I run my fingers over the area. I'm still waiting for the success, but then again, it's only been one day.... hurry, hurry, I'm becoming impatient!!


----------



## snibor

Boston girl, you know what stinks?  I should have had my eye brows waxed BEFORE I did it.  Now I'm told I should wait 2 weeks.  Oh well.  Next time I know to have it done a day or 2 before.


----------



## boston girl

Why two weeks snibor?


----------



## boston girl

Snibor, I forgot to mention that my dr. told me to keep moving my face around for 4 hours after the injections. Like the movements that caused the wrinkles in the first place. She says that if you do that, it could be possible to see results in less than 3-7 days. It looks silly, but I did it as much as I could.


----------



## snibor

Well he said I could wax under the eyebrow not in between the eyes but the nurse said I should really wait 2 weeks to do the center, etc.  I looked on-line too and it seems most dr.s says wait 2 weeks before waxing so the botox settles.

My face looks fine this morning--No one would notice.  I still have the wrinkle I want to disappear but that should hopefully go (or lessen) within a week or 2.

HE said I should see a noticeable difference right after Christmas


----------



## sally.m

I remember having my first Botox session and every morning i would rush to the mirror expecting to see someone different staring back! My DR has a different brand of Botox what works within 2-3 days wish is great. I really need a top up but i havent had the £££ as my horse has had an expensive month. Boooo. I hate wrinkles!!!


----------



## boston girl

*sally.m* so true! I keep looking in the mirror hoping to see a difference. Nothing much yet. Two days a few hours, and counting! 

Uhg, *snibor*, we might have to wait until Christmas for results!?!  

(fitting, since my SO got me this treatment for Christmas... gosh, how sick is that?!!)


----------



## ByeKitty

Maybe I will, in 15 years or so...
I'm 20, but some lines have developed in my forehead over the past few years. 
They have lessened because I decided to teach myself to move my forehead as little as possible.... but still, they're there - so I'll probably be a victim of forehead wrinkles.

I already take good care of my skin, and I'm rarely in the sun - so it's really genetic.


----------



## boston girl

I think a lot of it is genetic, *ByeKitty*. That, and the stresses that come with living in general. If you're taking good care of your skin now, you're farther ahead than probably a lot of us were when we were 20!!


----------



## cheburashka

boston girl said:


> Snibor, I forgot to mention that my dr. told me to keep moving my face around for 4 hours after the injections. Like the movements that caused the wrinkles in the first place. She says that if you do that, it could be possible to see results in less than 3-7 days. It looks silly, but I did it as much as I could.


 

Hmm, it's interesting he told you to move as much as possible, I remember my doc saying not to move it and not to press the ice pack on it either too hard. He even told me not to work out for a few hours afterwards !

I usually see results in 2-7 days but I go often enough so that my wrinkles don't relax fully.


----------



## lawchick

My nurse told me to move my forehead too.  She told me to do it as often as I could.  She told me not to lay down (or is it lie?) for 3 hours after my injection and she told me not to rub it.


----------



## boston girl

I thought is was odd she told me to keep moving my face, it seemed counterintuitive to do so.


----------



## lawchick

I'm guessing it directs the botox or dysport to the moving muscles or spreads it around but I don't know.


----------



## Girlnyc76

If you don't mind me asking what age did you all who use botox begin?


----------



## boston girl

I'm 40, and I just got my first treatment on Tuesday.


----------



## cheburashka

I started at 25 on my 25th birthday. I know a lot of people will argue it's too early but honestly it's about a personal preference. I get minimal amount and a couple lines that I had no longer exist - more so overall, when I compare side by side pictures of me 2-3 years ago and now I can confidently say I look better and younger. My features softened up. Some of my friends - we are in our 26-28 age group have pretty deep wrinkles and they are only getting worse.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Agree. It's personal preference for sure. I think I was... 30? when I first got it. Not sure.


----------



## snibor

42 and I just did it for the 1st time and only on forehead.  I have to say its only in the last year or 2 that I noticed the wrinkles in forehead and it bothered me.

Stay out of the sun ladies--its bad for the wrinkles!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Girlnyc76 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what age did you all who use botox begin?



Mid 30's is when I started..Im in my late 40's now..
I had really bad frown lines developing,
they disappeared after the first treatment.
About avery 5 months I get it in my forehead (lifts brows) and frownlines..
sometimes crows feet.

It's one beauty treatment that I will never give up..


----------



## lawchick

35 but I plan to use it only once in a while to train my brow muscles not to furrow


----------



## boston girl

I say, to each her/his own. If you feel like you need it, get it! It's been 5 days since my first treatment and I'm delighted. She went really easy on me and I can still notice a difference. It's subtle, but I know it's working and it makes me happy! I hate looking in the mirror at that darn furrow... it was like the furrow itself was causing me to fret and deepen my furrow even more! 

I can't say I can even feel the Botox's presence in my muscles. As I said, her application was minimal, and after 7 days I go back to see her. We'll then decide whether I need and more.

Oh!! I also have two nasty scars above both eyebrows from an accident. She said she can help make those disappear too! I suppose with fillers or something.


----------



## kayti

24 but not much


----------



## cheermom09

I just scheduled an appointment for January 28!!  I'm nervous and excited! 

I think my best girlfriend is going with me because she is interested in getting it done too (she'll just watch)...  We are both 42.


----------



## snibor

^Not to worry!  I was so nervous and honestly I could not believe how painLESS it was.  No bruising, no pain, nothing.     You just can't lie down for a few hours.  

I have to say the wrinkles I wanted to disappear did not go away 100% but it is much better.  I am definitely going to do it again in a few months and I may even ask about filler in addition to botox.

Good luck--I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## LVGLITTER

I love botox! I do it 2x's a year and I need it freshen up...I am considering it around the crows feet area but am scared. The botox has an extra bonus for me; it helps my migraines a bit too. I did try dysport but it wore off much faster than botox.


----------



## Beach Bum

^b careful because i had it done for this first time and got a WICKED headache as a result that has lasted WEEKS(Google side effects and u will see its common!)
But I have to say i love the result.eyebrows look more raised and the creases between my eyes are way lighter(Im 40 and just did between eyes for first time)


----------



## LVGLITTER

^You got a headache afterwards? I currently get botox injections 1-2x's a year and never had a head ache from it,...it actually helps prevent my migraines. I am just scared of the results around the eyes, the crows feet area.


----------



## cjy

I love it. I only bruised once but I bruise very easy.


----------



## jpgoeth

Can botox help horizontal lines on the forehead or should I be looking into a filler?  I'm 29 and I have some lines that are driving me crazy!


----------



## cipelica

Yes it can, I got it two weeks ago for the first time and the horizontal lines on my forehead are completely gone. I got the effect I wanted, he managed to arch my eyebrows and get my eyes to open more. I'm 34 and now I wish I started 5 years ago.


----------



## lawchick

LVGLITTER said:


> ^You got a headache afterwards? I currently get botox injections 1-2x's a year and never had a head ache from it,...it actually helps prevent my migraines. I am just scared of the results around the eyes, the crows feet area.


 
I got a headache too after my first dysport session.  It was a very mild one and lasted only an hour or two.  Then it went away.  I think it was the dysport because I don't usually get headaches.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Recently I have really been considering it for my forehead.    I'm nervous though because I don't want that surprised look some people get from the forehead injections and I'm having to convince dh who is very much against it.  My derm does it in her office and we both see her I'm thinking I may ask her to tell him it will all turn out fine.


----------



## sally.m

Dont be scared of botox - so many people think you are going to have a permanant  'deer in the headlights' kind of look but you wont. A good doctor will know how much to use and mine is wonderful. She will always use is sparingly and if its not enough i pop back an few days/week later for a little top up. 

When you think botox you think of celebs who cant move there face. Regular people having botox never seem to look like that!! I promise you will be ok.


----------



## Needanotherbag

sally.m said:


> Dont be scared of botox - so many people think you are going to have a permanant  'deer in the headlights' kind of look but you wont. A good doctor will know how much to use and mine is wonderful. She will always use is sparingly and if its not enough i pop back an few days/week later for a little top up.
> 
> When you think botox you think of celebs who cant move there face. Regular people having botox never seem to look like that!! I promise you will be ok.




Thanks for the encouraging words...I also fear the constant headache Beach Bum had...


----------



## shonntew

I almost always get a headache afterwards, but I am prone to headaches. I know it doesn't happen to everyone. I still take an ibuprofen or excedrin if needed to get rid of it.
Also if you happen to be one of those that get the "surprised" look. Just go back within 10-14 days and have them adjust it. It can be relaxed more, if you don't like that much of a "lift"


----------



## Needanotherbag

I had no idea that the effects can be relaxed...that makes me feel so much better...I'm calling tomorrow to make a consult appt.


----------



## sally.m

I usually have a head ache for an hour after but sure, i expect that after several needles being pushed into my forehead but thats it for me so dont fear the headaches, thats why man creates ibruprofen!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

I have been thinking about it for 1 pesky little line that has begun to show up on my forehead.  I didn't realize that botox gives a lifted look however.  Many of you have mentioned the lift effect, does this happen to everyone? I though botox simply relaxed the muscle?  

I was also curious if botox works on laugh lines? Or are fillers used to fix those?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## snibor

Lift effect does not happen to everyone.  I had nothing like that at all. No one would even know I did anything but I know because lines have lessened tremendously.   It was no NOT painful I realize now I worried for nothing.  I will definitely do it again in a few months.


----------



## sally.m

I didnt get much lift either and like Snibor,  no one knew i had been for botox, which is a plus!


----------



## PrincessGina

sally.m said:


> I didnt get much lift either and like Snibor, no one knew i had been for botox, which is a plus!


 
hi sally. you dont happen to know or be able to recommend a good place in london to get botox do you?


----------



## sally.m

Afternoon Princess, Sorry but i am about 100 miles out of London. I am really lucky to have a lady in Woodbridge, Suffolk if you are ever this way! I bet she is much cheaper than the london salons too!


----------



## schadenfreude

I think the amount of brow lift you get depends on where they concentrate the injections. They obviously put some in the middle of the forehead for the "11's" (the vertical furrows between the brows) and then out laterally across the forehead for the horizontal lines. For a lift they put it more out by the far edges of the brows and up by the hairline. 

My headaches are less with Botox too. I can always tell when it's wearing off because I start getting them more frequently.


----------



## shonntew

Yes, it can also be used around the mouth and for laugh lines. It can just change your smile possibly when done there.
Also, I dont know if this helps others...but it reduces breakouts too. I guess it's because since the muscle is relaxed, it reduces oil production.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^wow theres a plus!!


----------



## snibor

I would double check about what is best for laugh lines. I had 2 difference dermatologists tell me they would not use botox for around the mouth.  I think there is juvaderm and/or something else more commonly used for laugh lines.


----------



## cheburashka

For laugh lines I get restylane, I usually get it every 5-6 months for laught lines as opposed to ~ 3 months for under eye area because for me it lasts quite a long time there. I like it, it definitely softens my features around the mouth plus I look younger too.


----------



## Swanky

Botox is not usually for around the mouth - fillers are.


----------



## shonntew

Yes fillers are mainly, but you can get tiny amounts of Botox also injected around the mouth too...not necessarily laugh line area, but the lines you get that stay there after you relax a smile. Like where dimples are...that used to be cute and now they aren't so much.


----------



## cheburashka

Today was awesome: in the morning in pharmaceutical chemistry we learned in detail on a molecular level how exactly botox works, then I went to my lovely doctor for my regular appointment ! 


I so love being in a health field and understanding first hand the mechanism/medicine behind drugs an therapeuitcs !


----------



## scblonde

Botox is great! Only wish that I had started years ago. My Dr. does inject a small amount on my top lip (middle of each side from indent)) and it works wonders to relax vertical lip lines as she feels I'm not ready for fillers. My lip appears fuller also. 
One side benefit of botox to me is that i feel more calm when I have it... seems like when I can't make stressed out poopie face that i am more relaxed. Could just be me?


----------



## kbabe342

I'm 23 and have 3 fine lines on my forehead that have really been bothering me. I am considering botox. Is it a bad idea to get it at my age? Will it actually make me look older?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Have you looked into chemical peels at all?  They may help with the fine lines on the forehead.


----------



## PrincessGina

sally.m said:


> Afternoon Princess, Sorry but i am about 100 miles out of London. I am really lucky to have a lady in Woodbridge, Suffolk if you are ever this way! I bet she is much cheaper than the london salons too!


 
aw ok thanks for replying x i'll let you know if im in the area!


----------



## sally.m

kbabe342 said:


> I'm 23 and have 3 fine lines on my forehead that have really been bothering me. I am considering botox. Is it a bad idea to get it at my age? Will it actually make me look older?


 
Most people would say ' no way, your 23!' but i have to confess i started at that age and i look wonderful!!!!! Ha HA, Only joking!! 

Seriously though, I had three lines on my forehead and i have botox to get rid of the lines. Ive been having it about 4 years and i wouldnt say i have aged because of it! 

I tell myself that becuase i am elliminating the lines now they will never get any worse and i should always look 23!!!


----------



## ellaballet

I'm 21 and just getting over a long fight with acne but dermatologist is already trying to talk to me about this stuff - oye! I've been using a retanol since I was 15, which is apparently anti agining and I have oily skin so hopefully I wont neeed it, but if I'm 30 and unhappy I may. The whole botulin thing makes me nervous though.


----------



## cheermom09

I just got it today!!  It was easy and painless  

Can't wait to see the results!




shonntew said:


> you can get tiny amounts of Botox also injected around the mouth too...not necessarily laugh line area, but the lines you get that stay there after you relax a smile. Like where dimples are...that used to be cute and now they aren't so much.


 

I got two injections on my lip line, right at the peak on each side.  My dr said it will puff up my nearly invisible lip and help with some of the lines there too.  She won't put much in though because it can really affect talking and smiling!!  That wouldn't be good!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

kbabe342 said:


> I'm 23 and have 3 fine lines on my forehead that have really been bothering me. I am considering botox. Is it a bad idea to get it at my age? Will it actually make me look older?




My girlfriend started getting botox for her forehead about the same age as you. She had 3 deep lines in between her eyebrows, and was miserable over it...completely self-conscious, didn't want her pictures taken - blamed her husband for them lol - since she started getting botox, she's really happy. And it looks great. 

I personally would never get botox because after I heard that nightmare story about the couple who went into comas after receiving a bad batch, I decided it's not worth it! I'm a complete pansy about a lot of things, and that was enough to scare me silly. But I'm 29, who knows if I'll still be saying that in 10 years!


----------



## cheburashka

AndagainSalvage said:


> My girlfriend started getting botox for her forehead about the same age as you. She had 3 deep lines in between her eyebrows, and was miserable over it...completely self-conscious, didn't want her pictures taken - blamed her husband for them lol - since she started getting botox, she's really happy. And it looks great.
> 
> I personally would never get botox because after I heard that nightmare story about the couple who went into comas after receiving a bad batch, I decided it's not worth it! I'm a complete pansy about a lot of things, and that was enough to scare me silly. But I'm 29, who knows if I'll still be saying that in 10 years!



I think that couple injected themselves for starters because husband was a doctor and second I think the concentration was 1000x more than the typical, makes sense why they went into the coma since it esentially acts at your neurosynaptic junctions and it would inhibit any sort of signal tramission thourghout your body at that conc. Not trying to be argumentative, just remember reading that story and thinking to myself that more math should be required for med school admissions.


----------



## Bentley1

Has anyone experienced headaches several days after having botox done?

I am thinking of getting some botox on a static line in the center of my forehead.  A good friend of mine gets her 11 lines and above her right eyebrow botox'd every 4-5 months and she says after the botox begins working, about a week or so later, she gets a strange headache on one side of her head that lasts of days.  

Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## Beach Bum

^YES,Except my headache lasted 6 weeks..I love the results but I CANT do it again.The headache was like the worst one EVER.(Think sinus headache from HELL)....Botox really works for lines but u have to watch the side effects.


----------



## digby723

I'm going to be 25 in May and have already booked a spa day with my mom for around then to have either a chemical peel to help with my oily skin & acne, but I'm wondering if I'm too young to start looking into botox. I don't want to look like someone who is 50 and has had so much botox that I can't move my face/look fake, but the lines under my eyes are really starting to bother me  (eye cream doesn't seem to help) and the lines on my forehead aren't helping matters either. Any advice?


----------



## cheburashka

digby723 said:


> I'm going to be 25 in May and have already booked a spa day with my mom for around then to have either a chemical peel to help with my oily skin & acne, but I'm wondering if I'm too young to start looking into botox. I don't want to look like someone who is 50 and has had so much botox that I can't move my face/look fake, but the lines under my eyes are really starting to bother me  (eye cream doesn't seem to help) and the lines on my forehead aren't helping matters either. Any advice?



Read through the thread, a few people posted they started doing it young. I got my first dose on my 25 th birthday as a gift to myself. Like many, I wore sunscreen religiously everyday despite living in the city with no sun, still my lines were beginning to show. I researched the top plastic surgeon who is board certified and went to a very prestigious medical school/ did his residency at stanford. I am very happy with my doctor and with the results, recently I went to a tailor and she asked me if I am graduating soon - I said I have two years of clinical rotations before I finish school and earn my doctorate, she was 
like: what ? I
thought you were in hs ?  she thought I was 16 not 26. So, I certainly dont look "50" as you put it. :lolots::sunnies 

I dont really think I look any younger but my lines are all gone. Also, since this concerns you - I can move my face freely which is important to me since I am in patient care and health field myself and am very expressive with my face, I have to be able to smile a lot and be friendly. The only thing it is a financial comittment as you have to back frequently, sometimes I go every couple months or even 6 weeks since I get the minimal dose injected.


----------



## Bentley1

Beach Bum said:


> ^YES,Except my headache lasted 6 weeks..I love the results but I CANT do it again.The headache was like the worst one EVER.(Think sinus headache from HELL)....Botox really works for lines but u have to watch the side effects.



Beachbum,

Thanks for your post. That is terrible about the headache you got. SIX WEEKS? 

I'm prone to migraines/headaches myself and am suffering from one as we speak for days, so when I heard that botox is capable of triggering a marathon headache, the possibility of that scared me. I'm constantly told that headaches are not a side effect and that in fact people get botox to help with migraines, so I guess it varies from person to person.

How long after the procedure did your headache start?


----------



## cbetht

I did this for this first time today. Most of it went okay. I still have 2 places above my eyebrows that are a little bruised and swollen. She said most people don't bruise there and I have always bruised easily but how long will this last? I had no clue this would happen and I have to work in the morning!


----------



## mjlover1977

wow - you must bruise really easy! Ive never had any bruises before ... can you just use some foundation?


----------



## beachy10

I too suffer from headaches/migraines and thought Botox would help.
I think I'll give it a shot but I really want to try Dysport.



Bentley1 said:


> Beachbum,
> 
> Thanks for your post. That is terrible about the headache you got. SIX WEEKS?
> 
> I'm prone to migraines/headaches myself and am suffering from one as we speak for days, so when I heard that botox is capable of triggering a marathon headache, the possibility of that scared me. I'm constantly told that headaches are not a side effect and that in fact people get botox to help with migraines, so I guess it varies from person to person.
> 
> How long after the procedure did your headache start?


----------



## cbetht

mjlover1977 said:


> wow - you must bruise really easy! Ive never had any bruises before ... can you just use some foundation?



I've looked like a mess for almost a week and they are still there! Yes, I bruise very easily. I've put on tons of coverup over the past week. Hopefully in a few more days they will be gone. 

I liked my results more during days 3-5 when I could see the results and still had some movement. Now that I'm at about 6 days, I have no movement and I don't like it as much. Maybe botox just isn't for me.


----------



## cheburashka

cbetht said:


> I've looked like a mess for almost a week and they are still there! Yes, I bruise very easily. I've put on tons of coverup over the past week. Hopefully in a few more days they will be gone.
> 
> I liked my results more during days 3-5 when I could see the results and still had some movement. Now that I'm at about 6 days, I have no movement and I don't like it as much. Maybe botox just isn't for me.



Awe, did you maybe get injected too many units ? I have full lovement of everything - I can raise my forehead just as I normally would, but I specifically asked my doctor for very naturak results, do you think your oersin maybe went a bit overboard ?


----------



## cbetht

cheburashka said:


> Awe, did you maybe get injected too many units ? I have full lovement of everything - I can raise my forehead just as I normally would, but I specifically asked my doctor for very naturak results, do you think your oersin maybe went a bit overboard ?



Maybe so. I told her I wanted very little. I really didn't need much anyway. I think she did 6 units on my forehead and 14 between my eyes. Next time I know to ask for less. How long does this stuff take to start wearing off? I want some movement back!


----------



## lagunabeach

Yes, I've done it twice.  I'm 29 & have 1 fine line on my forehead and have fine lines (deeper than the norm for my age, started seeing when I was about 18) between my eyebrows.  I LOVE botox.  I get it around my eyes for prevention as well.

As for headaches, my doc didn't tell me, but I had a really bad one for 1 week after my first time.  I hear it's common after your first time.  It hasn't happened again.  

I think I got a total of 28 units? I'm not sure, but somewhere around that number.  I can still move everything...maybe it was the technique of the injecter & that's why you can't move?


----------



## shazzy99

I haven't, but one of my friends has her forehead done regularly. She says she actually likes the frozen look


----------



## Needanotherbag

lagunabeach said:


> Yes, I've done it twice.  I'm 29 & have 1 fine line on my forehead and have fine lines (deeper than the norm for my age, started seeing when I was about 18) between my eyebrows.  I LOVE botox.  I get it around my eyes for prevention as well.
> 
> As for headaches, my doc didn't tell me, but I had a really bad one for 1 week after my first time.  I hear it's common after your first time.  It hasn't happened again.
> 
> I think I got a total of 28 units? I'm not sure, but somewhere around that number.  I can still move everything...maybe it was the technique of the injecter & that's why you can't move?



Did the headache respond to Advil/Tylenol type pain relievers at all?  I get headaches easily, so want to be sure after my "birthday botox" treatment this spring that I can just take pain killers for the headaches.


----------



## cbetht

lagunabeach said:


> Yes, I've done it twice.  I'm 29 & have 1 fine line on my forehead and have fine lines (deeper than the norm for my age, started seeing when I was about 18) between my eyebrows.  I LOVE botox.  I get it around my eyes for prevention as well.
> 
> As for headaches, my doc didn't tell me, but I had a really bad one for 1 week after my first time.  I hear it's common after your first time.  It hasn't happened again.
> 
> I think I got a total of 28 units? I'm not sure, but somewhere around that number.  I can still move everything...maybe it was the technique of the injecter & that's why you can't move?



I got 20 units and my eyebrows move a tiny bit but thats it. I got 6 on my forehead and 14 in between my brows/a bit above if that makes sense. I'm 29 too. I don't like this "heavy" feeling on my forehead either. How light should I go if I do it again and how long until I will feel some movement again? She said I will probably have to go back around 3 months but it should gradually fade right? Sorry for all of the questions. Clearly this was my first time! I never realized how expressive I was with my face until I couldn't move it!


----------



## shonntew

Sometimes after about 2 weeks the "heaviness" feeling goes away. But not always, you might have that feeling for a few months. It really does get better. You will like it in the long run.


----------



## lagunabeach

I remember that heavy feeling after the first time.  It was soooo weird, plus with the headaches I didn't think I'd do it again.  I thought something was wrong, maybe he injected too much, or I was allergic to it.  But that feeling goes away.  I looked at a pic of myself at age 25 & I had 2 visible lines b/w my eyebrows...and now they are completely gone! 

Give it time and give it one more go around before completely giving up I'd say.

28 units seems the norm btw.  I think that's what I got my first time (without doing the side of my eyes)


----------



## Chez_mom

Had 40 units last week. Horrible debilitating headache, nausea, and flu-like symptoms every day since.  Not worth it.  Never again!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^That's too bad! I don't get any reaction whatsoever. Just had it Thursday last week. Eyes for crowsfeet, crepieness underneath and lift. I also had some for the lines above my lips. Approx 30 units all together. I can't make the kissing sound for my dog like I used too, LOL! But it is so worth it to see less lines there. I'm really happy with the results so far!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Chez_mom said:


> Had 40 units last week. Horrible debilitating headache, nausea, and flu-like symptoms every day since.  Not worth it.  Never again!



I'm so sorry you are going through this, but could you give us a little more info?  Who administered the injections?  Did you get Botox or Dysport? Where did you have it injected? Was it your first time?  

Sorry, but I'm always a little bit wary when someone's first post is so alarming, but without specifics around the actual treatment...


----------



## Chez_mom

This was my 2nd Botox treatment.  First time was 20 units for the "11's" on my forehead.  Had a mild headache for a day or two that time, but it went away.  This time, 40 units in forehead, 11's, and upper lip (for mild plumping).  Both treatments were administered in a medical spa by an M.D.  I had no bruising - she knew what she was doing.  I still have a headache almost a week later (like a 4 on a scale of 10), but it was an 8 or 9 at its worst.  Also had horrible nausea and flu-like symptoms.  Supposedly 1-3% of people have this reaction - for some it lasts weeks or months.  If you Google "Botox Headache" you will find many reports of people with similar reactions.  As I said in my earlier post - I will never do this again.  It has been a horrible experience this time.  Hopefully that is "specific" enough.  To each his (or her) own.  I know a lot of people are happy with their experience with Botox - but I believe people should be aware of the very real and very serious possible side affects.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I never knew about the side affects. I wouldn't do it again either if I had to go through that. The only warning I was given was about bruising, which I did not have.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Chez_mom said:


> This was my 2nd Botox treatment.  First time was 20 units for the "11's" on my forehead.  Had a mild headache for a day or two that time, but it went away.  This time, 40 units in forehead, 11's, and upper lip (for mild plumping).  Both treatments were administered in a medical spa by an M.D.  I had no bruising - she knew what she was doing.  I still have a headache almost a week later (like a 4 on a scale of 10), but it was an 8 or 9 at its worst.  Also had horrible nausea and flu-like symptoms.  Supposedly 1-3% of people have this reaction - for some it lasts weeks or months.  If you Google "Botox Headache" you will find many reports of people with similar reactions.  As I said in my earlier post - I will never do this again.  It has been a horrible experience this time.  Hopefully that is "specific" enough.  To each his (or her) own.  I know a lot of people are happy with their experience with Botox - but I believe people should be aware of the very real and very serious possible side affects.



Ughhh sounds awful!  I get headaches easily, this is the part of Botox that really worries me.  I've found the best place around to administer it, but I'm going for a consul first, I want to know about the headaches before I even decide...how long did your flu like symptoms last?

Thanks for the additional info, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cheburashka

Needanotherbag said:


> Ughhh sounds awful!  I get headaches easily, this is the part of Botox that really worries me.  I've found the best place around to administer it, but I'm going for a consul first, I want to know about the headaches before I even decide...how long did your flu like symptoms last?
> 
> Thanks for the additional info, I hope you feel better soon!




40 units sound like a LOT! I get 20 or less than 20 for everything, forehead, brow area and etc. Maybe headaches are dose dependent side effects ?


----------



## my4boys

I got bad headaches as well I stopped doing it last year


----------



## punkin pie

I had juviderm done last year around my mouth and was pleased with the results.  Now I'd like to try Botox for my vertical forehead lines, but I am more hesitant just because...well.... I don't know! lol!  I am most afraid of my upper eyelids drooping I guess.
My BFF gets it done and she looks good but she has to actually pick up her eyelids to get eyeshadow on them!  She can get away with this but I have more eyelid skin than she does.
I've researched some and have read that to NOT get the eyelid droop you should have the Botox injected on the upper part of the forehead and not too close to the eyebrows - right????


----------



## punkin pie

oops - not vertical lines, I mean the horizontal lines ... sorry.  They look like this on my forehead - --------------


----------



## lawchick

punkin pie said:


> I've researched some and have read that to NOT get the eyelid droop you should have the Botox injected on the upper part of the forehead and not too close to the eyebrows - right????



I think injecting it there is to get the botox "brow lift" instead of an eyelid job.


----------



## kroquet

My last Botox was 30 units for my brows and the 11's.    The last treatment only lasted a couple of months, so no more for me.   The thought of having injections that often scares me a bit, along with the cost.

I also had a bit of Juvaderm for marionette lines and I can't say if I will continue when it wears off.


----------



## Jujuma

I love it. I'm 52 and have good skin but some forehead lines and a few crows feet with Botox they go away no problems. People say I look 40, but maybe they're just being nice, although I've always looked younger than my age. My dr said in the beginning you get it more frequently then don't need it as much, muscle memory. Next appointment I am going to try some filler in the corners of my mouth to lift the corners. I've had good luck, but maybe it's not for everyone.


----------



## jpgoeth

I have an appointment today to get my Botox!  It'll be my first time  I have a couple questions: 

- Can I/should I wear makeup?
- Will I be able to be out and about afterwards or should I plan on going straight home?

So excited!  Goodbye, forehead wrinkles! :salute:


----------



## snibor

Sorry no one responded yesterday.  Hope it went well.  I'm going on Monday just for my forehead and its the 2nd time i'm doing it.   Expensive but the wrinkle in the middle of my forehead bothers me.

Wish I had the nerve to do something about the 2 wrinkles around mouth area.


----------



## Jujuma

^^filler. I have my first appt for that in August. I heard you bruise though.


----------



## jpgoeth

My appt went well!  For anyone who might be wondering, right afterwards I just looked like I had a few little pimples and there was one spot that bled a little (in my eyebrow) and scabbed.  Not like a scab scab, just like a little bit of dried blood that washed off.  I could have done other things if I had brought some makeup with me but I chose to have DH pick me up instead.

The botox is definitely starting to work, I can't make as intense of a frowny face anymore (the face that gives you the "11's").  I'm not seeing a difference in the eyebrow raising area yet, but it's still early (my appt was Friday afternoon and it's Sunday morning now)


----------



## PrincessMe

Hi everyone, I had botox a few  months ago. it didnt hurt at all when i got it..but 3 days later one side of my throat, glands area, swelled up and then i felt like a couldnt swallow. it went away after a few hours and then OMG i 100% loved the results.

but when i swelled up, i was freaking out & terrified.

Now its worn off and I would love to get it again, but Im afraid the swollen throat will happen again and possibly be worse? Im a hypocondriac (sp) to begin with..

have any of you guys heard of this? what do you think? Thanks for any advice

btw I had it done with a nurse practioner..i was thinking maybe she didnt inject it properly and it migrated to my neck?? plus I had been exercising alot that day..now I would go to a plastic surgeon...


----------



## Althea G.

I've never had anything done, but I'm a little tempted by Botox. I probably won't do it, but you never know! I just don't want to get that typical stunned Botox look.


----------



## Compass Rose

Althea G. said:


> I've never had anything done, but I'm a little tempted by Botox. I probably won't do it, but you never know! I just don't want to get that typical stunned Botox look.


I've had botox on and off again.  I am now in the off-again stage because I was beginning to get that "stunned" look.  My plastic surgeon told me that basically you can't avoid it because of your muscle structure and where the botox is the most effective.  I believe him because he is a plastic surgeon and not working in a salon.


----------



## cloudzz

My mother has had it for a few times. It worked wonders! It didn't give my mom the numb face look either. My mom is a doctor herself and her plastic surgeon is her old friend. Basically she said some areas are more prone to create that stunned look. As long as it's not overdone it should be fine. Just don't be too greedy. XD Although I love my mom no matter how many wrinkles she has, she definitely loves herself better with the younger look.


----------



## peggyo

I wondered if Botox can help lift the edge of the eye if one has droopy eye lids?  Does anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## Needanotherbag

peggyo said:


> I wondered if Botox can help lift the edge of the eye if one has droopy eye lids?  Does anyone know? Thanks.



If done correctly yes.  I go to a surgeon for my 11's, and she told me I could lift my brows, which in turn would lift up my lids.  Be careful though, someone without a lot of experience can mess up and make them even droopier...


----------



## peggyo

Needanotherbag said:


> If done correctly yes.  I go to a surgeon for my 11's, and she told me I could lift my brows, which in turn would lift up my lids.  Be careful though, someone without a lot of experience can mess up and make them even droopier...


Thanks for the info!  What I'm wanting to lift is only the outermost edge so my out eye edge is almond shaped and not drooping downward, like it is now.  Do you think it's best to have one's derma do it, as opposed to one of those places that specialize in botox and fillers, etc.?  I tend to only let my derma do laser on me because he does it himself and I trust him, but I wonder if he, or derma in general, have the same aesthetics as a plastics type of place?


----------



## wtmontana

I've been getting botox every six months or so since I was about 18, my mum is a registered nurse and a cosmetic injector with many years of experience. She works at a skin clinic locally and noticed that once I had begun squinting and frowning so much, I had a corrugated muscle that was working itself up and so only a few units were injected in order to numb the muscle and prevent it from "working out" and it worked. I only had a few units whereas the usual minimum is 12 or so for a small amount of work. I definitely haven't had anywhere near the usual amount for what you'd pay for normally. But it works. And now that I haven't had any for about six months (I'm 23 in February) it's only just starting to show and simply because I've been frowning more lately.


----------



## sl2003

I go for my botox fix once every 2-3 mths for my 11s and undereye bags.

Most probably not, thou it can lift the brows.



peggyo said:


> I wondered if Botox can help lift the edge of the eye if one has droopy eye lids? Does anyone know? Thanks.



If your derm has got sufficient experience, yes, by all means let him do it. But if just started offering botox in his clinic, then you probably want to find someone who has better experience.

I learnt the hard way.. I used to "source" around for the cheapest botox and thought that so long as the doc offers it, he/ she is trained to do a proper job, before earning him/ herself that certificate. 

Turned out, the cheapest priced botox was administered by a doc who was newly trained and the cheap price make up for lack of experience. And I ended up looking weird, which the doc disagreed, but even the assistants and another partner doc agreed. And this new doc had the nerve to tell me that I would be glad to know that the effects are reversible. But I've got to wait for a few months for the effects to wear off..



peggyo said:


> Thanks for the info! What I'm wanting to lift is only the outermost edge so my out eye edge is almond shaped and not drooping downward, like it is now. Do you think it's best to have one's derma do it, as opposed to one of those places that specialize in botox and fillers, etc.? I tend to only let my derma do laser on me because he does it himself and I trust him, but I wonder if he, or derma in general, have the same aesthetics as a plastics type of place?


----------



## beachy10

I am trying this tomorrow for my 11's. I hate how I look from the side in certain sunlight. I feel it really ages me.


----------



## Jujuma

I have been getting Botox every 3-4 months for about 2 years. This last time was the first time I needed less and had less muscle movement going in. Wrinkles are caused by muscle memory, if you can't make the wrinkle, by frowning or squinting you won't have a wrinkle to get rid of. So I can say that I see how time goes by you won't need more Botox, you'll need less although you might need it in different places. Unfortunately I couldn't get the filler I wanted around my mouth due to some emergency dental work I needed, now I have to wait till Feb!


----------



## vintageway

I also have done Botox. Then I have switched to Dysport it seems to last longer for me between 4-5 months and sometimes they run a speacial buy one area get the second free or they do a $50.00 rebate or both!! has any one tried the Oro Gold Bionics it is suppose to be work on wrinkles so as not to have to get botox.It is a little spendy but doesn't cost as much as Botox. 
would love to know if any one has info.:wondering


----------



## vintageway

Jujuma said:


> I have been getting Botox every 3-4 months for about 2 years. This last time was the first time I needed less and had less muscle movement going in. Wrinkles are caused by muscle memory, if you can't make the wrinkle, by frowning or squinting you won't have a wrinkle to get rid of. So I can say that I see how time goes by you won't need more Botox, you'll need less although you might need it in different places. Unfortunately I couldn't get the filler I wanted around my mouth due to some emergency dental work I needed, now I have to wait till Feb!


 
Why do they want you to wait so long?


----------



## Jujuma

vintageway said:


> Why do they want you to wait so long?


Because my dermo is so darn busy that was the next appointment she had. I got in earlier, Dec, for Botox because after the first time they can get you in and out pretty quick. I'm on a cancelation list. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## PetiteChaton

I am most certainly doing this at 35


----------



## shikki

Has anyone used Botox for excessive sweating?  I am 30 and while I have some fine lines my annoyance is really I sweat on my face which causes irritation and embarrassment to me since people constantly ask me if I am okay! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone had problems with Dysport/botox making their headaches worse?
I got Dysport a month ago and have so many dull headaches I am getting tired of it. I was hoping it lessen my migraine/headaches.


----------



## cheermom09

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone had problems with Dysport/botox making their headaches worse?
> I got Dysport a month ago and have so many dull headaches I am getting tired of it. I was hoping it lessen my migraine/headaches.


 

I don't get botox for headaches, but I did have a headache for at least a couple of weeks after getting it the first time.  Eventually, I felt better and the next time I got botox I didn't get any headaches, but they certainly are a side-effect of the injections.

Hoping you feel better, soon!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just started botox for my TMJ/teeth grinding.  I get it in my jaw and it's supposed to help relax the jaw and keep me from grinding and clenching as much.  I've been grinding my teeth my whole life, have tried several night guards and this was recommended by my dentist (I'm literally grinding my enamel off).  My neurologist thinks the grinding may also make my migraines worse so we are hoping it helps with those.  I had no idea what to expect but it didn't hurt at all.  I didn't have any visual change (though it's my jaw so I didn't expect anything---this wasn't done for wrinkles).  But I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this helps a little bit.


----------



## Needanotherbag

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone had problems with Dysport/botox making their headaches worse?
> I got Dysport a month ago and have so many dull headaches I am getting tired of it. I was hoping it lessen my migraine/headaches.



I get a dull headache for the first few days after wards.  Not too bad, but I do notice it.  I got Botox last time, and this time tried Dysport.  I see no difference, really like both!


----------



## whimsic

Why is botox giving people headaches?? I thought it was a treatment for headaches!


----------



## Odalysb2006

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone had problems with Dysport/botox making their headaches worse?
> I got Dysport a month ago and have so many dull headaches I am getting tired of it. I was hoping it lessen my migraine/headaches.


 

I have gotten Botox and now get Dysport.  I love it!  For me it lasts 6 months.  The first day I do get a little bit of a headache but it goes away immediately.  You are not supposed to exercise the day that you get the injections and you are supposed to keep your head elevated (don't lie down for the first 4 hours and if you do just put extra pillows). . .


----------



## chanel*liz

whimsic said:


> Why is botox giving people headaches?? I thought it was a treatment for headaches!



it's called the "botox headache" for about a few days after (or shorter, depending on the person) you usually have a dull ache where it was injected in your forehead


----------



## shiba

Just had it done for the first time.  Having a dull headache that comes and goes for the last 3 days.  So far just noticing a slight relaxing of the muscles and a little feeling of "numbing" just between the brows that comes and goes. Brows look a bit lifted, furrow a bit smoother already.

I only got the brow area done this time because I didn't know how it would take.  Rather get a touch up in a couple weeks than look overdone.


----------



## Swanky

Are you happy you did it?


----------



## shiba

Not sure yet.  Looking a bit refreshed already.  Still have the headache today.  Still able to furrow my brows but not as much- the 1 is gone already.  A bit of asymmetry when lifting my brows (one goes up a smidge more than the other) but there is a bit of lift. My eyelids have a bit of a hood so that was the reason to want the lift, hoping for a bit more still.  The center of my forehead is a bit frozen feeling and has a feeling of muscle soreness.  Like muscle fatigue after a workout.  Not liking this.  But this seems to be affecting the upper forehead and those lines have relaxed a bit too.


----------



## beachy10

I've had Dysport for 3.5 months (1st treatment) and still don't need it redone yet. The headaches I had in the beginning have gone away and so far I am happy with it.


----------



## shiba

Finally better today, almost no headache.  Had a facial yesterday.  Still can furrow brows but just barely.  Numbness almost gone.  Still have expression and can move eyebrows.  It is looking like it was a good thing that I only got the brow line done.  Forehead is relaxing enough just with that.  They would have done 10 units more and it might have been too much.  Doctor said it will be 14 days for the full effect- tomorrow is 7.


----------



## snibor

A facial days after?  My dermatologist said not to (and no eyebrow wax in the area) for 2 weeks.


----------



## vintageway

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just started botox for my TMJ/teeth grinding.  I get it in my jaw and it's supposed to help relax the jaw and keep me from grinding and clenching as much.  I've been grinding my teeth my whole life, have tried several night guards and this was recommended by my dentist (I'm literally grinding my enamel off).  My neurologist thinks the grinding may also make my migraines worse so we are hoping it helps with those.  I had no idea what to expect but it didn't hurt at all.  I didn't have any visual change (though it's my jaw so I didn't expect anything---this wasn't done for wrinkles).  But I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this helps a little bit.


 
Hi, just wondering if it help. I have a friend who has horrible pain with her TMJ. hope to hear from you good news. Thank you


----------



## emcosmo1639

vintageway said:


> Hi, just wondering if it help. I have a friend who has horrible pain with her TMJ. hope to hear from you good news. Thank you



I've only done it twice but so far I have noticed a difference.  It seems to stop the grinding more than it stops my clenching, but it has helped.  In fact, I really notice when it's time to go back for more (like right now) because my jaw will be really sore in the morning when I wake up and I'll notice myself clenching a ton during the day.  The doc says it's the botox wearing off and my muscles going back to what they used to do.  I guess over time they should atrophy and weaken, but for now I have to get it done regularly.  Oh, and for me, I've had to go a little more frequently than if you were to get it done for wrinkles (my first time was just under 3 months and now it's been just over 2 months and I am noticing the clenching again).  But for me, it's worth it.  I had ground my teeth so badly that I was willing to do just about anything to save them and now I have much less pain in the morning (oh and fewer migraines, though it's been too little time to tell if it's related).


----------



## vintageway

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've only done it twice but so far I have noticed a difference.  It seems to stop the grinding more than it stops my clenching, but it has helped.  In fact, I really notice when it's time to go back for more (like right now) because my jaw will be really sore in the morning when I wake up and I'll notice myself clenching a ton during the day.  The doc says it's the botox wearing off and my muscles going back to what they used to do.  I guess over time they should atrophy and weaken, but for now I have to get it done regularly.  Oh, and for me, I've had to go a little more frequently than if you were to get it done for wrinkles (my first time was just under 3 months and now it's been just over 2 months and I am noticing the clenching again).  But for me, it's worth it.  I had ground my teeth so badly that I was willing to do just about anything to save them and now I have much less pain in the morning (oh and fewer migraines, though it's been too little time to tell if it's related).


 Thank you for your quick reply. this may be a nosey question. Does your health Insurance cover this treatment or do they say cosmetic med? which to me it's not cosmetic it for a health problem. ps I really hate health insurance companies  Again thank you


----------



## Bcabo

When I was younger the thought of injecting anything into my face freaked me out.  Now, I am older and seeing frown lines and other "issues", the idea is sounding better and better!  
Several of my friends went to a party, it was done by a nurse.  All were happy and all looked great.  One had a slight difference in her eyebrows when she raised them, but nothing noticeable to anyone else.
I think I will def do it at some point, but I will go to either a derm or a plastic surgeon.  I am too much of a freak to get it done at a party.


----------



## wtmontana

I have to say I am in dire need of a refreshing few units to be injected into my corrugated forehead muscle as it is getting plain Frankenstein-ish when I frown or squint! Getting new sunglasses to stop the frowning but hoping Mother Dear will do me the favour of gifting just a tiny few (nothing that amounts to what you'd get from the surgeons or derms) to relax those annoying bunched muscles up there. Helps that she is a cosmetic injector and RN


----------



## shiba

snibor said:


> A facial days after? My dermatologist said not to (and no eyebrow wax in the area) for 2 weeks.


 
The doctor had no issues.  The facials I have are quite mild/relaxing and don't include any peels/stimulations etc.  It also might depend on the amount injected.  All I was told, could not lay down for 4 hours, no rubbing/massage in the injection areas for 24 hours, no strenuous exercise that day and the possible side effects.  

Update as of today, 3 weeks.  Headaches are gone, numbness gone, muscle soreness gone.  Can move eyebrows, can still make a slight furrow but not enough to wrinkle.  I think a touch up is needed on the one eyebrow as it is still a bit asymmetrical when lifting both eyebrows.  Overall I am pleased with the results but I was hoping for a bit more lift.


----------



## kira21

I'm 30's but I have never contemplated BOTOX..mabe because i have been super concious of what i eat and place on my skin.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'm only 15 so I (obviously) do not need botox, but I find it interesting to read this thread to see different points of view on it. My mom has been getting it for 10 years now, but I've noticed like celebrities and such they get it every 3 - 4 months, but my mom gets it every 8 months, I think that's what scares a lot of people into not getting botox because a lot of celebs get it too frequently. Every 8 months and it looks so natural (my mom's does at least) I've seen one person in an airport who had WAY too much botox, my mom & I were joking around saying like "who's your surgeon, I'm gonna stay away from them" LOL.


----------



## beachy10

LouboutinHottie said:


> I'm only 15 so I (obviously) do not need botox, but I find it interesting to read this thread to see different points of view on it. My mom has been getting it for 10 years now, but I've noticed like celebrities and such they get it every 3 - 4 months, but my mom gets it every 8 months, I think that's what scares a lot of people into not getting botox because a lot of celebs get it *too frequently*. Every 8 months and it looks so natural (my mom's does at least) I've seen one person in an airport who had WAY too much botox, my mom & I were joking around saying like "who's your surgeon, I'm gonna stay away from them" LOL.


 
Too frequently and too much of it all over their face. I say pick one or two problem areas and stop. I just get my 11's done and I don't have that frozen look. It looks weird when someone has no expession in their face.


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

I bid and won a "Pamper" package at a charity silent auction.  Botox was included int he package I won.  It is "Allegan Cosmetic Botox injections at two site to treat and remove facial lines".  I have NEVER had anything like this done before.  I turned 28 this year and do have crows feet and the wrinkles on the forhead in between the eyebrows, which those would be the only things I would want 'done'.  My questions are does hurt during injection? Does it hurt afterwards? How much recovery time? How long does it last? And anythign else helpful you could answer for me. I am weighing the possibilities of selling it to a friend or using it!


----------



## lawchick

At 28 you probably don't need it.   If you want to try it I would do the area between your eyebrows.  

The injections don't hurt much.  They are like little pinches or stings.  On average you get poked by the needle about 5 times.  It doesn't hurt afterward at all and there really isn't any recovery time.  The injection sites go down fairly quickly but you will get instructions from the injector about what to avoid right after the injections.  

The lasting effects differ.  I think it is supposed to last about 4-6 months but I could be wrong on that.  In any event if you are 28 that part shouldn't matter.  It takes a few days for the muscles to "freeze" fully so you won't see an immediate effect.  Once it kicks in it lasts for several months.  Then it gradually fades.


----------



## emcosmo1639

vintageway said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. this may be a nosey question. Does your health Insurance cover this treatment or do they say cosmetic med? which to me it's not cosmetic it for a health problem. ps I really hate health insurance companies  Again thank you



I just noticed that I never replied to your post, sorry.  I pay out of my pocket.  I actually didn't think to see if insurance would cover it, though I doubt they would.  For me, it's worth it.  My jaw doesn't hurt in the morning, I don't wake SO up with my grinding, I am not chipping my teeth and my migraines have improved (though I can't say if it's the botox or not since I'm on meds etc).  For anyone with TMJ I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## Santa baby

I didn't do Botox but I did lip fillers which I think is the same process. It's important to keep in mind when you're doing these types of procedres is that everyone has their own pain thresholds. I did my research before I got them done, and someone who had the same thing I got done said that it didn't hurt at all, and it was a little pinch and on a scale was 2/5. 

So to my surprise when I got them done.... I was crying they hurt sooo much!! Nevereless I was glad I got them done and am prolly going to do it again.


----------



## chunkylover53

Bump! I just got Botox in my frown lines for the first time 10 days ago. Today, my eyelids are really heavy (I look stoned) and my eyes are sunken in appearance. 

I have an appointment next week with the doctor. Do you think I should allow her a chance to fix this (presumably with more Botox) or should I cut my losses and run for the hills? Any chance this horrible look will wear off in the next few days or am I stuck with this for 3+ months? I just want to hide!


----------



## MargotChanning

Hey,
Did you get Botox in the frown lines between your eyes? That's where I get mine done. It's normal for the first few for your forehead area to feel "heavy" almost like there's something sitting on top of your forehead ( it's hard to explain, it's a weird feeling) that goes away and the next time you go back for a refill, you won't experience that feeling at all. As for the eyes dropping I would probably call the doctor who injected it and ask what they think. I might even get a second opinion as well. It may correct itself after a few day as it settles into the muscles, but I would still be concerned. How did you find out about this doctor?


----------



## chunkylover53

Thanks for your reply! Yes, in the glabella region between the eyes only. When I say heavy, I mean my brows have dropped and I possibly have eyelid ptosis also. At this stage, I am leaning towards not going back to this doctor, waiting the months for it to wear off and just chalking this up as a (horrible) learning experience. 

This doctor is from one of the most renowned cosmetic clinics in Sydney (albeit not a founding member of the clinic, I don't think).


----------



## beachy10

my dr told me if i get the droopy eye thing to come back and they can fix it. thankully i haven't seen my eyes droop but sometimes they feel really heavy


----------



## AlbertsLove

I am also curious about botox for excessive sweating? I am worried about the prices, but I am really in need of it...


----------



## MargotChanning

chunkylover53 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Yes, in the glabella region between the eyes only. When I say heavy, I mean my brows have dropped and I possibly have eyelid ptosis also. At this stage, I am leaning towards not going back to this doctor, waiting the months for it to wear off and just chalking this up as a (horrible) learning experience.
> 
> This doctor is from one of the most renowned cosmetic clinics in Sydney (albeit not a founding member of the clinic, I don't think).


 

I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad experience. If your instinct is telling you not to go back to that doctor, then I wouldn't go back. You're getting a bad feeling for a reason and you should be a 100% comfortable with someone for injections. I feel some doctors, or professionals in general, who get too much acclaim sometimes, I don't want to say get lazy, but prehaps too comfortable in their job. I never had that kind of reaction with botox. I would definetly go see another doctor and get an opinion. It'll wear off in time, but it's better to be on the safe side, that way you can prevent it from happening again. I researched Botox before I took the plunge and came across stories posted by women who had experiences similiar to yours. I reccomend checking out that site, which is www.realself.com. It is dedicated to reviewing various cosmetics surgeries from patients and doctors and has a wealth of information. In fact I was just on the site because I get restylane in my lips yesterday and they are SWOLLEN and I was looking for addtional information on what to do to reduce the swelling and they gave me some great ideas. I hope everything works out for you and gets corrected. If you have anymore questions, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## chunkylover53

Thanks so much for the help, ladies! I especially appreciate it as I have no one else to talk to this about (I hadn't told anyone I was having Botox in the first place!). I haven't been put off Botox altogether though; I'll give it another try once this wears off... at a different clinic, of course!

I love realself.com! By the way, how did you find the pain during and after having your lips done, MargotChanning?


----------



## MargotChanning

chunkylover53 said:


> Thanks so much for the help, ladies! I especially appreciate it as I have no one else to talk to this about (I hadn't told anyone I was having Botox in the first place!). I haven't been put off Botox altogether though; I'll give it another try once this wears off... at a different clinic, of course!
> 
> I love realself.com! By the way, how did you find the pain during and after having your lips done, MargotChanning?


 
Hey ChunkyLover53,

Well I was given a topical numbing cream that I put on an hour beforehand, so I was relatively numb when I was injected. All I could feel was a quick pinch and that  was the same level of pain as my botox injections to my forehead. I'm not sure how much more painful it would be without any numbing agent. I go to the same nurse for all my injections and she told me lips are more painful than the other injections I have had, like botox and juviderm in my laugh lines, so that's why she gave me the cream in advance. I think it really depends on what your pain threshold is. If you rather be numb I would make sure to ask if they can give you something when you go for your consultation and to ask in advance. That might help you make your choice on who to go to, atleast for me it would. I want the doctor/nurse who is reputable, is good with placement and gives me something to numb the pain . My nurse also told me to get Arnica pellets, which I think helped. I tooked them beforehand fter my procedure. You can get them at most health food stores, and they have arnica ointment which I also put on afterward. It helps to brusing and swelling. As for afterward, the numbing cream wore off  quickly after I was done and there was no pain. I was able to eat after and the worse swelling was the following morning, I pretty much looked like a duck. I just told everyone in work I had an allergic reaction from a facial product. It never swelled to the point it hurt, it was more annoying than anything else. I was just a litle sore where the needle went in, but it wasn't bad at all. I've been icing my lips constantly and most of the swelling is now down and I look normal again.:okay:


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Hey everyone is there anyone out there who has had Botox a number of times?
I had my first jab for frown lines which only lasted 6 weeks.....given that I have very strong and now pronounced lines I was wondering if it takes a few times before my body will stop fighting and relax already!! I've since had a second treatment ( with dysport) but it's only been 3 weeks...my lines are still pretty strong but of course I can't move them..lol
TIA for any observations from anyone.


----------



## bem3231

Jo Pedrosa said:
			
		

> Hey everyone is there anyone out there who has had Botox a number of times?
> I had my first jab for frown lines which only lasted 6 weeks.....given that I have very strong and now pronounced lines I was wondering if it takes a few times before my body will stop fighting and relax already!! I've since had a second treatment ( with dysport) but it's only been 3 weeks...my lines are still pretty strong but of course I can't move them..lol
> TIA for any observations from anyone.



I did Botox consistently for about 7 years. Yes, you begin to be able to go longer and longer between treatments. In the beginning I was going every 8-10 weeks, by the end I could go 3-6 mos.


----------



## bem3231

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the help, ladies! I especially appreciate it as I have no one else to talk to this about (I hadn't told anyone I was having Botox in the first place!). I haven't been put off Botox altogether though; I'll give it another try once this wears off... at a different clinic, of course!
> 
> I love realself.com! By the way, how did you find the pain during and after having your lips done, MargotChanning?



This is a late reply, but as someone who has done Botox for a long time I can advise that I learned through experience that for me, small doses more often yields the best results. I did get too much once and ended up looking very tired with a too heavy brow. It didn't last for the full three months - more like 3-4 weeks before it began to improve. Find a practitioner who is comfortable working with you to find the minimum dose required for a good result, even I it means you are going in more often for touch ups. I would not try to correct with more Botox.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Thanks bem3231... So what your saying is you need less sometimes? For my first 2 times she gave me max she could give. So should I ask for less next time? She is talking about injecting fillers as well next time...I have very pronounced lines after 40 odd years of squinting and bad genetics...grrrr..this time around though my lines haven't disappeared they are just a little less but I'm just not able squint. Aaaahhhh don't know what to do...might call her up and talk to her about it. Thanks again.


----------



## chunkylover53

bem3231 said:


> This is a late reply, but as someone who has done Botox for a long time I can advise that I learned through experience that for me, small doses more often yields the best results. I did get too much once and ended up looking very tired with a too heavy brow. It didn't last for the full three months - more like 3-4 weeks before it began to improve. Find a practitioner who is comfortable working with you to find the minimum dose required for a good result, even I it means you are going in more often for touch ups. I would not try to correct with more Botox.



That was a minimal dose! I never lost any movement in my forehead at all. The only indication that I'd had Botox was the heavy lids for about a week... then all evidence of Botox disappeared.

My first experience with Botox was a tremendous disappointment but I will be trying again in a few weeks time (with a different practitioner, of course).


----------



## yinggirl43

Is anyone had down Botox jawline reduction to have nice face shape ... ? I would like to have more information , I have down once time Botox injections with my friend about 9 months ago , but we both does not to work , we don't know why like this ....


----------



## MuzikPB

ive had botox twice now, and will keep on doing it.  the pros seriously outweigh the cons... it hurt alot at first but i think im getting used to the pain. i think most of it is mental anyways.


----------



## yinggirl43

It's like see once time injections how many ML they use? Some of my friend said at moment some country they do Botox cream to help face shape ,   Is anyone know about this ... Thanks


----------



## yinggirl43

MuzikPB said:
			
		

> ive had botox twice now, and will keep on doing it.  the pros seriously outweigh the cons... it hurt alot at first but i think im getting used to the pain. i think most of it is mental anyways.



Can I ask does best work on you? And which country u down ur Botox ? I was down in uk


----------



## loves

yinggirl43

i was curious so i did botox once to make my jawline sharper. it worked for a couple of months and now i'm back to normal and i decided to embrace my round face and strong jawline. my curiosity was satisfied and it's just not worth the $ even though the results are good.

i'm curious why it didn't work. usually you are required to go back after a month or so for follow-up and the doc will usually inject a little more if you feel the results are not there.

i do not have the habit of frowning so i don't have those 'eleven' lines between the brows. perhaps many years from now i might need botox again but i pray to God that i don't need to for a while.


----------



## emcosmo1639

yinggirl43 said:


> Is anyone had down Botox jawline reduction to have nice face shape ... ? I would like to have more information , I have down once time Botox injections with my friend about 9 months ago , but we both does not to work , we don't know why like this ....



I get it in my jaw for my TMJ.  The doc says it should slim my jawline down (I have a strong jawline--very strong muscles there) but I haven't noticed anything.  He says he can tell a difference (it's been about a year since I started) but I honestly can't--even if I do side by side photos.  I am fairly thin and don't have a lot of fat on my face so I don't know if that is a factor, but I don't think botox would be worth it to simply slim the jawline.  It helps my TMJ but if it didn't I wouldn't continue.


----------



## vhdos

I turned 40 this year and I think that I am finally ready to do VERY small amounts of botox in my forehead.  I have horrible furrows in between my brows and some horizontal lines that go across my forehead.  Any advice for a newbie who wants to go very conservative with botox?


----------



## yinggirl43

loves said:
			
		

> yinggirl43
> 
> i was curious so i did botox once to make my jawline sharper. it worked for a couple of months and now i'm back to normal and i decided to embrace my round face and strong jawline. my curiosity was satisfied and it's just not worth the $ even though the results are good.
> 
> i'm curious why it didn't work. usually you are required to go back after a month or so for follow-up and the doc will usually inject a little more if you feel the results are not there.
> 
> i do not have the habit of frowning so i don't have those 'eleven' lines between the brows. perhaps many years from now i might need botox again but i pray to God that i don't need to for a while.



Yes, that right . I did once time Botox to make my jawline shape as well , but i have wait week by week didn't work , than the doc put litter more , but it's still didn't work ... I don't know why like this . I have one Chinese friend she did Botox in china , she did two times Botox jawline shape , after she will keep to now.  She said in the china the doc use very Large syringes use on face. I don't know once time we did inject ,  how much Solution we had use.because I see doc use very small syringes


----------



## loves

yinggirl43 said:
			
		

> Yes, that right . I did once time Botox to make my jawline shape as well , but i have wait week by week didn't work , than the doc put litter more , but it's still didn't work ... I don't know why like this . I have one Chinese friend she did Botox in china , she did two times Botox jawline shape , after she will keep to now.  She said in the china the doc use very Large syringes use on face. I don't know once time we did inject ,  how much Solution we had use.because I see doc use very small syringes



I wouldn't dare do any surgery, in china. I live here for work. And if I go the the expat clinics it'll cost a bomb! But I like my face shape, no issues. Was just curious what it could do.


----------



## V0N1B2

vhdos said:
			
		

> I turned 40 this year and I think that I am finally ready to do VERY small amounts of botox in my forehead.  I have horrible furrows in between my brows and some horizontal lines that go across my forehead.  Any advice for a newbie who wants to go very conservative with botox?



Just do it!
Go to someone that won't push a freezy-face look on you. Just get a little bit at a time. I get the "eleven" line between the eyebrows done so I can't furrow them to make more wrinkles. I also have it put above my eyebrows to lift them very slightly. All minimal. I think you just need to be clear with the doctor about your conservative approach and your expectations. I started Botox just before I turned 40 and I think it's a good age to start. Thing is, it does wear off so you could do a little bit here and there and not necessarily all at the same time. If you don't like the look of it, don't get it in that area again. Get the "elevens" done, then the eyebrow lift, then maybe the "oven rack", then do the crow's feet. I'm not saying you need all that done, I'm just putting it out there. I wouldn't do all of those at once, but that's just me. I think it's important to have some expression in your face.  
Good luck.


----------



## sparkleswirl

vhdos said:


> I turned 40 this year and I think that I am finally ready to do VERY small amounts of botox in my forehead.  I have horrible furrows in between my brows and some horizontal lines that go across my forehead.  Any advice for a newbie who wants to go very conservative with botox?


Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000105 EndHTML:0000003254 StartFragment:0000002286 EndFragment:0000003218                     
I have gotten botox many times in my life.  I get it in my forehead, around my eyes, under my eyes (just a little bit because the muscle under my eyes are very intense), and I just started getting a little bit above my lip (helps reduce sweating).  I think it's the easiest, simplest thing to do to help give your face a little pick me up.  I agree with people above- get a little the first time, and avoid the frozen forehead look (it even feels uncomfortable if they put too much in forehead).  Most doctors I know have options where one syringe can start at $150, then $350, and then $500 so if you research some places you can find a good deal and know that it's not a big commitment.

It is not permanent and the pain is very quick, and there is no down time.
Enjoy!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks guys  I have been really anti-injection on my face, but after seeing a few friends over the weekend (mid 40's and conservative botox in the forehead), I think that I am finally warming up to the idea.  There is a doctor in my area that is supposed to be amazing when it comes to botox.  She does lectures throughout the country and her office was selected as a national training center to instruct physicians on proper administration of botox.  Needless to say, I would feel quite comfortable with her.


----------



## Caz71

I would love to get it done, have two long lines on my forehead. 
Im 41. None of those miracle creams/fillers help! argh.. 
How much does it usually cost? My mum's friend I think does it. I should call her!


----------



## emcosmo1639

vintageway said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. this may be a nosey question. Does your health Insurance cover this treatment or do they say cosmetic med? which to me it's not cosmetic it for a health problem. ps I really hate health insurance companies  Again thank you



Thought I'd tag you again since I'm updating.  I saw my migraine specialist the other day to look into the botox more.  Turns out the dr I was seeing wasn't putting it in all the spots recommended by the FDA for botox.  The one they have now sent me to recommends about 30+ different spots/injections!  They are all over including the back of your lower neck and temples.  Without insurance it will come to $1600 and that may only last a couple months!! (currently the injections in my jaw for my tmj are only lasting about 2-3 months).  As for my insurance, I have to exhaust all other options before they will cover this, but once I do, they will cover it (with the dr they choose of course).  So we have to try a few more things first but once I do that I'm good.  Oh, I also have to have a certain number of migraines per month before they will consider it too (for me they said more than 12/month, though I've read some say more than 15)  Thought you might want to know...


----------



## yinggirl43

My mother down Botox in her eyes, she said sadly, she will never down again, I can clearly feel that there is a very hard, thick tendons in her eyes following ..... She had Botox in Cardiff


----------



## MoneyPennie

I recently has dysport. I was concerned with some forehead lines but my main concern was eye brow warping. These pictures it's a little hard to see. The top picture was before the after was a week later. Try added a bit more dysport to my right eyebrow since this picture as it was sitting a little high. Before I had it done my eyebrows would warp significantly when I smiled. It was getting worse as I got  older.


----------



## chunkylover53

That looks amazing, MoneyPennie! I just had Dysport injected today (into forehead lines between my brows only). The doctor thinks I should do my crow's feet though since I have saggy brow syndrome. My immediate reaction was no, but now I'm rethinking...


----------



## MoneyPennie

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> That looks amazing, MoneyPennie! I just had Dysport injected today (into forehead lines between my brows only). The doctor thinks I should do my crow's feet though since I have saggy brow syndrome. My immediate reaction was no, but now I'm rethinking...



The crows feet turned out amazing to me. It's a  soft effect. My eyebrows  bothered me the most with the wave they got (looked worse in real life) but I really liked how the crows feet area turned out !


----------



## Noneeta

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> I recently has dysport. I was concerned with some forehead lines but my main concern was eye brow warping. These pictures it's a little hard to see. The top picture was before the after was a week later. Try added a bit more dysport to my right eyebrow since this picture as it was sitting a little high. Before I had it done my eyebrows would warp significantly when I smiled. It was getting worse as I got  older.



You have amazing eye lashes!!!


----------



## pcfc4376

You look great!


----------



## Placebo

how old are you


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Can anyone recommend someone in NYC?


----------



## MoneyPennie

Placebo said:
			
		

> how old are you



I am 27


----------



## MoneyPennie

Noneeta said:
			
		

> You have amazing eye lashes!!!



Thank you !!!


----------



## kashleen

I had Dysport for migraines - it works great and also for those nagging forehead wrinkles


----------



## lennymon

yinggirl43 said:


> Is anyone had down Botox jawline reduction to have nice face shape ... ? I would like to have more information , I have down once time Botox injections with my friend about 9 months ago , but we both does not to work , we don't know why like this ....



yep I've just had my 7th shot today (over the past 2.5 years) I've had to get 3 doses all 3 months apart from each other for it to reach its full potential. when I look back at my old photos the changes are really noticeable...from round/square to oval. which country did you get it done?


----------



## LOUISBOY

I Love Botox & Dysport! Its a great way to prevent and treat current wrinkles, I am a male and I get it done on my forehead area and I absolutely love the results!


----------



## MarneeB

^It PREVENTS wrinkles? I had botox in several places for migraines but it didn't work, actually made them worse.


----------



## chunkylover53

How often does everyone have their Botox topped up? I am 7 weeks post-injection and starting to see movement return already. I am booked in for an appointment 3 months from the first visit, but I am wondering if the effects are wearing off faster than average (and frankly seeing those glabellar lines return is a rude shock!). Do you wait for all movement to return or just some movement before a revisit?


----------



## Jujuma

MarneeB said:
			
		

> ^It PREVENTS wrinkles? I had botox in several places for migraines but it didn't work, actually made them worse.



If your face is not moving you're helping to fight agains "memory" lines caused by constant use of movement to that area of the face. For example people who get deep forehead lines when they frown, eye crinkles from squinting, nasal folds from smiling. It doesn't prevent them but keeps them from getting supper deep. I read this in a magazine once.


----------



## amkur

chunkylover53 said:


> How often does everyone have their Botox topped up? I am 7 weeks post-injection and starting to see movement return already. I am booked in for an appointment 3 months from the first visit, but I am wondering if the effects are wearing off faster than average (and frankly seeing those glabellar lines return is a rude shock!). Do you wait for all movement to return or just some movement before a revisit?



Botox lasts on the average 3-4 months, although I do have patients that report it lasts 5-6 months. I would call the clinic from which you received the injections and let them know the effects are already wearing off. Several factors can affect Botox longevity such as: not enough Botox units injected, the Botox dilution,  taking metabolism boosting supplements, or issues with the Botox vial from the manufacturer (Allergan), or immunity to Botox.


----------



## emcosmo1639

MarneeB said:


> ^It PREVENTS wrinkles? I had botox in several places for migraines but it didn't work, actually made them worse.



When I had mine done (for migraines) they did tell me it could cause headaches.  How many injections did you have?  Where did you have them?  Did you have it from a migraine specialist?  I ask because I started with someone who had "experience with migraines" but only did injections in my forehead and temple.  Once I had my annual appt with my specialist and he referred me the dr told me the injections weren't enough.  According to my dr, the FDA regs (and effective dose) includes 30+ (I think it's 31, but not sure) injections throughout the forehead, temple, neck, back of the neck etc.  If your dr. is only injecting them in the forehead it won't do anything (at least most likely won't).  

If it helps, I've done a lot of research on this and the benefits of botox are not that much better over placebo.  My first treatment I covered but starting next year my insurance will cover them so I will continue (at least for now).  If it was still out of pocket I wouldn't recommend it, but since it's covered I'll take the 1-2 migraine reduction.  

If you have any questions at all please PM me.  I've suffered from severe migraines since I was 9 so I can either offer advice or sympathy, depending!


----------



## MarneeB

emcosmo1639 said:


> When I had mine done (for migraines) they did tell me it could cause headaches.  How many injections did you have?  Where did you have them?  Did you have it from a migraine specialist?  I ask because I started with someone who had "experience with migraines" but only did injections in my forehead and temple.  Once I had my annual appt with my specialist and he referred me the dr told me the injections weren't enough.  According to my dr, the FDA regs (and effective dose) includes 30+ (I think it's 31, but not sure) injections throughout the forehead, temple, neck, back of the neck etc.  If your dr. is only injecting them in the forehead it won't do anything (at least most likely won't).
> 
> If it helps, I've done a lot of research on this and the benefits of botox are not that much better over placebo.  My first treatment I covered but starting next year my insurance will cover them so I will continue (at least for now).  If it was still out of pocket I wouldn't recommend it, but since it's covered I'll take the 1-2 migraine reduction.
> 
> If you have any questions at all please PM me.  I've suffered from severe migraines since I was 9 so I can either offer advice or sympathy, depending!





I PM'd you!


----------



## Anne1111

I can't wait to have it done, :smile1


----------



## etk123

Hi girls. I'm considering Botox for forehead lines, the horizontal ones. How many units is average for a starting, conservative dose? I'm trying to get a feel for pricing. My derm is offering a special for Juvederm with 10 units of Botox free. I'm 37 and my lines are just starting to bug me. I don't have 11 lines. Thanks!


----------



## marina230

etk123 said:


> Hi girls. I'm considering Botox for forehead lines, the horizontal ones. How many units is average for a starting, conservative dose? I'm trying to get a feel for pricing. My derm is offering a special for Juvederm with 10 units of Botox free. I'm 37 and my lines are just starting to bug me. I don't have 11 lines. Thanks!



I think 10 units is a very small amount to make a difference. If I do whole forehead it takes around 30-40 units and may be 10-20 for eyes. I just did 2 weeks ago and use 50 units.


----------



## etk123

marina230 said:


> I think 10 units is a very small amount to make a difference. If I do whole forehead it takes around 30-40 units and may be 10-20 for eyes. I just did 2 weeks ago and use 50 units.



 I thought it sounded too low. I think my sister gets 30 units in her forehead, I'll have to look into getting more than the 10. Thanks!


----------



## etilford

I usually get 77 units around my eyes every 3 months, but I use dysport and I love it. It lasts longer than Botox and it is cheaper


----------



## amkur

etilford said:


> I usually get 77 units around my eyes every 3 months, but I use dysport and I love it. It lasts longer than Botox and it is cheaper



Keep in mind the dosing for Dysport is completely different from Botox. Using 77 units of Dysport is roughly equal to 30-32 units of Botox, depending on the dilution of the Dysport. It is slightly cheaper but the longevity does vary from person to person.


----------



## amkur

etk123 said:


> I thought it sounded too low. I think my sister gets 30 units in her forehead, I'll have to look into getting more than the 10. Thanks!



If you are treating just the forehead lines and not the area in between your eyebrows, 10 units is conservative but it does depend on the size of the person's forehead. If you include the frown lines ( the area between the eyebrows), then 30 units sounds more plausible.


----------



## dani2shop

I have gotten twice im only 24 but I love the results and its so preventive for younger gals.


----------



## Elisa123

I've been thinking about getting botox in my calves, but my friend thats had it done said it made walking tiring and her muscles felt a bit weird.  Her legs loked great though!


----------



## Myrkur

Is it also possible to use botox for just a little lip plumping but still looking natural? Or do you always get the botox effect?


----------



## V0N1B2

No. You can't put botox in your lips.  You need a filler for plumping.  You wouldn't be able to move your lips if you put botox in them.


----------



## boxermom

I haven't read the entire thread (sorry!), but has anyone tried Botox and it didn't work? A few years ago my dermatologist used it on me and I was happy with the result. Kept it up, then it quit working. Then he tried Restylane and it didn't work either. The area that I'm most self-conscious about is the parallel (ll) lines between my eyebrows.

Maybe I need to go to someone else or can you develop resistance to it?


----------



## cotinara

I am 27 and have always been a frowner (when i study, think, am pissed off) so the 'eleven' lines between my eyes is intense. I had it done back in october has a free trial because I was with my sister who was getting lip injections. and I LOVED IT!! i literally didn't have the elevens anymore! 

its feb now and literally they came back out of the blue (i.e. i wasn't paying attention) They aren't has severe as before but enough that it is noticeable. I am going in today to get some more injections.


----------



## kianpark17

cotinara said:


> I am 27 and have always been a frowner (when i study, think, am pissed off) so the 'eleven' lines between my eyes is intense. I had it done back in october has a free trial because I was with my sister who was getting lip injections. and I LOVED IT!! i literally didn't have the elevens anymore!
> 
> its feb now and literally they came back out of the blue (i.e. i wasn't paying attention) They aren't has severe as before but enough that it is noticeable. I am going in today to get some more injections.


Yeah that's what Botox does, it relaxes the muscles so that it isn't as contracted as it previously was. It lasts for months (depending on how your body copes with it), but you'll need follow up injections. What scares me is that there are some doctors who aren't fully aware of what botox is and risk giving more of the drug than what's recommended just to have a "longer effect." We really need to watch out for those and do our homework before anything else.


----------



## kianpark17

Myrkur said:


> Is it also possible to use botox for just a little lip plumping but still looking natural? Or do you always get the botox effect?


No, that's not what botox is more. It's more of a muscle relaxant that "gets rid" of wrinkles by relaxing the tensed up muscles controlling it. You might need a filler or possible even re-contour your jaw instead. Some people do that to give more emphasis to the lips by slimming down the jaw.


----------



## alicelin1990

Done it on my forehead.. The results are stunning. Made my forehead completely smooth... Abit over smooth that it looks shiny. Lol
An I can't move my forehead at all... 
And my eyes seem to be more droopier because I can't use my forehead muscles.
Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## kianpark17

alicelin1990 said:


> Done it on my forehead.. The results are stunning. Made my forehead completely smooth... Abit over smooth that it looks shiny. Lol
> An I can't move my forehead at all...
> And my eyes seem to be more droopier because I can't use my forehead muscles.
> Does this happen to anyone else?


How long has it been since your last injection and how long have you been using botox? That's just what botox does - relaxes the muscles by interrupting nerve signals that control it. But I would be careful of where I go to because if your eyes sag because you can't move your forehead muscles, then you'd end up having ptosis or worse, permanent paralysis of your eyelids.


----------



## cotinara

kianpark17 said:


> How long has it been since your last injection and how long have you been using botox? That's just what botox does - relaxes the muscles by interrupting nerve signals that control it. But I would be careful of where I go to because if your eyes sag because you can't move your forehead muscles, then you'd end up having ptosis or worse, permanent paralysis of your eyelids.




i know that the first 2 days after I have it done, my eyebrows feel heavy which automatically makes it look like my eyes aren't fully open. But that goes away and you shouldn't feel that heaviness anymore. HOWEVER if you feel like your eyes are droopy, you can't physically open you eyelid or someone notices no movement when you attempt to open/close call the doctor IMMEDIATELY. They will want to know/monitor like the previous poster said it could by ptosis and go away (personally experience it will go away with time, you will regain ability) with time or permeant paralysis.


----------



## OneTrackMind

I'm only 18, so I'm not considering botox, but I probably will when I hit mid-30s.


----------



## kianpark17

cotinara said:


> i know that the first 2 days after I have it done, my eyebrows feel heavy which automatically makes it look like my eyes aren't fully open. But that goes away and you shouldn't feel that heaviness anymore. HOWEVER if you feel like your eyes are droopy, you can't physically open you eyelid or someone notices no movement when you attempt to open/close call the doctor IMMEDIATELY. They will want to know/monitor like the previous poster said it could by ptosis and go away (personally experience it will go away with time, you will regain ability) with time or permeant paralysis.


yes, most injections are rather routinely done and is treated as any ordinary injection. And I agree, ANY prolonged lost of sensation, eye/eyelid control, or loss of perception should be reported asap! I haven't heard of anyone going permanently blind over botox but paralysis should never be taken lightly.


----------



## cheon

Worked like a charm in my case and lasted for 6 months. I heard that some lasts shorter and that it depends on our body's metabolism. It's a "quick" fix if you don't want to have a face lift.


----------



## cheon

alicelin1990 said:


> Done it on my forehead.. The results are stunning. Made my forehead completely smooth... Abit over smooth that it looks shiny. Lol
> An I can't move my forehead at all...
> And my eyes seem to be more droopier because I can't use my forehead muscles.
> Does this happen to anyone else?


Never happened to me. Maybe the doc used too much? Mine wasn't as "stiff" as I thought it would be and I could still move my forehead muscles. Droopier eyelids? I'd ask for a refund lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

Hi everyone. I was just wondering what are the usual AREAS that botox is injected. I know forehead, eleven, and crows feet are mentioned a lot. But, I was just wondering if anyone has had botox for under eyes and jowls. Also I have what some call an Orange peel chin. Very ponderous. Acne scarred. Can botox help in this area or not really? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## kianpark17

NicolesCloset said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering what are the usual AREAS that botox is injected. I know forehead, eleven, and crows feet are mentioned a lot. But, I was just wondering if anyone has had botox for under eyes and jowls. Also I have what some call an Orange peel chin. Very ponderous. Acne scarred. Can botox help in this area or not really? Sorry for all the questions


I don't think that it would work for your jowls since the muscles attached to it isn't the main problem. I think a facelift would be the best option. For under the eyes, I'd be VERY cautious of who will perform it because I've read a lot of procedures that have backfired and have resulted in ptosis (sagging eyes). For an orange peel chin, I think that botox will work in this case. Whether or not fillers will be needed will be up to the doctor I guess.


----------



## chunkylover53

NicolesCloset said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering what are the usual AREAS that botox is injected. I know forehead, eleven, and crows feet are mentioned a lot. But, I was just wondering if anyone has had botox for under eyes and jowls. Also I have what some call an Orange peel chin. Very ponderous. Acne scarred. Can botox help in this area or not really? Sorry for all the questions



Yep, Botox can be used for jowls, but effectiveness varies. However, you really need an expert for Botox on the lower face. 

Also, I believe Botox can be used sparingly under the eyes, but it would be in conjunction with Botox in the crow's feet. Again, one for the experts only and some doctors will refuse to put Botox under the eye. Really, for the under eye, your first port of call is laser and fillers.


----------



## shiba

Has anyone had botox to correct a frowning mouth - where the sides of the mouth naturally down turn when relaxed?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Thanks everyone. Im confused about what units are. How is that determined? How much should someone buy for noth eyes


----------



## msop04

NicolesCloset said:


> Thanks everyone. Im confused about what units are. How is that determined? How much should someone buy for noth eyes



Hi, NicolesCloset!

Units are for measuring a volume of liquid.  1 ml (or cc) = 100 units

However, there is NOT a direct relationship between Botox and the volume being injected.  

This is why:
Botox comes in vials of 100 units, BUT the material must be reconstituted (think "diluted") with saline...  Most doctors will reconstitute with between 1 and 2.5 ml (sometimes even 4 ml).  This would translate to each 1 ml (cc) syringe containing between 25-100 units of actual BOTOX.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Thanks mso. It does help. Is there a way to find out how many units are needed in certain areas if the face or does that vary.


----------



## msop04

NicolesCloset said:


> Thanks mso. It does help. Is there a way to find out how many units are needed in certain areas if the face or does that vary.



This will vary depending on how much the Botox is diluted and how much your MD thinks will be beneficial.  Sorry, I guess that's not a definitive answer by any means!  LOL


----------



## Lovinglifettmax

Sunshine said:


> Has anyone ever had it??? I have some questions!


I have just done my first ever botox in Seoul on my jaw cuz I have angular chin, not that huge but enuf to make my face look big on photos *frown*. 

Anyways, after the botox when I checked the bottle, I found out that it was EXPIRED!! It wrote: EXP 2010/09. The doctor claimed its from Allergan and the bottle stated it was Allergan but I kinda doubt so. Anyone had done angular chin botox before? And what was the unit given? And where can I ask for help in Seoul? Help.....


----------



## Lovinglifettmax

MoneyPennie said:


> I recently has dysport. I was concerned with some forehead lines but my main concern was eye brow warping. These pictures it's a little hard to see. The top picture was before the after was a week later. Try added a bit more dysport to my right eyebrow since this picture as it was sitting a little high. Before I had it done my eyebrows would warp significantly when I smiled. It was getting worse as I got  older.
> 
> 
> Actually is there any difference between Dysport and Botox? Have you taken botox before? Hmmm..I'm just wondering..


----------



## Princessdiary

I just had a shot today..... It HURTS SO MUCH! The botox was injected in the muscles while u grit your teeth, so it HURTSSSSS! No anaesthesia/numbing creams. I felt like my jaw just had a severe exercise. I had difficulties eating onigiri in the first hour. But at night, my jaw feels & looks good already tho i was told to see result in 2 weeks.


----------



## mouseyval

I have done Botox injections (for V-line) jaw area. It is very effective for me after my 3rd injection. i remembered the 1st AND 2nd time wasnt very obvious and effectiveness only lasted for about 4-5 months for my case. It will gradually become very obvious-looking when the people around you noticed and compliment your looks. It takes a while for your body to react and different people have different levels of absorption rates. I am very pleased with my v-line after botox treatment but it is a temporary effect. And not very cost effective. 
I done it in Singapore and signed a package (4 injections in 1 package), <$3000. 
Once your face starts to react faster, it will not need to inject every 4 mths, you will only need to 'touch up' every 6 months


----------



## cheon

Princessdiary said:


> I just had a shot today..... It HURTS SO MUCH! The botox was injected in the muscles while u grit your teeth, so it HURTSSSSS! No anaesthesia/numbing creams. I felt like my jaw just had a severe exercise. I had difficulties eating onigiri in the first hour. But at night, my jaw feels & looks good already tho i was told to see result in 2 weeks.


As they say, no pain, no glory. Congratulations tho! Where did you get your shots taken?


----------



## ClaudiaDK

I had mine about 1,5 years ago on the forehead and only now are the lines coming back. Pure genius! Had it done with a plastic surgeon though. Would never do it with someone without a medical degree.


----------



## HermesGirlQ8

Hi everyone! 
New here... 
I have had Botox for a few years now.. only around forehead and between the eyebrows (on that crease that so many people get).... It's amazing! And because I really don't have lines anywhere else (good genes Praise God)... I get pretty long lasting results with the Botox too.. I only really have to do it once every year or even more  But I do get mine done by a plastic surgeon.


----------



## NicolesCloset

How long does botox take to kick on once it's done?


----------



## HermesGirlQ8

NicolesCloset said:


> How long does botox take to kick on once it's done?


It takes normally a couple days up to a week.. but I notice lines getting filled right away.. (probably from the swelling).


----------



## happypills

I have done botox for my squared jaw twice... once last march and another one two weeks ago. The first time I had 100 units. 35 units on each jaw muscle and another 15 units on each chin so enhance the V face... result was pretty obvious but it was too much for me as I had stiff smiles for the next 3 months. The botox i did two weeks ago, I only had 25 units on each jaw and I think it is pretty decent. Generally botox is quite good for jaw muscles but effect lasts about 6 months?


----------



## happypills

Princessdiary said:


> I just had a shot today..... It HURTS SO MUCH! The botox was injected in the muscles while u grit your teeth, so it HURTSSSSS! No anaesthesia/numbing creams. I felt like my jaw just had a severe exercise. I had difficulties eating onigiri in the first hour. But at night, my jaw feels & looks good already tho i was told to see result in 2 weeks.



Oh dear... The minimal you should get is probably iced pack to be placed on your jaws for awhile before the injections. Results will be prominent in two weeks time, especially when taking photos. Try not to consume food like squids etc.... Hope you will like the outcome!


----------



## princess8642

I have had botox just under eye brows to give them a nice arch and lift.. I love it


----------



## boxermom

I had posted earlier about not getting any results from the last couple tries at Botox, so I gave up. I decided to go to a *medspa* where they do a LOT of these procedures. A nurse/PA did it and her technique was completely different from the way the dermatologist did it and I see a big improvement just after 4 days. So glad I tried it again.


----------



## buzzytoes

Did anyone notice results the very first time they did Botox or did it take a few tries? I just had it done Wednesday for the first time ever. Wanted to get rid of the "elevens" between my eyebrows and the lady told me that in order to smooth them out completely I would probably have to get a little filler in there. So far I have noticed that my forehead doesn't wrinkle as much as it used to but it doesn't quite look as smooth as I expect it to when I am relaxed. I know it takes a few days to get complete results but also wondering if it will smooth out more the more times I do it.


----------



## chunkylover53

buzzytoes said:


> Did anyone notice results the very first time they did Botox or did it take a few tries? I just had it done Wednesday for the first time ever. Wanted to get rid of the "elevens" between my eyebrows and the lady told me that in order to smooth them out completely I would probably have to get a little filler in there. So far I have noticed that my forehead doesn't wrinkle as much as it used to but it doesn't quite look as smooth as I expect it to when I am relaxed. I know it takes a few days to get complete results but also wondering if it will smooth out more the more times I do it.



You should get results the first time but optimum results take a few Botox treatments. I have done my elevens a few times now and the results are about 85% smooth, however my doctor also said I need filler for it to be completely smooth. I'm a little concerned about necrosis from filler in the forehead so I have been procrastinating on the filler bit...


----------



## Trishsul

mouseyval said:


> I have done Botox injections (for V-line) jaw area. It is very effective for me after my 3rd injection. i remembered the 1st AND 2nd time wasnt very obvious and effectiveness only lasted for about 4-5 months for my case. It will gradually become very obvious-looking when the people around you noticed and compliment your looks. It takes a while for your body to react and different people have different levels of absorption rates. I am very pleased with my v-line after botox treatment but it is a temporary effect. And not very cost effective.
> I done it in Singapore and signed a package (4 injections in 1 package), <$3000.
> Once your face starts to react faster, it will not need to inject every 4 mths, you will only need to 'touch up' every 6 months



Hi Mouseyval, 
I am planning to get a botox for my chubby cheek, may I know where did you get it in Singapore? Also, do you or did you experience any numbness? Inability to smile, or any side effects? Will highly appreciate your reply. Thanks!!


----------



## cutiepiepie

Trishsul said:


> Hi Mouseyval,
> I am planning to get a botox for my chubby cheek, may I know where did you get it in Singapore? Also, do you or did you experience any numbness? Inability to smile, or any side effects? Will highly appreciate your reply. Thanks!!


Yep, had botox on the forehead and crows feet... I didnt need very much though as thanks to asian genetics I dont have any "creases / wrinkles" yet but it was more prevantative.

I am really happy with the results as my facial muscles dont move, but it really depends on your expectations. My cosmetic doctor was great and she didnt try to oversell me botox in other areas and she did tell me my skin was quite good so it wouldnt be as noticeable as mature woman who has deep crows feet... no down time, and I had ice packs on the areas before the needle was inserted it was like being pinched on the face - no pain, no swelling and no bruises but my dr she is an angel ^_^

Just make sure you are getting botox and not some synthetic substitute, there have been cases here in australia where people have been using fakes they have bought on the black market and then had nasty reactions to it. Its your face, its not worth the risk!!

I had mine in Australia (where I live) so cant really advise costs unless you are paying in aud


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

i wish if i can have botox to make my jaw muscle smaller. too bad thrs no such procedure in my country and it needs to be done several times within 6 months for best results.


----------



## Fleurielle

I have been having Botox twice a year for about 6 years now and think its wonderful, but as others have said its important to go to a qualified medical practitioner as things can go wrong.


----------



## Fleurielle

tephteph said:


> Which area u get botox?


 Forehead frown lines and crows feet area.


----------



## Esther O.

Do you have some before and after pictures?


----------



## flojo1985

i did plenty of botox but at the masseter muscle.... i have to say.. choosing a skilled injector is very important... btw there is new "korean" botox.. it's cheaper than the standard botox.// about half the price and works the same


----------



## Agg0727

I had Botox in my underarms. I didn't swear a drop for 8 months! Loved it especially being in Arizona


----------



## flojo1985

tephteph said:


> Can u tell us more about it and where to get it


i used to do it in this clinic called richmond laser.. , it's in richmond, vancouver..... the doctor's name is dr wong..he's good at it.. he knows where to place the botox to make your jaw less square without losing your cheeks...

but when i came to indo all the doctors just randomly put it anywhere.. i look so gaunt.. so i stopped doing it... but in indo they have "korean botox" now.. it's half the price of the normal botox.. about 5 bucks/unit .. i did it at lviors but the results were so unsatisfactory .. i looked so gaunt after.. (they inject  close to the inner middle of the face so i lost my cheeks)... where dr wong usually just inject in 3 small dots (.5 cm apart) in the shape of a triangle.. in the furthest part of the masseter muscle(the back)... sorry if my explanation is kinda confusing...


----------



## Chushop

Careful. Do some don't go overboard


----------



## flojo1985

tephteph said:


> R u indonesian? Why don't u come to korea to get it n do some shopping while doing it? "I know its unnecessary" i was just curious why would u do it at random places.. x)



i did it in vancouver when i was living there..

then i moved to indo because i married and indonesian...
i live in surabaya and i don't think there are a lot of skilled doctors doing that kind of stuff here (or at least i haven't found one )...
botox is really a simple procedure with no downtime that must be repeated every 6 months.. i thought i'd be a waste of money buying the ticket.. staying at the hotel( even if i got a cheap ticket i must spend around 4 jt for ticket + hotel + taxi) (the botox cost itself is probably 3 jt max) 
plus i'm a new mom so i can't leave my little boy behind unless it is absolutely necesarry (big surgery, business...etc) or else my husband will be extremely unhappy lol

so i didn't think it's worth it to go to korea for it  (that's probably a different case for surgery though)


----------



## KPStar

I've gotten botox before for my frown lines between my eyebrows. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## kb23

I've got botox done 2x now, along my frown lines. I notice beside minimising frowns and lines, it also helped so much with my acne. Does anyone else feel the same effect? I had nil breakout during the months it was still active, that was the only reason why I did it the second time just to see.


----------



## Pearlyjam

How old were you when you first got Botox? How many units did you get? I'm 24 and starting to get it for preventative reasons.


----------



## K Couture

age of first botox depends primarily on age when vanity peaks  lol


----------



## AllieL

I think you should get whatever makes you feel good but never go overboard so that you look "plastic". The whole point of plastic surgery/Botox is to enhance your natural beauty! I'm 32 & I've been dying to get Botox in my forehead for some years now! When I was 17 or 18 ( in May 2000) I had my breasts augmented. I have never regretted it on day & it was one of the best choices I ever made! Botox is less permanent but there is no right or wrong age to start getting it. If it makes you feel better do it for yourself! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## V0N1B2

24 is waaaay too young for Botox, IMO


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

Depends on what you get the botox for, IMO


----------



## Tahoma

Pearlyjam said:


> How old were you when you first got Botox? How many units did you get? I'm 24 and starting to get it for preventative reasons.


At the moment I cannot imagine to have botox injected and I am a 45 years old German woman. In Germany I have never seen a woman that had injected Botox and made her look better. They have oversize lips or no more mimic in her faces. You say, you would do it for preventative reasons. Since the effect does not last for a long time: What does preventative mean? I think a preventative use will not help you to look younger or better when you are older. I think you should do it WHEN you want to look younger/better. So you can save your money for a few years more ...
Think about it!


----------



## Pearlyjam

My reasoning behind getting botox at such a young ageis to prevent wrinkles from forming. I'm only getting 18 units total so nothing major. It is between my brows and a dab in my forehead. I think that if I never make frown lines than I won't get wrinkles? Does that make sense? Or am I crazy?


----------



## Janberan

Just before my 22nd for my large masseter jaw muscles.. I clenched and grinned very hard in my sleep prior to this. I had cracks and chips in my molars as a result of bruxism


----------



## Ringerz

I had my lips injected with fillers about 5 months ago, was really impressed with the result.
Spoke to the Doctor about botox and he, I hope, gave an honest opinion and said I could do with a just a little botox to lift my eyelids, still thinking about it


----------



## Pearlyjam

Why was my thread about age of first botox combined with this thread? Even though it does have to do with botox, I don't think it should be clumped all together.


----------



## K Couture

PS: just for your reference, in future request Korean botox instead of regular botox. Its a replicated botox of sorts and has same results (i got it done on the 14th of May the day before i flew out of seoul) and is half the price!!!! Works fast too as my jaw is super slim now after not having botox for over 8 months my jaw muscles had returned


----------



## XiaoMimi

K Couture said:


> PS: just for your reference, in future request Korean botox instead of regular botox. Its a replicated botox of sorts and has same results (i got it done on the 14th of May the day before i flew out of seoul) and is half the price!!!! Works fast too as my jaw is super slim now after not having botox for over 8 months my jaw muscles had returned


Agree. Korean Brand botox produces same effect as USA brand. Both lasts about same too.


----------



## K Couture

I was told by one surgeon it lasts 4 months tho. While US one lasts 6 months? But then other surgeons suggest its exactly the same and only difference is price. Well ill have to wait and see!


----------



## pankajsinghal

Botox Treatment is used widely as a muscle relaxing injection for wrinkles treatment. It is extremely effective skin treatment to change the appearance of wrinkles and deep lines. It also helps in preventing the formation of new lines as the treatment relaxes the facial muscles and reduces extra facial movements.


----------



## wishingstar

Anyone know how much botox injection usually cost in the US vs. in Korea or Taiwan?

I'm thinking of getting botox to shrink my jaw muscles and trying to figure out the most cost effective place to do it.

Advice appreciated


----------



## KitsChick

I'm under 30, and had my first treatment about a month ago. I'm very happy with the results, and it looks totally natural. I got it on my forehead for 11's and horizontal lines. They are completely gone now.
I would do it again in a heartbeat..I'm looking forward to my follow up in July.

Tip: Scrunch/wrinkle the injected area as much as possible immediately after. It helps the product settle better.My Dr. says sometimes they don't mention this to patients but should.


----------



## TinksDelite

I pay between $9-11 a unit.  Typically takes 40 units for my 11's and crows feet.


----------



## Prettyn

I love botox , I'm thinking of getting botox under my eyes.


----------



## V0N1B2

Prettyn said:


> I love botox , I'm thinking of getting botox under my eyes.


Ouch. That sounds painful.  What is the desired effect from having injections under the eyes? 


pankajsinghal said:


> [FONT=&quot]HI,
> Botox treatment is an cosmetic surgery procedure that removes the wrinkles and deep lines. I was searching for botox treatment and I found a very useful blog on it..You can check *here*...Plz let me know if you find it useful..[/FONT]


Actually Botox is not a "cosmetic surgery procedure". It is simply, an injection of botulism toxin placed into the muscles, thus "paralyzing" said muscles.  It does not remove wrinkles and deep lines. It stops the muscles from forming wrinkles by not allowing the movements that create them, like frown lines for example. It may give the appearance of smoothing out existing wrinkles, but only because when contracted, those muscles under the skin no longer are able to produce a wrinkled appearance.



minleebo said:


> Hey,
> this is so kind of you. i saw your blog but all the clinic here about in India i think. But i want to do my surgery in Korea. So can you help me find/suggest clinic and doctor in Korea (Seoul ) ?
> 
> if you get related reliable website of clinic or surgeon please let me know. I will feel less stressful


Please check the Asian Plastic Surgery Forum for answers to your questions about procedures and recommendations in Korea.


----------



## Prettyn

V0N1B2 said:


> Ouch. That sounds painful.  What is the desired effect from having injections under the eyes?
> 
> Actually Botox is not a "cosmetic surgery procedure". It is simply, an injection of botulism toxin placed into the muscles, thus "paralyzing" said muscles.  It does not remove wrinkles and deep lines. It stops the muscles from forming wrinkles by not allowing the movements that create them, like frown lines for example. It may give the appearance of smoothing out existing wrinkles, but only because when contracted, those muscles under the skin no longer are able to produce a wrinkled appearance.
> 
> 
> Please check the Asian Plastic Surgery Forum for answers to your questions about procedures and recommendations in Korea.


I heard botox under the eye gets rid of wrinkles. Still thinking about it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Prettyn said:


> I heard botox under the eye gets rid of wrinkles. Still thinking about it.



I think they usually use a filler like Juvaderm under your eyes, not Botox. I had mine done (it's called your tear troughs) but didn't really notice a difference. Seems like you get the same effect (or maybe a better one) by filling the marionette lines.


----------



## TinksDelite

I get it under my eyes.. filler has a different effect.  Botox isn't 'cleared' for under eye use so you have to really trust your injector.  I go to one of the best


----------



## coconutsboston

wishingstar said:


> Anyone know how much botox injection usually cost in the US vs. in Korea or Taiwan?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting botox to shrink my jaw muscles and trying to figure out the most cost effective place to do it.
> 
> Advice appreciated


Mine is between $12-$15/unit.


----------



## Prettyn

TinksDelite said:


> I get it under my eyes.. filler has a different effect.  Botox isn't 'cleared' for under eye use so you have to really trust your injector.  I go to one of the best


Thanks.


----------



## KitsChick

I had 2 injections either in the corner or under each eye.I couldn't see exactly where. It didn't hurt ( the ice they used before the needle hurt more) 

Also just wondering, I had my first treatment a month ago, and it's starting to wear off a bit.. my Dr. recommends coming back every three months, but should I go sooner? or maybe ask for more next time? He used 43 units for forehead and eyes and I'm not sure if this is considered a lot.


----------



## TinksDelite

KitsChick said:


> I had 2 injections either in the corner or under each eye.I couldn't see exactly where. It didn't hurt ( the ice they used before the needle hurt more)
> 
> Also just wondering, I had my first treatment a month ago, and it's starting to wear off a bit.. my Dr. recommends coming back every three months, but should I go sooner? or maybe ask for more next time? He used 43 units for forehead and eyes and I'm not sure if this is considered a lot.


 
If it's wearing off after a month they did not use enough  (purely my opinion) heck the full effect doesn't even show for 10-14 days! Mine lasts closer to 3-4 months.


----------



## Dave.gl

I did Botox before to achieve a slimmer face by having it injected into masseter muscles.

Satisfying results but obviously very temporary.


----------



## cdtracing

I've had both Botox & Juvederm injections.  My results seem to last longer than they did at first.  I have my forehead, 11's between my eyes, crowsfeet & every so often just on the outside of the corners of my mouth.  I've had Juvederm injected in my marionette lines & frown lines around my mouth.  I've considered Juvederm Voluma for under my eyes but have been told there may be some bruising causing black eyes.  So I'm giving this more thought.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> I've had both Botox & Juvederm injections.  My results seem to last longer than they did at first.  I have my forehead, 11's between my eyes, crowsfeet & every so often just on the outside of the corners of my mouth.  I've had Juvederm injected in my marionette lines & frown lines around my mouth.  I've considered Juvederm Voluma for under my eyes but have been told there may be some bruising causing black eyes.  So I'm giving this more thought.




I had regular Juvederm in the hollows under the eye...bad hereditary dark circles. It did work but a painful procedure...even with numbing cream/ice.  
For the pain involved I wish it lasted longer but the Voluma may last longer!


----------



## perfection77

I started getting botox about 4 years ago. It truly is a miracle in terms of getting rid of the crows feet and the "11's" in between the eye. It can be uncomfortable on the forehead however-but that lasts only about 2 weeks tops. I'm now just learning that botox can possibly reduce a square jaw, so I'm going to see if I'm a candidate.


----------



## mad_caliope

cdtracing said:


> I've had both Botox & Juvederm injections.  My results seem to last longer than they did at first.  I have my forehead, 11's between my eyes, crowsfeet & every so often just on the outside of the corners of my mouth.  I've had Juvederm injected in my marionette lines & frown lines around my mouth.  I've considered Juvederm Voluma for under my eyes but have been told there may be some bruising causing black eyes.  So I'm giving this more thought.


 
I get both Botox and Restylane injections under my eyes.  I have significantly less bruising if I take Arnica for several days before and after the injections.  Some fillers are not approved for above the mouth area (like Radiesse), but the Restylane works well and lasts me a good nine months.


----------



## cdtracing

mad_caliope said:


> I get both Botox and Restylane injections under my eyes.  I have significantly less bruising if I take Arnica for several days before and after the injections.  Some fillers are not approved for above the mouth area (like Radiesse), but the Restylane works well and lasts me a good nine months.



I had my botox touch up today.  I've made an appointment for June 1st to get an LP Photofacial & Juverderm/Voluma touch up afterwards.  I'm thinking about getting under my eyes done too to fill in a little of the hollow looks & diminish some of the age bags. LOL


----------



## bisousx

perfection77 said:


> . I'm now just learning that botox can possibly reduce a square jaw, so I'm going to see if I'm a candidate.



Yup, I get it done to make my face skinnier. Love it! It takes a month to start seeing results but looks like I've lost 10 lbs in the face everytime. I naturally have a wide jaw, though, so it works very well. I've had gfs who think they have large masseter muscles but they really don't, so when they get it done, there are no results.


----------



## EvaWilkinson

wishingstar said:


> Anyone know how much botox injection usually cost in the US vs. in Korea or Taiwan?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting botox to shrink my jaw muscles and trying to figure out the most cost effective place to do it.
> 
> Advice appreciated



I've been working on compiling a list of Botox Pricing here in the USA (Boca Raton) FYI. It definitely ranges depending on where you go. In NYC for instance you can find specials for almost half of what it is down here in FL, it really does just depend.

Also know that some places charge per unit, other places charge per area. I usually always prefer the per-unit places. Anytime they charge per area a huge 'grey area' no pun intended - opens up because you never really know how big / how much an area is.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I was suggested by my dentist to have botox due to build up of muscle from bruxism causing assymetry. Maybe a filler in my chin for my weak chin as well. I was wondering how long does the first injections last vs following injections?


----------



## slang

For Botox - does a doctor normally do it? I noticed some places I looked into a doctor does it and in some places the nurse or aesthetician does it. 

Do you guys have a preference?


----------



## jennalatte

slang said:


> For Botox - does a doctor normally do it? I noticed some places I looked into a doctor does it and in some places the nurse or aesthetician does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have a preference?




I think as long as the person is well qualified, has a lot of experience, and knows the anatomy of the face very well then i think there's not too much to worry about because they have different college  degrees. 

For me I go to a spa where a nurse specializes in botox and she has never given me bad results like a frozen or paralyzed look and she understands the facial anatomy very well as too not inject too deep or shallow


----------



## slang

jennalatte said:


> I think as long as the person is well qualified, has a lot of experience, and knows the anatomy of the face very well then i think there's not too much to worry about because they have different college  degrees.
> 
> For me I go to a spa where a nurse specializes in botox and she has never given me bad results like a frozen or paralyzed look and she understands the facial anatomy very well as too not inject too deep or shallow




Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ttgreat

Yes, 
I've had botox injections 3 times , between the brows, It worked really well. I honestly thought I looked happier just by loosing those deep frown lines !! But I will say that it definitely made my eyes droopy, I suppose it relaxed more than than I bargained for. At the tune of 450.00. This was by unit pricing .
Not cheap
I received mine by my plastic surgeon in the Fresno, Ca. Area. He also did surgery on my upper eye lids. Also botox on my lips.


----------



## honu

Botox is my friend for life 

I'm 46 and have been very lucky in terms of looking relatively young, but life changes have caused the 11s between my eyes and forehead wrinkles to appear and were definitely a concern of mine over a year ago.

I was nervous going to the medical spa but the doctor there (she was a former anesthesiologist) had a gentle hand and I've been going regularly for a year. I only need 20 units of Botox and pay about $300. I told all my friends that I'd forego buying new clothes or shoes than to give up Botox! 

Now I'm looking into possibly getting fillers - as I've aged, I noticed that my cheekbones have gone :cry:


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm seriously considering getting botox. I'm 33 and while I am blessed in not looking my age my forehead doesn't wrinkle I'm worried about getting the 11 from furrowing my brows. I had a shoulder injury about 2 months ago and I'm still in pain from it. I know I am furrowing my brows a lot more than normal due to the injury. My GP used to do botox at her old office before for the medispa(she moved to a diffrent office/medical group), so I'd feel comfortable having her do it. 

Is 5-6 months the typical amount of time the injections last for? Since I have a shoulder injury should I stay away from this? I know they aren't related but since my shoulder is inflamed I'm wondering if this could possibly make it worse/cause more pain. I know this will sound like a dumb question, but I see people talking about how many units they've had used in certain areas. If someone says it took say 40 units on their 11 area dose that mean they got 40 shots in the area?


----------



## ive_flipped

I've been getting preventative Botox for just over a year and I love it. I'm 36 and get ID regularly, it's natural looking (have some movement)


----------



## ttgreat

PixieJenna, 
No 40 units does not mean 40 injections. It's the amount that they inject into your skin, in around 3 to 4 different spots on your face. Does that make sense ??
Incidentally,  I only ever needed 25 units . 40 seems like alot.


----------



## sherrily

I've done it twice haha. The result is amazing. Doesn't last long, though. 

I've seen someone who's done it for many years without any side effect.

It's pretty much safe if injected by MD, but when you get it between the brows, should be careful because it might give you a fierce look with over dose. A friend of mine was like that. She looked angry. 

Other than that, I think it's okay to go for it


----------



## nic_blue

Im using botox since 29.... now at 32 I never have been regretting it. 
My skin looks pretty good I barely wear make up when leaving the house.....so yeah....  also my mom has pretty amazing skin with barely any wrinkles at 54 ( without botox) ....some of the good genes I hope I have inherited........ So why would  I use botox ...... Unfortunately on my forehead and between my eyebrows due to my facial expressions you can see some lines.I tried to change some expressions but as I work only with males which like themselves talking I see that lifting my eyebrows and rolling my eyes will not go away even if  I try  Others probably won't even notice the lines but for me they are the first things to look at  ......
I go twice a year and to be honest not only feel I better looking at myself I also look a lot more well rested which is especially nice after a long hard day in the office..... Another positive side effect is that I save on cosmetics  If I still would have the lines I would probably try out most of the ( expensive) creams that promise wrinkle reducing just in the hope of seeing an improvement ......BTW only my Mom and my Doctor knows I go for botox, not even my closest friends.....suppose they would not understand and I do not want to discuss .....I guess DO WHAT YOU MAKES FEEL GOOD


----------



## 26Alexandra

I totally agree about the expensive creams. Would never use those. 
I use a good inexpensive moisturizer now. 
I'm only 26, but in a few years, when I'm starting to see some wrinkles, I'll definitely try Botox.


----------



## Prettyn

I love Botox and have to go every 3 months.


----------



## Izzybet

I have permanent lines on my forehead and just a "1" between my eyebrows and have booked to have Botox at my local medical centre that is linked to my Doctors surgery.  I am hoping the tired, grumpy look will go !


----------



## Prettyn

Izzybet said:


> I have permanent lines on my forehead and just a "1" between my eyebrows and have booked to have Botox at my local medical centre that is linked to my Doctors surgery.  I am hoping the tired, grumpy look will go !


Let's us know how it went and good luck!


----------



## cdtracing

I have it done twice a year.  Never regretted it.


----------



## coconutsboston

I have it done several times a year and love it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I did it a couple of times several years ago, and it was great. I just forgot to continue. 
I just did 11 between my eyes. 

Now, since I seem to make "that face" enough, I'm thinking to get back to it. It's really the only wrinkle area that bothers me.


----------



## karylicious

Izzybet said:


> I have permanent lines on my forehead and just a "1" between my eyebrows and have booked to have Botox at my local medical centre that is linked to my Doctors surgery.  I am hoping the tired, grumpy look will go !



That was my problem too. Did it, love it! The lines are all gone, it looks super natural. I just don't like the price every 4 months...


----------



## Izzybet

karylicious said:


> That was my problem too. Did it, love it! The lines are all gone, it looks super natural. I just don't like the price every 4 months...



Yes, that's what I want, just to look natural [emoji2]


----------



## absolutpink

I'm starting to consider it. I'm 32, I don't have any wrinkles yet.. but I'm starting to get the line between my eyebrows from years of frowining and squinting. I've started to always wear my reading glasses when I need them, which is helping but I can still feel the lines. I'm starting to research who to go in my city.


----------



## Izzybet

I had my Botox this morning in 3 areas, the forehead, between the eyebrows and my crows feet. I can't wait to see the results and I am booked in for a checkup in 2 weeks time. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## JetSetGo!

nic_blue said:


> I tried to change some expressions but as I work only with males which like themselves talking I see that lifting my eyebrows and rolling my eyes will not go away even if  I try



Hahaha! Yeah, We have lot of those at my office – and they are not only males. I wonder if we could expense the injections since it's a work-related issue.


----------



## barbiegirlken

I like Botox! lol


----------



## kathy2406

Is there like an age limit to botox?
Im 23 and want to get like a slimmer look to my face

Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Had my Botox done this morning & had some Juvederm put into my marionette lines at my mouth (the only thing the Doctor said was needed at this time).  It's been over a year & a half since I had them done.  We talked about my chin/neck neck situation & he recommends Kybella for the fat deposit causing the double chin with possible Ultherapy for the neck a few months after the Kybella.  Now I've got to do my research on Kybella.  Dr said I would probably only need 2 treatments.


----------



## Arlene619

I work for a cosmetic surgeon and I've been getting my botox done with him for two years now, I only get it around my eyes (crows feet) and my forehead (preventative).  I love how natural it looks, I am not loving that frozen face look. Lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Did my Botox on Thursday. 
It's now Saturday and it seems to have taken effect. It's awesome. 
She put a little in my 11 area and a little at the top of my forehead to help it from pulling up. It's very subtle, but I am thrilled with it! I can't believe I've let this go this long. 

I could have really prevented some wrinkles had I kept up with this treatment. But no worries. The current treatment has made a big difference regardless.


----------



## Fittold

http://www.botox.com/


----------



## kathy2406

I've got my first botox done yesterday at the jaw!!
They say eating would feel awkward...but it feels ok...hope to see the result showing in few days!!

Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JetSetGo!

kathy2406 said:


> I've got my first botox done yesterday at the jaw!!
> They say eating would feel awkward...but it feels ok...hope to see the result showing in few days!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app



Interesting! Do you have wrinkles there?


----------



## kathy2406

JetSetGo! said:


> Interesting! Do you have wrinkles there?


Oh no no [emoji1] 
It was to small my jaw muscle

Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JetSetGo!

kathy2406 said:


> Oh no no [emoji1]
> It was to small my jaw muscle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, that's really interesting. I hope you love it!


----------



## Snowliss

kathy2406 said:


> I've got my first botox done yesterday at the jaw!!
> They say eating would feel awkward...but it feels ok...hope to see the result showing in few days!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app


Hi babe, how much did u pay if u r able to share? I did mine too at Dr Shen. Result not bad. But l m thinking of jaw reduction n chin implant in Korea to achieve a V-shape result. For long term wise is better n worth doing.


----------



## Arlene619

I get botox done for free at my job, I work at a plastic surgery office. I only have it injected on my crows feet area, I love it! 

The botox we purchase is 350/bottle for 50units from Allergan.


----------



## Snowliss

Wow, lucky u Ariene619!


----------



## Snowliss

Is better to ask yr doc what brand of Botox n how many unit r they giving u. Different clinic uses different brand n dosage.


----------



## kathy2406

Snowliss said:


> Hi babe, how much did u pay if u r able to share? I did mine too at Dr Shen. Result not bad. But l m thinking of jaw reduction n chin implant in Korea to achieve a V-shape result. For long term wise is better n worth doing.


Ive paid about 70,000krw
Im liking the result but too thinking of bone surgery

Sent from my SM-G930K using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jasperaperocho

My mom did.


----------



## cherlizabeth

I've done botox on my jaw, coupled with buccal fat removal, I find that it changes my face shape significantly. I used to think jaw reduction surgery was my only solution for my large, squarish jawline. But consistent botox post buccal fat removal, gave me the face shape I've always wanted.


----------



## KDD

Thinking about it for just around my eyes


----------



## Dawn

I had my first round of botox done in mid December - 24 units ($11/unit). Went back for touch up in early Jan for another 14 units - went back again this past week for evaluation and told injector that I was kind of disappointed to come back a third time - she was so sweet and did 14 more units but they only charged me for 8. She also showed me my 'before' pic of my forehead wrinkles which was way worse than I remember 
I'm going to call my derm this week and try to get an appt for Retin A for these dang wrinkles - I don't think I can afford this much botox every few months! 

ETA: if you want to do botox but are afraid it hurts - it really doesn't. Some of the places stung a teeny bit but most were pretty much painless.


----------



## Shoppinmel

I'm super excited. I finally made an appointment for Botox on Friday. I've wanted to do it for months, but haven't had the nerve to make the call. I finally did on Monday and the appointment can't come soon enough now. I plan on doing my super highway of a forehead, my "11's" which are actually just a "1" right now and my crow's feet which are getting worse by the day.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Dawn said:


> I had my first round of botox done in mid December - 24 units ($11/unit). Went back for touch up in early Jan for another 14 units - went back again this past week for evaluation and told injector that I was kind of disappointed to come back a third time - she was so sweet and did 14 more units but they only charged me for 8. She also showed me my 'before' pic of my forehead wrinkles which was way worse than I remember
> I'm going to call my derm this week and try to get an appt for Retin A for these dang wrinkles - I don't think I can afford this much botox every few months!
> 
> ETA: if you want to do botox but are afraid it hurts - it really doesn't. Some of the places stung a teeny bit but most were pretty much painless.



I went to the dermatologist a couple of months ago and went on Retin A (generic since she said insurance wouldn't pay for regular). It hasn't helped me at all. She started me off on the lowest dose (.0025 I think) and then moved me up to (.005 I think) and neither has put a dent in them. Maybe if I had started a couple of years ago it would have prevented my wrinkles, but it's not taking them away.

Thanks for the note about the botox not hurting too bad. I hate needles, but it doesn't matter, this is worth it!


----------



## Dawn

Shoppinmel said:


> I went to the dermatologist a couple of months ago and went on Retin A (generic since she said insurance wouldn't pay for regular). It hasn't helped me at all. She started me off on the lowest dose (.0025 I think) and then moved me up to (.005 I think) and neither has put a dent in them. Maybe if I had started a couple of years ago it would have prevented my wrinkles, but it's not taking them away.
> 
> Thanks for the note about the botox not hurting too bad. I hate needles, but it doesn't matter, this is worth it!


Oh man, I'm sorry the Retin A didn't work for you yet - but I've read that it can take a while to make a difference. I like this woman's blog which is where I can see real results but they did not come fast. http://www.hotandflashy50.com/retin-update-results-51-year-old-skin-9-months/




Shoppinmel said:


> I'm super excited. I finally made an appointment for Botox on Friday. I've wanted to do it for months, but haven't had the nerve to make the call. I finally did on Monday and the appointment can't come soon enough now. I plan on doing my super highway of a forehead, my "11's" which are actually just a "1" right now and my crow's feet which are getting worse by the day.


You'll be fine!  I didn't think about crow's feet but that's a great idea.


----------



## amkur

Dawn said:


> I had my first round of botox done in mid December - 24 units ($11/unit). Went back for touch up in early Jan for another 14 units - went back again this past week for evaluation and told injector that I was kind of disappointed to come back a third time - she was so sweet and did 14 more units but they only charged me for 8. She also showed me my 'before' pic of my forehead wrinkles which was way worse than I remember
> I'm going to call my derm this week and try to get an appt for Retin A for these dang wrinkles - I don't think I can afford this much botox every few months!
> 
> ETA: if you want to do botox but are afraid it hurts - it really doesn't. Some of the places stung a teeny bit but most were pretty much painless.



Are you getting touch up injections in the same areas?


----------



## Shoppinmel

So I had my appointment yesterday. I was so excited (and a little nervous). The gal was SO nice and explained everything as we went. It hurt a little more than I thought it would, but totally worth it of course. I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## kathy2406

Update~
I was given ice to put on my jaw for few minutes back in Jan; my face looks a lot slimmer after 1 month!
Everyone is asking if I've lost weight but it's thanks to botox!! =D
@Shoppinmel did you get yours in US?


----------



## Shoppinmel

kathy2406 said:


> Update~
> I was given ice to put on my jaw for few minutes back in Jan; my face looks a lot slimmer after 1 month!
> Everyone is asking if I've lost weight but it's thanks to botox!! =D
> @Shoppinmel did you get yours in US?



Hi Kathy, yes I'm in Southern California. That's wonderful that you're so thrilled with your results! I admit I'm a little disappointed that I'm not seeing more results yet but it's only Monday evening and I got it done Friday afternoon. I need to be patient and wait the full 7 days. I do think I've seen a slight difference so far in my crowsfeet, a slight easing in my "11" area and my forehead is maybe very slightly better, but barely. Patience Melanie!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

OK progress report time. It's been 6 days, 4 hours since my botox. Can't say I'm completely happy. She said that if I felt I needed more, I could come in next Friday (aka tomorrow) and get more at no additional cost. Pretty cool.. Well I called today and apparently she forgot that "next Friday" she wouldn't be there because it's her birthday. They made me an appointment for after work on Monday.

Here are my no make-up progress pics.

Forehead:
Last Friday morning




Monday with make-up - starting to see slight results




Tonight




11's:
Last Friday morning




Tonight




Crowsfeet:
Last Friday morning




Tonight - I'm so sad it won't get rid of my nasty lines UNDER my eyes.


----------



## Luxlove2016

KDD said:


> Thinking about it for just around my eyes


Hi Everyone, I am new here but figured maybe I could help! I have gotten Botox, Dysport, lip fillers (juvaderm, Restylane, and I forget the other but hated it), injections for my under eye dark circles, lip filler, and filled acne scars. Now this is over Years so it's not like I am crazy with it I promise. Depending on what your looking to get rid of Botox may not be what you need. I have been to 3 different places before finding someone who really knew what they were doing making the results Fantastic. To give you an idea I am (3 months away) 35 years old, have one child, I am a licensed makeup artist/cosmetologist, and am on medications that had caused severe acne and left scars. I also hereditarily have deep pockets under my eyes causing them to always be dark! I tried Botox a few times and was never happy with the under eye area. The only thing it did well was when injected under the brow it gave my eyes a more open look. I ended up doing a combination of Ultherapy and Restylane to fill the under eye and it has been the only thing that has made the dark circles go away and also tightened the eye area AND it lasted. I feel like some injectors either don't know what they are doing, lie about the amount they give or just aren't educated on all of the available options and how to tell what is the best for the individual (last one was until now my issue). I was told prior to any of my treatments to take an all natural pill called Arnicare I think about a week before, then ice as much as possible for the day and night, and to put the Arnicare ointment on after and to reapply for the following few days. The Arnicare helps with bruising and swelling and I have found it to help tremendously expecially since I bruise easily. 

Sorry for the long post. I. Open this helps anyone thinking about any injectable.


----------



## shiba

Shoppinmel said:


> OK progress report time. It's been 6 days, 4 hours since my botox. Can't say I'm completely happy. She said that if I felt I needed more, I could come in next Friday (aka tomorrow) and get more at no additional cost. Pretty cool.. Well I called today and apparently she forgot that "next Friday" she wouldn't be there because it's her birthday. They made me an appointment for after work on Monday.



Touch ups are totally normal especially if it is your first time. It looks like you need a bit on your upper forehead. I would leave your brow and eyes though. Having some movement is a good thing. Are you getting the spock when you lift your brow? If so, that is easy to fix.


----------



## Shoppinmel

shiba said:


> Touch ups are totally normal especially if it is your first time. It looks like you need a bit on your upper forehead. I would leave your brow and eyes though. Having some movement is a good thing. Are you getting the spock when you lift your brow? If so, that is easy to fix.



Hmm I'll have to ask her if my eyebrows need to be adjusted. They can look different depending how I draw them in, but I guess you're right that they're looking a bit more spocky than before.


----------



## shiba

Shoppinmel said:


> Hmm I'll have to ask her if my eyebrows need to be adjusted. They can look different depending how I draw them in, but I guess you're right that they're looking a bit more spocky than before.



How did your appointment go?


----------



## Shoppinmel

shiba said:


> How did your appointment go?



Thanks for asking. Unfortunately they called today to move it to tomorrow. I guess the gal has been sick with the flu. Yikes, perhaps I should have moved it a few days, not one!


----------



## Shoppinmel

shiba said:


> How did your appointment go?



Well I finally got in on Wednesday as I had to cancel my Tuesday appointment due to an emergency dental appt. I'm very happy with how things look. The results took effect really quickly and I now have no more wrinkles on my forehead. She didn't think I should do any more on my "11's" or my eyes. She did put a tiny bit above my eyebrow that was higher than the other to even them out. They look a little spocky when I raise them with my makeup on, but they look good when relaxed and with makeup on.

My raised "after" forehead. Yay! I still have full movement of my brows and slight movement of my forehead but no wrinkles.




My relaxed no makeup brows. I think they look pretty even, except obviously the one is missing a wing due to over plucking.


----------



## shiba

Looks great!


----------



## Shoppinmel

shiba said:


> Looks great!



Thanks!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Well I'm totally bummed. It is now a month later and my forehead had tons of movement! A MONTH! Lame! I went back to see her Wednesday after work and she said that she will just know now that she will have to inject more into my forehead next time. She charged me $70 to inject 12 additional units into my forehead. I will be pretty pissed if in another four weeks I have movement again. I don't know if I'll go back to her. Maybe botox just doesn't work on me.


----------



## shiba

How many units did she inject the 1st time?


----------



## queennadine

I did last November and have another appointment next week. One of my eyelids got a tiny bit droopy (probably only noticeable for me) so I'm hoping something can be done to not have it do that again.

Last time I got 20 units; this time I'm doing 15.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Shoppinmel said:


> Well I'm totally bummed. It is now a month later and my forehead had tons of movement! A MONTH! Lame! I went back to see her Wednesday after work and she said that she will just know now that she will have to inject more into my forehead next time. She charged me $70 to inject 12 additional units into my forehead. I will be pretty pissed if in another four weeks I have movement again. I don't know if I'll go back to her. Maybe botox just doesn't work on me.


This is what happens to me if they do not inject enough.  Does novacaine wear off pretty quick for you at the dentist?  Do you have a pretty high metabolism?  I have to get about 10 units more than normal for my effects to last a decent amount of time.  I'm going again on Thursday to someone new so hopefully they will listen to me when I say I need more.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Needanotherbag said:


> This is what happens to me if they do not inject enough.  Does novacaine wear off pretty quick for you at the dentist?  Do you have a pretty high metabolism?  I have to get about 10 units more than normal for my effects to last a decent amount of time.  I'm going again on Thursday to someone new so hopefully they will listen to me when I say I need more.



No, I don't feel like Novocain wears off quickly and I've never had a particularly high metabolism. I told her I obviously just have a really buff forehead, lol. I hope adding a bit more next time will do it because I don't want this happening again. The thing is that I don't want that heavy forehead feeling or a droopy eyelid!


----------



## Michellynn71

queennadine said:


> I did last November and have another appointment next week. One of my eyelids got a tiny bit droopy (probably only noticeable for me) so I'm hoping something can be done to not have it do that again.
> 
> Last time I got 20 units; this time I'm doing 15.


This has happened to me two times in a row (droopy eye) and now I'm just getting annoyed with the doctor.  The first time (which was my first time with botox)..both eyes got droopy.  So when I went in 4 months later...I told her they had been droopy for almost 3 months.  She said she would stay higher with her injections.  BUT, i think she forgot....because she did one side higher and the second side the same place as last time.  I knew it the second she started injecting the second side it was going to be too low.  Sure enough....two days later...droopy eye again.  Very annoying! Everything else looks great...but not sure it is worth have a droopy eye (or worse...both droopy).


----------



## Needanotherbag

Michellynn71 said:


> This has happened to me two times in a row (droopy eye) and now I'm just getting annoyed with the doctor.  The first time (which was my first time with botox)..both eyes got droopy.  So when I went in 4 months later...I told her they had been droopy for almost 3 months.  She said she would stay higher with her injections.  BUT, i think she forgot....because she did one side higher and the second side the same place as last time.  I knew it the second she started injecting the second side it was going to be too low.  Sure enough....two days later...droopy eye again.  Very annoying! Everything else looks great...but not sure it is worth have a droopy eye (or worse...both droopy).


Go to someone else, she sounds like she isn't skilled enough and doesnt quite understand which muscles do what in the face.   If you get droopy eye then my understanding is that the outer portion of your brow should be left alone.  I get the opposite problem, my outer brows dont relax and in turn I can look like Spock...not a good look, so I have 3 units into my outer brow to bring it down, and before they do this they remind me that it can cause droopy eye.


----------



## Swanky

I'm still to scared to try.  I see friends that look like jokers, always surprised and their foreheads don't move when they laugh or are actually surprised.  And other friends w/ droopy eye/eyes.

I'd love  teeny bit in my forehead. . . so scared.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky said:


> I'm still to scared to try.  I see friends that look like jokers, always surprised and their foreheads don't move when they laugh or are actually surprised.  And other friends w/ droopy eye/eyes.
> 
> I'd love  teeny bit in my forehead. . . so scared.


Swanky, definitely dont go to anyone that those friends have gone to.  A well established plastic surgeons office will most likely have skilled injectors and could even be the surgeon that does it.  I was very nervous to try it, but I love it now.  The first time, just start with a low amount of units, and tell them exactly what you're nervous about.  I wish I could show you the movement I have in my forehead right now.  I'm 8 days from my last injection, I have good movement, but a nice smooth forehead.  I can even raise my eyebrows (not all the way, but at least some) and I can furrow my brow enough.


----------



## queennadine

I'm really happy with my second time so far! I explained the droopy eyelid to this new doctor and he said as a rule they only inject higher than one-finger width above the eyebrow.

The outer corners of my brow still have movement, intentionally, to look more natural. Very pleased so far!


----------



## queennadine

This is one week after. I have movement (and wrinkles) when I lift my brows but nothing in the center.

(Please excuse my eyebrows lol)


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think well done Botox should not be noticeable.  I suggest people have it done by a Board Certified plastic surgeon.  Yes, this will probably cost more, but you should be getting a subtle eye lift not droop and see your lines smoothed without looking frozen.


----------



## Michellynn71

Mrs.Z said:


> I think well done Botox should not be noticeable.  I suggest people have it done by a Board Certified plastic surgeon.  Yes, this will probably cost more, but you should be getting a subtle eye lift not droop and see your lines smoothed without looking frozen.


Sadly....I did go to a board certified plastic surgeon....specifically for that reason.  I was willing to pay more to not have any problems.  The first time I wrote off as possibly getting to know my face structure.  I then went on to have several fractal and pixel facials with her that were done very well...as well as some juvederm ultra to very mildly plump lips.  The facials and juverderm were done well.  BUT...this last time when I went in and told her about the droopy eyes last time...she said she would stay higher...which she did on just the one side and then it is like she lost concentration or forgot...and then injected lower on the second side.  Very sloppy in my opinion.  On top of that...I was supposed to get a touch up on juvederm that day....they ended up being out and she substituted radiesse.  When I got home I investigated radiuses and find out it isn't really recommend for lips because it has a higher tendency for lumps in that area (oh...and guess what....she didn't do that evenly this time either - although I think I might be the only one that really notices).  Very annoyed.  I need to go find another doctor when this round wears off.  Unfortunately no one I know gets any of this sort of thing done.....so I don't have any personal recommendations to go by.  :/   I'm sure I'll find someone good....just frustrating to have to go through some of these "fails" to get there.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Michellynn71 said:


> Sadly....I did go to a board certified plastic surgeon....specifically for that reason.  I was willing to pay more to not have any problems.  The first time I wrote off as possibly getting to know my face structure.  I then went on to have several fractal and pixel facials with her that were done very well...as well as some juvederm ultra to very mildly plump lips.  The facials and juverderm were done well.  BUT...this last time when I went in and told her about the droopy eyes last time...she said she would stay higher...which she did on just the one side and then it is like she lost concentration or forgot...and then injected lower on the second side.  Very sloppy in my opinion.  On top of that...I was supposed to get a touch up on juvederm that day....they ended up being out and she substituted radiesse.  When I got home I investigated radiuses and find out it isn't really recommend for lips because it has a higher tendency for lumps in that area (oh...and guess what....she didn't do that evenly this time either - although I think I might be the only one that really notices).  Very annoyed.  I need to go find another doctor when this round wears off.  Unfortunately no one I know gets any of this sort of thing done.....so I don't have any personal recommendations to go by.  :/   I'm sure I'll find someone good....just frustrating to have to go through some of these "fails" to get there.




ughhh, how frustrating!!  I think real self dot com is a good place to research botox injectors, I've used that site several times to research different procedures.


----------



## Michellynn71

Needanotherbag said:


> ughhh, how frustrating!!  I think real self dot com is a good place to research botox injectors, I've used that site several times to research different procedures.


Thanks for the tip!  I'll check it out and see who I can find relatively close to me.  I definitely need a change!


----------



## needloub

Michellynn71 said:


> Sadly....I did go to a board certified plastic surgeon....specifically for that reason.  I was willing to pay more to not have any problems.  The first time I wrote off as possibly getting to know my face structure.  I then went on to have several fractal and pixel facials with her that were done very well...as well as some juvederm ultra to very mildly plump lips.  The facials and juverderm were done well.  BUT...this last time when I went in and told her about the droopy eyes last time...she said she would stay higher...which she did on just the one side and then it is like she lost concentration or forgot...and then injected lower on the second side.  Very sloppy in my opinion.  On top of that...I was supposed to get a touch up on juvederm that day....they ended up being out and she substituted radiesse.  When I got home I investigated radiuses and find out it isn't really recommend for lips because it has a higher tendency for lumps in that area (oh...and guess what....she didn't do that evenly this time either - although I think I might be the only one that really notices).  Very annoyed.  I need to go find another doctor when this round wears off.  Unfortunately no one I know gets any of this sort of thing done.....so I don't have any personal recommendations to go by.  :/   I'm sure I'll find someone good....just frustrating to have to go through some of these "fails" to get there.



Do you have access to a cosmetic dermatologist?  I would suggest going to a doctor that truly understands the products and the proper placement of each (whether on-label or off-label)...I would never inject Radiesse into someone's lips!


----------



## skyqueen

I just had Botox for the 4th time with RN that only does injectibles and connected to my Dr. I've tried Botox 3 other times with my PS,
no results other then a droopy eyelid one time. I wanted my eyebrows lifted a bit. BINGO...it worked and looks great, just enough. I 
had a face full of injectibles, too, which came out good. I had the newer Juvederm Voluma XL for a cheek lift. Pretty good but 
injectibles can only do so much.


----------



## Gats

skyqueen said:


> I just had Botox for the 4th time with RN that only does injectibles and connected to my Dr. I've tried Botox 3 other times with my PS,
> no results other then a droopy eyelid one time. I wanted my eyebrows lifted a bit. BINGO...it worked and looks great, just enough. I
> had a face full of injectibles, too, which came out good. I had the newer Juvederm Voluma XL for a cheek lift. Pretty good but
> injectibles can only do so much.



Was your entire eyebrow lifted evenly or just a certain part like the outside? How many units did they use? Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Gats said:


> Was your entire eyebrow lifted evenly or just a certain part like the outside? How many units did they use? Thanks!


The eyebrow arch...rather than straight eyebrows, they now tilt up. Lifts the eyelid a bit, too. Don't know how many units but the whole thing,,,injectibles 
and Botox cost 4K. After the bruising people did notice. Knocked about 10 years off my face. Was it worth it...we'll see


----------



## AAdams

Deleted


----------



## Gats

skyqueen said:


> The eyebrow arch...rather than straight eyebrows, they now tilt up. Lifts the eyelid a bit, too. Don't know how many units but the whole thing,,,injectibles
> and Botox cost 4K. After the bruising people did notice. Knocked about 10 years off my face. Was it worth it...we'll see



Congrats! I'm guessing fillers made up the bulk of that cost. I wouldn't mind paying that price to restore volume if the filler lasted longer.


----------



## AAdams

Gats said:


> Congrats! I'm guessing fillers made up the bulk of that cost. I wouldn't mind paying that price to restore volume if the filler lasted longer.



Fillers are definitely expensive, anywhere from $550 to $750 per syringe depending on what you choose. Yes, they can prolong going under the knife but only for so long and then you have to decide if you want to continue spending several thousands each year or something else. Gravity sucks when you're a woman especially in your forties and into your fifties


----------



## MamaSleepy

I couldn't live without my botox!
I've had several different injectors, techs and docs. Some good, some just ok buty current one is fantastic. Until her I didn't realize how much better an experienced  and talented doc could be. I admit I first started with groupons, which is ok. I only had 1 droppy eye (I had to push to get her to inject more to fix, she wanted me to wait until the botox wore off!)


----------



## Peonyandi

I've had botox injected into my jaw muscles about once or twice a year since I was 22. I had very strong massater muscles which caused me to have a squarish face and sore feelings in my jaws. Botox works wonders to reduce the soreness and shape my jaw into a more feminine V shape. In Asia we also have the V line botox injections where botox is injected along the jaw line in minimal amounts to tighten the jawline for a more V-line face shape. 

I've had a botox disaster last year though, because I tried a different aesthetic doctor upon a friends recommendation. I wanted my cheeks to be less droopy, and had fillers injected into my cheekbones, which was very nice, but the dr also injected botox into my cheeks!! My cheeks completely DROPPED and I lost ALL ability to smile or make any facial expressions for SIX months. I was completely devastated and depressed and almost lost my mind because I had my engagement party (a huge one with 350 guests) plus wedding photoshoots scheduled for one month after the injections. I couldn't cancel everything and I went through the party looking like an angry zombie at my own engagement party, complete with photos [emoji29] 

I spent hours researching online on what to do to get rid of botox effects but of course, there's really nothing you can do but to wait until the effects wear off and your muscles regain its ability to move. I drank green tea religiously and ran on the treadmill twice a day to increase my metabolism in the hopes of flushing the botox out but it doesn't work that way. Thank God now my face is back to normal but I've learned my lesson, I am sticking to my usual doctor for all injectibles from now on. 

Ladies please be careful on the injector that you go to! Make sure to do your research on him/Her as well as botox itself. If I had known that botox should NEVER be placed in cheeks, I could have avoided my disaster.


----------



## HavLab

I am losing volume in my face and have been getting different opinions.  I went to my dermatologist for an opinion (Voluma), a med spa recommended by a friend (Voluma and Juvederm Ultra) and yesterday an MD who does the injections (not a PS) and she recommended Sculptra.   She said she could do Voluma but she thought Sculptra would give me a better look (once the sessions are complete).   Any thoughts,  experiences?


----------



## MamaSleepy

HavLab said:


> I am losing volume in my face and have been getting different opinions.  I went to my dermatologist for an opinion (Voluma), a med spa recommended by a friend (Voluma and Juvederm Ultra) and yesterday an MD who does the injections (not a PS) and she recommended Sculptra.   She said she could do Voluma but she thought Sculptra would give me a better look (once the sessions are complete).   Any thoughts,  experiences?


Don't you just hate it when each expert's opinion is different?  Happens no matter the subject matter.
Around the beginning of the yr, I had Juvederm Ultra used on my marrionett lines (from ea lip corner and down). A subtle but beautiful difference. No bruising, no hiding until I looked ok and no bloated puffy face. As a side benefit, somehow the appearance of my nasolabial folds improved too.
However, what was supposed to last a yr has almost vanished. I paid over $600 (1 vial) so am bit disappointed it lasted only months.


----------



## Peonyandi

HavLab said:


> I am losing volume in my face and have been getting different opinions.  I went to my dermatologist for an opinion (Voluma), a med spa recommended by a friend (Voluma and Juvederm Ultra) and yesterday an MD who does the injections (not a PS) and she recommended Sculptra.   She said she could do Voluma but she thought Sculptra would give me a better look (once the sessions are complete).   Any thoughts,  experiences?



Voluma lasts about 2 years and in my experience it gives a stiffer look. I had them in my cheekbones but I feel that they feel and look much stiffer and less natural as compared to other fillers I've used in the past. Not sure about Sculptra though.


----------



## HavLab

Thanks all!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Michellynn71 said:


> Sadly....I did go to a board certified plastic surgeon....specifically for that reason.  I was willing to pay more to not have any problems.  The first time I wrote off as possibly getting to know my face structure.  I then went on to have several fractal and pixel facials with her that were done very well...as well as some juvederm ultra to very mildly plump lips.  The facials and juverderm were done well.  BUT...this last time when I went in and told her about the droopy eyes last time...she said she would stay higher...which she did on just the one side and then it is like she lost concentration or forgot...and then injected lower on the second side.  Very sloppy in my opinion.  On top of that...I was supposed to get a touch up on juvederm that day....they ended up being out and she substituted radiesse.  When I got home I investigated radiuses and find out it isn't really recommend for lips because it has a higher tendency for lumps in that area (oh...and guess what....she didn't do that evenly this time either - although I think I might be the only one that really notices).  Very annoyed.  I need to go find another doctor when this round wears off.  Unfortunately no one I know gets any of this sort of thing done.....so I don't have any personal recommendations to go by.  :/   I'm sure I'll find someone good....just frustrating to have to go through some of these "fails" to get there.


Michellynn71 - what a nightmare for you!  I guess just like any other profession, there are those who are talented and those who aren't. Too bad you have to use the trial and error method though. I live near Minneapolis/St Paul. There's a monthly mag that yearly lists top docs (voted by medical professionals). Perhaps  you could ask your GP for a reference too. I've gotten great inside info from my doc's nurses - I talk to them when they're taking my blood pressure pre-exam. 
Good luck!


----------



## AAdams

Sculptra is more natural imo, it won't give you the instant gratification like juvederm and the likes but over a period of weeks your face will build its own collagen. This is why you start with one or two vials then wait about 5 weeks so the injector can see if more is needed. 

Every filler has different effects on people, some can get juvederm or voluma and it will last 2 years, others only see it last 6 months, lifestyle, facial expressions or how your body adapts to them and breaks them down over time is different for everyone


----------



## MamaSleepy

AAdams said:


> Sculptra is more natural imo, it won't give you the instant gratification like juvederm and the likes but over a period of weeks your face will build its own collagen. This is why you start with one or two vials then wait about 5 weeks so the injector can see if more is needed.
> 
> Every filler has different effects on people, some can get juvederm or voluma and it will last 2 years, others only see it last 6 months, lifestyle, facial expressions or how your body adapts to them and breaks them down over time is different for everyone


AAdams, I wish there was an inexpensive test to see how one's body responds to each filler. I was so disappointed when my filler lasted a half life. Of course there's no refund (half life=half refund) bc the injector has no idea how my body will respond either. But it's the patient who is taking the financial gamble.


----------



## AAdams

MamaSleepy said:


> AAdams, I wish there was an inexpensive test to see how one's body responds to each filler. I was so disappointed when my filler lasted a half life. Of course there's no refund (half life=half refund) bc the injector has no idea how my body will respond either. But it's the patient who is taking the financial gamble.



You are so right, I have tried all of the above and for the most part they all lasted about a year, which is why I still prefer the sculptra as it seemed to give my face a more natural fullness without the "I had something done look" I have always had a slender face and running and working out over the years didn't help the cause. Sculptra definitely helped and is what I go back to when I feel it's time.


----------



## MamaSleepy

AAdams said:


> You are so right, I have tried all of the above and for the most part they all lasted about a year, which is why I still prefer the sculptra as it seemed to give my face a more natural fullness without the "I had something done look" I have always had a slender face and running and working out over the years didn't help the cause. Sculptra definitely helped and is what I go back to when I feel it's time.


AAdams, Have you tried Voluma? Another poster, Peonyandi, said it's supposed to last 2 yrs.


----------



## AAdams

MamaSleepy said:


> AAdams, Have you tried Voluma? Another poster, Peonyandi, said it's supposed to last 2 yrs.



I did and didn't think it lived up to the hype, it's more expensive as well. I even mentioned this to the RN who advised me to try it.


----------



## MamaSleepy

AAdams said:


> I did and didn't think it lived up to the hype, it's more expensive as well. I even mentioned this to the RN who advised me to try it.


Good to know. My injector recommended it to me as well, citing its longevity. I resisted bc this was my first filler experience with her - 2 yrs would have been a long time if she wasn't a good injector! 

Wold you be willing to extrapolate on "didn't live up to its hype?" TIA


----------



## AAdams

MamaSleepy said:


> Good to know. My injector recommended it to me as well, citing its longevity. I resisted bc this was my first filler experience with her - 2 yrs would have been a long time if she wasn't a good injector!
> 
> Wold you be willing to extrapolate on "didn't live up to its hype?" TIA



It claims to even more uplifting in the cheek lower jowel area. I personally did not see a difference and even it it was there, I couldn't justify the price difference. Also this is coming from someone who had already tried
Juvederm ultra, Sculptra and even Radiesse. But you did make a good point about being your first time and being cautious. See how the regular juvederm works. Go to the website Realself.com and read reviews on all
Of them. You are always going to find negative reviews on all of them because it's a risk no matter how skilled the person is doing this. Just do your research


----------



## Gats

AAdams said:


> It claims to even more uplifting in the cheek lower jowel area. I personally did not see a difference and even it it was there, I couldn't justify the price difference. Also this is coming from someone who had already tried
> Juvederm ultra, Sculptra and even Radiesse. But you did make a good point about being your first time and being cautious. See how the regular juvederm works. Go to the website Realself.com and read reviews on all
> Of them. You are always going to find negative reviews on all of them because it's a risk no matter how skilled the person is doing this. Just do your research



Have you considered fat graft? I like how it's your own tissue they are injecting and that it can last as long as your own fat if it takes. However it seems much harder to predict than filler since you don't know if the fat will survive.


----------



## AAdams

Gats said:


> Have you considered fat graft? I like how it's your own tissue they are injecting and that it can last as long as your own fat if it takes. However it seems much harder to predict than filler since you don't know if the fat will survive.



I have read so many mixed reviews on that, enough to say no thanks, it's not worth the risk. My face isn't that bad.


----------



## HavLab

AAdams said:


> Sculptra is more natural imo, it won't give you the instant gratification like juvederm and the likes but over a period of weeks your face will build its own collagen. This is why you start with one or two vials then wait about 5 weeks so the injector can see if more is needed.
> 
> Every filler has different effects on people, some can get juvederm or voluma and it will last 2 years, others only see it last 6 months, lifestyle, facial expressions or how your body adapts to them and breaks them down over time is different for everyone



Thank you, this is great information.  One concern I had with Sculptra was the massage requirement.  The person recommending it didnt mention massage to me but I read that massage is required.  I could totally see myself getting busy and forgetting about that part of it.  She did mention bruising as a possibility. 

I wonder if providers are hesitant to recommend Sculptra because it doesn't have the instant gratification aspect.


----------



## Needanotherbag

So I'm 8 weeks out from my initial injections...and its starting to wear off.  I have a high metabolism, and this has happened every time.  I guess I am just going to have to come to terms with the fact i have to go every 2 months instead of 12 weeks


----------



## HavLab

I went with Vollure (lower face).  So far so good.  Similar to Need Anotherbag above, the injector did warn me that it will likely not last as long as advertised.


----------



## illray

I've been having botox regularly for past 4 years... does it get less effective as you have multiple injections? Because it feels like it.


----------



## Gats

illray said:


> I've been having botox regularly for past 4 years... does it get less effective as you have multiple injections? Because it feels like it.



I've heard of that happening to some people. You may want to try a different doc just to verify your current one isn't diluting their botox too much. I'd also consider using xeomin or dysport to see if there's any improvement.


----------



## mintsweet

I get Botox every six month for my jaw to retain v-shape and sometime for my forehead winkles.


----------



## coconutsboston

Gats said:


> I've heard of that happening to some people. You may want to try a different doc just to verify your current one isn't diluting their botox too much. I'd also consider using xeomin or dysport to see if there's any improvement.



What percentage is normal for dilution? I overheard my new injector say what % her practice uses. I had to get twice as much at this new practice [emoji848]


----------



## JetSetGo!

My aesthetician gets her neck done. Has anyone tried that here?


----------



## skyqueen

Gats said:


> Congrats! I'm guessing fillers made up the bulk of that cost. I wouldn't mind paying that price to restore volume if the filler lasted longer.


Going for another Botox injection, Friday, after 3 months. I really loved how it lifted my eyebrow arch last time.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## JetSetGo!

skyqueen said:


> Going for another Botox injection, Friday, after 3 months. I really loved how it lifted my eyebrow arch last time.
> Fingers crossed!


 
It does that for me too. Good luck!


----------



## dloreangel

i did botox on my armpits before to reduce my sweating =)
did 3 treatment over 2 years, and i am no longer sweating so much at my armpit permanently


----------



## Sandybeach814

I'm hoping someone can shred some lights for me here. After 3 years of being pregnant and breastfeeding, and pregnant again , and breastfeeding again [emoji23], I finally got my Botox and fillers "craving" fixed. Picture is all the products I got injected in my face last week.  Well, unlike last time the pain went away almost immediately, its been a week now and I still feel numb on my cheeks and sore on my upper lip. There is a little lump on the corner of my upper lips that hurts when something touches it. Is it normal? The doctor said it's normal, but I don't want to wait until it's too late to fix it. Should I go see another doctor? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## valeriansin

Sandybeach814 said:


> View attachment 3777387
> 
> I finally got my Botox and fillers "craving" fixed. Picture is all the products I got injected in my face last week.  Well, unlike last time the pain went away almost immediately, its been a week now and I still feel numb on my cheeks and sore on my upper lip. There is a little lump on the corner of my upper lips that hurts when something touches it. Is it normal? The doctor said it's normal, but I don't want to wait until it's too late to fix it. Should I go see another doctor? Thank you all in advance!



So did you get Botox and filler? Or just the filler pictured? I think pain with filler is more common... but you shouldn't still be feeling anything after Botox...


----------



## Sandybeach814

valeriansin said:


> So did you get Botox and filler? Or just the filler pictured? I think pain with filler is more common... but you shouldn't still be feeling anything after Botox...



I got fillers AND Botox. The pain was where the fillers were injected, the worst was on my lips. Anyway , I decided to go back to that clinic and ask them do fix it, so they inserted a needle and "sucked" the lump out. It's much better now. Thank you for your response though!


----------



## Susaki

Peonyandi said:


> I've had botox injected into my jaw muscles about once or twice a year since I was 22. I had very strong massater muscles which caused me to have a squarish face and sore feelings in my jaws. Botox works wonders to reduce the soreness and shape my jaw into a more feminine V shape. In Asia we also have the V line botox injections where botox is injected along the jaw line in minimal amounts to tighten the jawline for a more V-line face shape.
> 
> I've had a botox disaster last year though, because I tried a different aesthetic doctor upon a friends recommendation. I wanted my cheeks to be less droopy, and had fillers injected into my cheekbones, which was very nice, but the dr also injected botox into my cheeks!! My cheeks completely DROPPED and I lost ALL ability to smile or make any facial expressions for SIX months. I was completely devastated and depressed and almost lost my mind because I had my engagement party (a huge one with 350 guests) plus wedding photoshoots scheduled for one month after the injections. I couldn't cancel everything and I went through the party looking like an angry zombie at my own engagement party, complete with photos [emoji29]
> 
> I spent hours researching online on what to do to get rid of botox effects but of course, there's really nothing you can do but to wait until the effects wear off and your muscles regain its ability to move. I drank green tea religiously and ran on the treadmill twice a day to increase my metabolism in the hopes of flushing the botox out but it doesn't work that way. Thank God now my face is back to normal but I've learned my lesson, I am sticking to my usual doctor for all injectibles from now on.
> 
> Ladies please be careful on the injector that you go to! Make sure to do your research on him/Her as well as botox itself. If I had known that botox should NEVER be placed in cheeks, I could have avoided my disaster.


hi, I have botox migrated to my whole face, i have droppy eyelids, my cheeks drop and now I look really chubby around the jawline, I lost the volume on my midface. I look angry and I totally lost my self esteem. I searched online, and there's a lot of people claimed they still didnt recover at all and got permanent damages. I am so scared, may I know whether your cheeks become flat too when your cheeks dropped? Is it possible to add you on kakao?


----------



## Gats

For anyone looking to try xeomin which works the same as botox but is cheaper per unit, there is a $50 discount you can get from participating practitioners through October: http://www.xeominaesthetic.com/xperience-program/


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi. I've been thinking about fillers and possibly Botox for the last 2 years. Whatever the doctor recommends. I'm in my mid 40s. I have decided on a doctor who I believe is one of the top in the USA for fillers and Botox aesthetics. I'm actually traveling to Los Angeles to see him, so I need to be 100% before I go. My concern is that I simply won't like it enough to go back but will end up changing my face and causing more wrinkles. Maybe in places that aren't even wrinkled now. Is that a valid concern or am I worrying way too much?. My areas of concern are tear trough and horizontal forehead lines. Can you really try fillers and Botox with little risk? (As long as you're going somewhere reputable). Thanks.


----------



## MamaSleepy

LemonDrop said:


> Hi. I've been thinking about fillers and possibly Botox for the last 2 years. Whatever the doctor recommends. I'm in my mid 40s. I have decided on a doctor who I believe is one of the top in the USA for fillers and Botox aesthetics. I'm actually traveling to Los Angeles to see him, so I need to be 100% before I go. My concern is that I simply won't like it enough to go back but will end up changing my face and causing more wrinkles. Maybe in places that aren't even wrinkled now. Is that a valid concern or am I worrying way too much?. My areas of concern are tear trough and horizontal forehead lines. Can you really try fillers and Botox with little risk? (As long as you're going somewhere reputable). Thanks.


IMO and experience with botox, yes. It wears off in 3-4 months. Been around forever. I live in a rural area but only have to travel 50 miles to larger city to find good, experienced doctor for botox and fillers. I've had both. I'd only fly to the best in the country if I was getting something permanent and more potentially risky, like a face lift.


----------



## LemonDrop

MamaSleepy said:


> IMO and experience with botox, yes. It wears off in 3-4 months. Been around forever. I live in a rural area but only have to travel 50 miles to larger city to find good, experienced doctor for botox and fillers. I've had both. I'd only fly to the best in the country if I was getting something permanent and more potentially risky, like a face lift.



Hi. Thanks for responding. Which one of my questions were you responding yes to? That I'm worrying too much or that I might cause future problems if I don't keep it up once I start?. And if I understand you. You're saying don't go to the best in the country if I have to fly. To go to the best within driving distance? Is there a reason I should limit myself? Is it financial reasoning?


----------



## shiba

The "best" can be dependent on opinion (some might like natural with a bit of movement,others are not happy unless frozen). There is usually a follow up with botox after 1 week for touch ups, especially if it is the 1st time. Considering it only lasts 3-4 months, I would recommend finding someone local.


----------



## loves

I did botox once for my 11s. It's over a year ago. Don't think I'll do it again for the 11s. I decided to get a little filler instead. So far so good.

As I grind my teeth a lot when I sleep, my jaws and gums hurt in the morning. Injecting it to the sides of my face iirc masseter, does help my grinding a lot BUT I have not gotten it redone. I am still thinking if I should get this again. I probably will get it under insurance for TMJ and then maybe I'll consider botox again just for this.


----------



## LemonDrop

shiba said:


> The "best" can be dependent on opinion (some might like natural with a bit of movement,others are not happy unless frozen). There is usually a follow up with botox after 1 week for touch ups, especially if it is the 1st time. Considering it only lasts 3-4 months, I would recommend finding someone local.


Oh gotcha !!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

LemonDrop said:


> Hi. Thanks for responding. Which one of my questions were you responding yes to? That I'm worrying too much or that I might cause future problems if I don't keep it up once I start?. And if I understand you. You're saying don't go to the best in the country if I have to fly. To go to the best within driving distance? Is there a reason I should limit myself? Is it financial reasoning?


Sorry,  I ought to have been more specific. Yes= "Can you really try fillers and Botox with little risk?"
As far as flying to see the best, I agree with what others have already suggested, best is subjective. My last 2 docs had me return 2 weeks after my botox injection as a check. An added expense to consider if one is flying. Of course, it's all repeated in 3-4 months.

In my experience, botox has been around a long time with so many people having the procedure that many docs are experienced and good at it. In my circle, it's just not a big deal. Nothing to hide or deny like yrs ago.

I don't need fillers for my 11s bc they're not deep. Botox stops the strong muscles between my eyes from frowning. I also get botox near the corners of my mouth as I have a tendency to pull them down when talking.

I get filler in my marionettes. Not much, just enough. 

I no longer see my 1st botox injector bc she liked the look of more botox. I didn't. I quickly learned to observe the faces of the office receptionists and assistants when making an appt. If they're immovable and so smooth that they shine (esp forehead), I go somewhere else. Personal opinion, nothing wrong if that's what you like. Might be your idea of the "best."


----------



## LemonDrop

MamaSleepy said:


> Sorry,  I ought to have been more specific. Yes= "Can you really try fillers and Botox with little risk?"
> As far as flying to see the best, I agree with what others have already suggested, best is subjective. My last 2 docs had me return 2 weeks after my botox injection as a check. An added expense to consider if one is flying. Of course, it's all repeated in 3-4 months.
> 
> In my experience, botox has been around a long time with so many people having the procedure that many docs are experienced and good at it. In my circle, it's just not a big deal. Nothing to hide or deny like yrs ago.
> 
> I don't need fillers for my 11s bc they're not deep. Botox stops the strong muscles between my eyes from frowning. I also get botox near the corners of my mouth as I have a tendency to pull them down when talking.
> 
> I get filler in my marionettes. Not much, just enough.
> 
> I no longer see my 1st botox injector bc she liked the look of more botox. I didn't. I quickly learned to observe the faces of the office receptionists and assistants when making an appt. If they're immovable and so smooth that they shine (esp forehead), I go somewhere else. Personal opinion, nothing wrong if that's what you like. Might be your idea of the "best."


 
Awesome insight. Thank you so much for taking the time to write this. I never would have guessed about looking at all the staff.   Haha. I'm going to their website right now.


----------



## Egobia

I did it twice for the last 2 years. First t8me effect last about 6 month. Second time is now- 3 month gone and it's still ok. I used korean brand- Dermotoxin. It's more lighter then Botox


----------

